# Möchte das auch hier mal loswerden



## Ela_77 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

soeben postet ich im offiziellen WoW Forum meine Geschichte...

Wenn ich ehrlich bin geht es mir mit meinem Post darum, dass vielleicht (ja, vielleicht) doch mein Post noch weitergeleitet wird und somit das ganz außergerichtlich gelöst werden kann. Ich poste hier einfach mal meinen Post von dort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Liebe Gamemaster, liebe Leser,
> 
> ich komme direkt zum Punkt. Seit nunmehr 2 Monaten ist mein eigentlicher Account schon gesperrt. Die E-Mail, welche ich daraufhin bekam besagte, dass ich "Programme von Drittanbietern" genutzt hätte. Dies habe ich allerdings nicht getan.Ich habe kein Drittanbieterprogramm benutzt, dass gegen Ihre "EULA" verstößt! (Davon ausgehend, dass Outlook, Word etc. natürlich nicht mit eingeschlossen wird!)
> Nachdem meine Versuche, dass ganze mit dem Accountsupport zu regeln scheiterten und ich mir sehr sicher bin nichts getan zu haben, was gegen Ihre "EULA" verstößt, entschied ich mich dazu, einen Anwalt einzuschalten.
> ...




Vielelicht hatte schon mal jemand so einen Fall und möchte das ein oder andere dazu beitragen..

Ich finde es wirklich schade, dass es nicht möglich ist, überhaupt in Erfahrung bringen zu können, um was es bei der Anschuldigung überhaupt geht!
Alleine die Tatsache, dass ich belegen kann, dass ich nicht mal Internet hatte in dieser Zeit, würdigt doch, dass man sich den Fall genauer anschaut?!


LG,

Ela


----------



## GHC (28. Juli 2008)

Hi,

zu WoW kann ich dir leider nichts sagen aber ich hatte so ein Problem mit Maxdome auch mal. Da hat mich ein Mitarbeiter von denen falsch beraten und nun darf ICH 12 Monate 20 € für so ein drecks Premium Paket bezahlen.

Große Firmen scheinen sich lezten Endes eben nicht um den einzelnen zu kümmern.


----------



## Lord AdZ (28. Juli 2008)

Ela_77 schrieb:


> P.S. Achso, das hier ist eigentlich der Account meines Sohnes, welcher mit seinen 9 Jahren, neben "Die Sims", "Löwenbaby" und "Spongebob" auch keine ...



schon mal auf den grünen sticker auf der vordereite der verpackung geguckt?
btw ist dein sohn nich zufällig tank krieger? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52524


----------



## Terratec (28. Juli 2008)

GHC schrieb:


> Große Firmen scheinen sich lezten Endes eben nicht um den einzelnen zu kümmern.


Dem kann ich leider auch nichts mehr anhängen. Je mehr Kunden die Firma hat, desto mehr verkümmert der einzelne.
Ob,beziehungsweise wie du da noch etwas ändern kannst weiß ich leider auch nicht, aber du kannst ja an eine Zeitung bzw andere Medien schreiben. Vielleicht macht Blizz dann die Augen auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rickride (28. Juli 2008)

hi,

dass du zu beginn nur standardantworten bekommst ist doch klar, fast jeder, der einen accountbann bekommt, schreibt e-mails an blizz und da diese in 99,99% der fälle ihren account eh nicht wiederbekommen, werden sie ihre kapazitäten eher in bereichen einsetzten, in denen aktive kunden hilfe benötigen.

wünsch dir viel erfolg und erzähl uns wies abgelaufen ist.


gruß


----------



## Flathoof (28. Juli 2008)

OMG Anwalt eingeschaltet....
Get A Life


----------



## Ela_77 (28. Juli 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> schon mal auf den grünen sticker auf der vordereite der verpackung geguckt?
> btw ist dein sohn nich zufällig tank krieger? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52524



Ja, ist "FSK" ... habe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nein, er spielt nie ohne mich in der "World of Warcraft" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nun ja, das heißt auch, dass er momentan gar nicht spielen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nur mal so.. nicht dass ich mich rechtfertigen müsste.. aber er spielt nie alleine, wenn er spielt, wobei ich genau weiß was er spielt.. im Gegensatz zu so manch anderen ;o) )

Ich werde auf jeden Fall am Ball bleiben und Euch mitteilen, was nun aus der Sache wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Rückzieher werde ich nicht machen, da ich keinen Grund dafür sehe... 

In diesem Sinne

LG,

Manuela 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Für die, die es nicht verstehen.. hier geht es einfach ums Prinzip... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (28. Juli 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> schon mal auf den grünen sticker auf der vordereite der verpackung geguckt?
> btw ist dein sohn nich zufällig tank krieger? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52524



Es gibt 9-jährige die vernünftiger sind als manche dessen Alter für dieses Spiel angeblich ausreichend sein soll. Du bist das beste Beispiel. Es gibt auch Eltern die besser auf ihre Kinder achten, als die die in diesem Thread vorkommen.



@TE

Ich hoffe für dich das sich dies klären lasst. Eine von vielen Sachen wo ich mir wünsche das sie mir nicht passieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Daumendrück*


----------



## Pirillo (28. Juli 2008)

mein ISP(die die mir das internet geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sagten mir das ich 5 monate ein anti viren packet testen kann und es einfach wieder abbestellen kann wenn ich möchte,...da mir aber keine seite gegeben wurde wo ich das machen kann habe ich erstmal abgewartet...

die rechnung kam...natürlich teurer als normal -.- naja und das doofe ist nun das ich diesen teil des packetes abbestellt habe aber immer noch die gleiche rechnung bekomme

aber die service nummer anrufen ist auch doof da es wie immer halt extrem viel kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## malle2k8 (28. Juli 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> btw ist dein sohn nich zufällig tank krieger? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52524


muhaha



sry... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (28. Juli 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> schon mal auf den grünen sticker auf der vordereite der verpackung geguckt?
> btw ist dein sohn nich zufällig tank krieger? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52524




Ich kann nicht mehr lol das passt so xD


----------



## rickride (28. Juli 2008)

the schrieb:


> Es gibt 9-jährige die vernünftiger sind als meine dessen Alter für dieses Spiel angeblich ausreichend sein soll. Du bist das beste Beispiel. Es gibt auch Eltern die besser auf ihre Kinder achten, als die die in diesem Thread vorkommen.




da hast du recht huntress, dass sieht man auch oft in foren.





Flathoof schrieb:


> OMG Anwalt eingeschaltet....
> Get A Life


*hust*


----------



## Marthuk (28. Juli 2008)

Flathoof schrieb:


> OMG Anwalt eingeschaltet....
> Get A Life



Das kommt immer von genau den richtigen...


----------



## the Huntress (28. Juli 2008)

Auf solche Kommentare kann man getrost verzichten. Denken hier manche User nicht mal ansatzweise nach wie gemein und/oder überheblich sie hier ihren Senf dazugeben?


----------



## Öbelix1 (28. Juli 2008)

der link falls jmd den post angucken möchte:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...11558&sid=3


----------



## Mottenkugel (28. Juli 2008)

wenn der beweis vorliegt,das dein internet net ging,müsste blizz. da nachgeben.


----------



## Waldman (28. Juli 2008)

naja, dass du zu hause kein inet hattest heisst ja nicht, dass du nicht woanders hättest spielen können, brauchst ja nicht viel dazu.


trotzdem ärgerlich, wünsche noch viel erfolg bei der sache


mfg


----------



## Max76 (28. Juli 2008)

Flathoof schrieb:


> OMG Anwalt eingeschaltet....
> Get A Life



was für eine super Antwort^^^....echt Jungs schleich dich.
Die Dame will mit ihrem Sohn halt ein bissel wow zocken, was ist dabei. Mit dem was du da schreibst, zeigst nur das du kein Leben hast oder keine Ahnung davon was Leben ist und überhaupt kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was Leben ist. Dein Sichtweise der Dinge ist weiss Gott nicht, der Weissheit letzter Schluss
Aber da du wohl noch bei Mami wohnst hast du von solchen Dingen eh keine Ahnung, da du nicht für eine Familie sorgen musst, Rechnung bezahlen, Kinder erziehen, usw...
Peinlich und Unreif....


----------



## Suhayl (28. Juli 2008)

Einen Anwalt einzuschalten nur um einen Account wieder zu bekommen finde ich etwas übertrieben.

Ich weiß ja nicht wieviel dein Anwalt kostet aber wäre es nicht billiger einen neuen Account zu erstellen, es sind ja nur Pixel.

Ps: Es ist ein Forum, jeder darf seinen "Senf" dazu geben.


----------



## BimmBamm (28. Juli 2008)

> Da mein Account kurz zuvor gehackt wurde, ging ich davon aus, dass diese beiden Tatsachen miteinander verknüpft waren.
> Erst nach diesen beiden Schreiben wurde meinem Anwalt überhaupt mitgeteilt, dass sich diese Vorgänge in zwei verschiedenen Zeitabschnitten zutrugen!



Was trug sich in zwei Abschnitten zu? Ich kann da nicht mal ansatzweise herauslesen, was gemeint ist. Wenn Du gehackt wurdest, ist es völlig unerheblich, ob Du I-Net-Zugang hattest oder nicht; da wurde Dein Account von einem Dieb mit installierten "Dritt-Anbieter-Programmen" benutzt. Fällt jetzt die Zeit des unerlaubten Bottings (oder was auch immer) nicht in den Zeitraum, in der der Account gehackt wurde?

Ferner ist "Account-Hacking" fast immer mit versehentlich installierten Keyloggern oder Weitergabe der Account-Daten verbunden. Bist Du Dir tatsächlich sicher, daß Du weißt, was sich auf Deinen Rechnern so alles befindet bzw. wer sonst noch so Deinen Account benutzt?

Dein Anwalt scheint übrigens nicht wirklich gut beraten zu haben: Niemand auf der Welt kann Blizzard dazu verpflichten, Dich weiterhin als Kunden zu betrachten - lediglich eine Rückvergütung bereits geleisteter und nicht zurückerstatteter Abo-Gebühren sind drin! 

Bimmbamm


----------



## BimmBamm (28. Juli 2008)

sorry, bei der Hitze zu blöd, den richtigen Button zu finden...


----------



## Flavastulta (28. Juli 2008)

Also, TE, ich wünsche dir, dass du dich nicht, wie soll ich sagen, überschätzt. Ich sehe da, wenn du weiter den Anwalt auf Blizzard hetzt, 2 Möglichkeiten:

a) Blizzard guckt sich das nochmal an und sagt sich "Da schalten wie lieber den Account wieder frei und sparen uns das juristische Geplärre". Aber was glaubst du, wie viele (VÖLLIG UNSCHULDIGE, JA WIRKLICH, GANZ EHRLICH) Leute, wenn das "bekannt" wird, dann anfangen, mit Horden von Anwälten zu drohen?

b) Blizzard sagt sich "Gut, möge diese kleine Privatperson doch ruhig mit ihrem Anwalt kommen. Dann schicken wir halt 3 Praktikanten aus der Rechtsabteilung, und wenns hart kommt auch nen richtigen Anwalt, oder auch 20, wenns sein muss." Wer weiß, welcher schlecht gelaunte Blizzard-Mitarbeiter deinen Fall in die Hände kriegt. Wenn die das wollen, dann können die sich nen Rechtsstreit liefern, dass es nur so kracht, und zwar vor allem in deinem Geldbeutel.

Wenn du dir dieser, vielleicht ein wenig übertriebenen Möglichkeiten, bewusst bist, dann kann ich nur deinen Mut bewundern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich hoffe, du bist dir der möglichen Folgen auch wirklich bewusst, denn wenn nicht, wäre dein Vorgehen ein wenig naiv  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skunkie (28. Juli 2008)

> Erst in diesem 3. Schreiben wurde mitgeteilt, dass es sich um den 18. Mai handeln würde. Dass ich vom 18.-20. Mai kein Internet hatte, (was auch durch meine Telefongesellschaft bestätigt werden kann)


Sry, aber das heißt doch automatisch, daß du da nicht gespielt haben kannst. Die meisten gehen dann zu einem Kumpel und spielen dort weiter, ist doch so.


> Und nein, er spielt nie ohne mich in der "World of Warcraft"


Nicht daß dein Sohn mal jemanden das Paßwort verraten hat, in dem Alter sehen die Kids das eh noch nicht so streng. Oder wie gesagt beim Kumpel gezockt.  Kinder verleihen und verschenken gern, ja tragen sogar die Klamotten von anderen. Frag ihn lieber mal genauer aus, eh du dich mit dem Rechtsstreit zum ******** machst.


----------



## Gocu (28. Juli 2008)

ich find sowas echt ne Sauerei wenn es so weitergeht verlieren die noch mehr Kunden, das ist nicht der 1. Fall den ich höre. Es ist aber immer wieder schade wie wenig Blizzard sich um die Kundenzufriedenheit kümmert und Kunden einfach abwimmelt...


----------



## Mace (28. Juli 2008)

gebannter acc= 0 support von blizz
aktiver acc=minimaler support von blizz

so ähnlich war es bei nem freund von mir auch..immer automatische emails die nix mit dem fall zu tun hatten..

einmal hat er sogar eine email geschickt in der stand :lesen sie meine emails überhaupt?
darauf folgte die gleiche automatische email die beim bann kam...echt dreist..

Ich würde dir empfehlen vor Gericht zu ziehen denn anders kannst du mit dem support dort nicht reden.


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Juli 2008)

Der beweiß das du ken I-net hattest bringt dir rein gar nichts dar du dich auch von einem anderen Rechner eingeloggt haben könntest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SOS5 (28. Juli 2008)

ich wünsch dir viel glück dabei und hoffe das mir sowas nie passiert^^ meinem freund wurde sein acc auch scho gehackt und sein ganzes gold [ca.4500g] geklaut wurde und die ganze rüstung zerstört
die gms sagen nur : Wir kennen dieses Problem aber können dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. das is doch typisch -.- da fragt man sich doch manchmal für was ezahlt man die 13&#8364;^^ damit die reich sind und wir abgezogt?

@ mace ich stimm dir zu^^ ohne gericht funktioniert das doch net hab ma eine geschrieben weil mein passwort net mehr ging und bekam ne antwort über zahlungs sachen [falsch geklickt und so alles^^ klingt idiotisch is aber so] und drunter noch Maria L. dann kannst die noch bewerten etc. die lesen das wirklich überhaupt net


----------



## skunkie (28. Juli 2008)

> ich find sowas echt ne Sauerei wenn es so weitergeht verlieren die noch mehr Kunden, das ist nicht der 1. Fall den ich höre. Es ist aber immer wieder schade wie wenig Blizzard sich um die Kundenzufriedenheit kümmert und Kunden einfach abwimmelt...


Nun hackt doch nicht alle auf Blizzard rum, die haben schließlich die Daten und wissen was los ist. Daß der Arbeitsspeicher ausgelesen wird, das haben wir doch alle bestätigt, oder?


----------



## Chronus11 (28. Juli 2008)

also ich versteh nicht was ihr euch beschwert...es ist doch klar das die e-mails automatisch kommen und sich nicht auf den sachverhalt beziehen...

aber diese e-mails beziehen sich nunmal auf den normalen ablauf alla: Bot=bann

wenn es wirklich so ausergewöhnliche probleme ist sollte mann anrufen da man sich dann sicher sein kann das man mit einem echten menschen redet...


----------



## BlizzLord (28. Juli 2008)

Ach und warum seid ihr alle eigent. direkt gegen Blizz ich meine schonmal dran gedacht das sie wirklich gecheatet hat und jetzt mit einem jämmerlichen Versuch versucht(scheiss satz ich weiß^^) ihren/seinen Account wieder zubekommen?

Mir kommt dieses "Der Account gehört übrigens meinem 9 Jahre alten Sohn bla bla bla" getuhe komisch vor...

Ps: Ich sage nich das es so ist wie es dort geschildert is nur muß man beide Seiten betrachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chronus11 (28. Juli 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ach und warum seid ihr alle eigent. direkt gegen Blizz ich meine schonmal dran gedacht das sie wirklich gecheatet hat und jetzt mit einem jämmerlichen Versuch versucht(scheiss satz ich weiß^^) ihren/seinen Account wieder zubekommen?
> 
> Mir kommt dieses "Der Account gehört übrigens meinem 9 Jahre alten Sohn bla bla bla" getuhe komisch vor...
> 
> ...



die aussage stimmt schon aber es geht ja nicht darum das sie ihre acc wieder haben sondern laut ihr ums prinzip...

(muss ich jetzt ihr oder ihm schreiben?wegen dem sohn...)


----------



## Ela_77 (28. Juli 2008)

Ui, ich dachte, ich schaue nochmal rein, ob jemand geantwortet hat und bin doch recht überrascht! Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass sich jemand überhaupt das alles durchliest!

Um mal ein paar Dinge zu erklären... 

Ja, ich ging davon aus, dass der von Blizzard ausgesprochene "Bann" mit dem Hack zu tun hatte. Deshalb ging ich davon aus, dass es damit zu tun hatte und erklärte dies auch meinem Anwalt. Wie sich (erst) nach dem 3. Schreiben herausstellte, hatten diese beiden Vorfälle aber nichts miteinander zu tun, da Blizzard sagte, dass die vermeindliche Nutzung am 18. Mai war. (Der Hack ereignete sich mitte April).

Ich bin leider kein Mensch, der (wenn er WoW nicht zuhause spielen kann) einfach woanders hingeht (oder das auch könnte!) ^^
Aber ja, der Umstand des 18. wurde ja nicht mal in Betracht gezogen, bzw. überhaupt weiter kommentiert.. Es hat einfach nicht interessiert....

Nun, was auch immer bei mir zu diesem damaligen "Hack" führte, ist hoffentlich weg, da ich mittlerweise mein System neu aufgesetzt habe. 

Ich denke, dass mich mein Anwalt sehr gut beraten hat! Nie hat er behauptet, dass Blizzard dazu verpflichtet sei, allerdings ist der Vertrag einseitig gekündigt worden und mir sollte auf jeden Fall mitgeteilt werden, wieso er gekündigt wurde.(Wobei die ganze Thematik doch etwas tiefgreifender ist und da ich keine juristischen Kenntnisse habe, möchte ich keine Halb- oder Unwahrheiten streuen). Ich denke, ich habe einen sehr guten Anwalt. Er handelt in meinem Interesse und natürlich ist mein Interesse, dass aufzuklären und meinen Account wieder reaktiviert zu bekommen. Deine Anmerkung mit der Rückerstattung weiß ich, steht in unserem letzten Schreiben drin. (Ist aber trotzdem eigentlich nicht das, was ich erreichen will).


Ich finde trotzdem, dass die Informationspolitik anders sein sollte. In den ganzen Schreiben, wurde mir immer noch nicht ein nachvollziehbarer Grund genannt.
Eine Antwort von Blizzard bleibt abzuwarten.. die Frist wurde festgelegt auf den 8.8.08

Fall Interesse besteht, werde ich aber gerne berichten wie es weitergeht bzw. wie es aus ging (wie ich weiter oben schon mal geschrieben habe) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG,

Ela


----------



## Ela_77 (28. Juli 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ach und warum seid ihr alle eigent. direkt gegen Blizz ich meine schonmal dran gedacht das sie wirklich gecheatet hat und jetzt mit einem jämmerlichen Versuch versucht(scheiss satz ich weiß^^) ihren/seinen Account wieder zubekommen?
> 
> Mir kommt dieses "Der Account gehört übrigens meinem 9 Jahre alten Sohn bla bla bla" getuhe komisch vor...
> 
> ...




Halt... der Account, mit welchem ich ins Forum geschrieben habe, gehört ihm..

Ich hatte einen anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe aber gar nicht versucht, mit diesem in das Forum einzuloggen, da dieser gebannt ist.. geht das? (Probiert es mal aus)
Heißt im Klartext... in unserer Familie gab es "2" Accounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ausprobiert, funktioniert nicht.. "Fehler beim anmelden"


----------



## skunkie (28. Juli 2008)

> Halt... der Account, mit welchem ich ins Forum geschrieben habe, gehört ihm..


Juristisch gehört er dir und dein Sohn (noch nicht geschäftsfähig) darf unter deiner Aufsicht spielen (AG. Habe selber Kinder, deshalb weiß ich das.


----------



## Wrigor (28. Juli 2008)

Ich gratulier dem TE hiermit zu seiner Rechtsschutzversicherung - Wieso sonst sollte man wegen so nem Crap einen Anwalt einschalten?


----------



## Frostnova (28. Juli 2008)

halt uns auf jeden fall auf dem laufenden, möchte schon gern wissen wie das ausgeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ela_77 (28. Juli 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Juristisch gehört er dir und dein Sohn (noch nicht geschäftsfähig) darf unter deiner Aufsicht spielen (AG. Habe selber Kinder, deshalb weiß ich das.




Natürlich, aber meine Antwort bezog sich nicht auf eine juristische Definition, sondern auf etwas anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und trotzdem... der Hack, sowie der Bann beziehen sich auf den Account, auf dem nur ich gespielt habe und nicht auf den, mit dem mein Sohn gespielt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skunkie (28. Juli 2008)

> und trotzdem... der Hack, sowie der Bann beziehen sich auf den Account, auf dem nur ich gespielt habe und nicht auf den, mit dem mein Sohn gespielt hat


Kannst du es ausschließen, daß dein Sohn die Accountdaten nicht weitergegeben hat? Denk dran, er ist 9 Jahre alt.


----------



## lexaone (28. Juli 2008)

Flathoof schrieb:


> OMG Anwalt eingeschaltet....
> Get A Life




omg...wie ich sowas liebe...sinnvoll posten oder es ganz lassen...heftig...ist doch ihre Sache ob sie deshalb nen Anwalt einschaltet oder nicht...man man...einigen fehlt es hier echt an geistiger Reife und IQ. Alleine schon das jemand hier auf die FSK hinweißt ist so...argh...(ihr wisst was ich meine)...Der Sohn ist 9 das spiel hat FSK 12...und SIE hat es IHM gekauft und ist sogar dabei wenn er spielt daher ist das SOWAS VON EGAL...zumal es "FREIWILLIGE selbskontrolle" heißt -.-....wenn sie denkt ihr kind ist reif für WOW dann ist das völlig OK.... 

@ TE: Zum eigentlichen Thema kann ich nichts sagen. Wollte einfach nur sagen das ich es super finde wie das mit deinem Sohn und seinen Spielzeiten läuft, wenige Eltern haben einen Überblick WAS und WIE LANGE ihre Kinder spielen, und du bist direkt dabei...ich finds klasse * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


lexa


----------



## Elahdriel09 (28. Juli 2008)

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich deinen Fall mal in einem Leserbrief der GameStar oder ähnlichen Blätter darbieten. 

Denn die Vergangenheit hat oft genug bewiesen das die Medien in unserer, ach so schön Kapitalistischen Welt, doch immernoch die größte Macht haben.
Und kein Großkonzernm wie eben Blizzard/Activision kann sich schlechte Presse erlauben.

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg auf deinem Rechtsweg!! Vielleicht haben wir alle ja etwas davon.

MfG Elahdriel


----------



## FERT (28. Juli 2008)

recht haben und recht kriegen
2 unterschiedliche dinge, ich wünsch dir trotzdem glück :<


----------



## Caidy (28. Juli 2008)

ich will hier nicht alle hoffnung platzen lassen, aber blizz lässt da 0 mit sich reden und egal wieviele anwälte du einbringst blizz hat 10mal so viele und vorallem 50mal so teure, die drehen das wie sie wollen, irgendwo steht ja auch das sie entscheiden dürfen ob sie nen account nun sperren oder nicht.


egal, ich kann dir dir nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen, du bekommst ihn nicht wieder.

ich hatte ca 9monate wow gespielt (gelegenheitsspielerin) und war mit meinem 1. char (dudu) endlich lvl 54, total happy ging ich essen, als ich wieder kam ging das pw nicht.

Ich erstmal geschockt, neues angefordert, geguckt, hm noch alles da, aber equip oder groß gold hatte ich eh nicht, allerdings befand sich auf einmal ein lvl 1 char in sw mit dem namen "dtzuhjkl "  ( hab den nicht mehr im kopf, war son gehämmer auf den tasten)

ich schrieb einen gm an und der fror meinen account zu "überprüfungszwecken" ein. 

Nach einer woche ohne Rückmeldung und nichts schrieb ich ihnen eine email. nochmal eine woche später bekam ich einen permban wegen goldverkauf und accsharing.


ich dachte mir erstmal HÖH das kann doch nicht war sein... schilderte ihnen ca 20mal diese situation aber es interessierte sie nicht, irgendwann schrieben sie sogar das ich sie nicht mehr belästigen soll.....

tja.. wenn mein freund nicht gewesen wäre hätte ich wohl mit wow aufgehört, ich ärgere mich teils noch immer ihnen geld in den hals zu werfen... aber leider is die sucht größer :/


----------



## DreiHaare (28. Juli 2008)

Sorry, doch du wirst auch mit einem Anwalt absolut gar nichts erreichen.
Niemand bei Blizzard garantiert dir zu irgendeiner Zeit, dass dein Account ständig erreichbar ist. Im Gegenteil...man sichert sich schriftlich ab, dass dieser Vertrag, der mit dir zustande kam, jederzeit von Seiten Blizzards gekündigt werden kann.
Nun, das haben sie gemacht...sie haben den Account einseitig gekündigt. Du hast wahrscheinlich wirklich keinen Bot benutzt, doch bei 10 Millionen Kunden geht sowas einfach unter. Die Verträge dieser Unternehmen sind absolut wasserdicht, da wird kein Anwalt irgendwas einklagen können.

Ich verstehe deinen Ärger, doch der Anwalt ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## skunkie (28. Juli 2008)

> ist doch ihre Sache ob sie deshalb nen Anwalt einschaltet


Frauen sind nunmal keine Männer, die geben nicht nach.


----------



## Kipp (28. Juli 2008)

das größte problem dürfte doch sein, dass irgendwo in den agb's steht das blizzard sich das recht vorbehält das vertragsverhältnis ohne angabe von gründen zu beenden oder nich?
da kann auch der beste anwalt nichts machen, obwohl dieser miese support von seiten blizzards natürlich ne riesen sauerei ist.
naja ich hoffe das ich nie in eine solche situation gerate, der TE noch viel glück ^^


----------



## Traka (28. Juli 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> schon mal auf den grünen sticker auf der vordereite der verpackung geguckt?


Schonmal geguckt, was dieser grüne Aufkleber überhaupt bedeutet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damit du nicht selber suchen musst: 


> Die Altersfreigabe-Einstufung erfolgt in Deutschland durch die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle der Filmwirtschaft (FSK). *Sie ist eine reine Freigabe*, keine Empfehlung, die den betreffenden Film für eine bestimmte Altersgruppe als besonders geeignet erscheinen lässt. Darüber hinaus ist zu beachten, dass das Jugendschutzgesetz Erwachsenen weitgehend untersagt, Kindern und Jugendlichen völlig freien Kinozugang zu gewähren oder den Zugriff auf nicht freigegebene Video-Filme zu ermöglichen. Altersfreigaben sind auch für das laufende Fernsehprogramm relevant, doch ist ihre Einhaltung im privaten Bereich der Familien so gut wie unmöglich zu kontrollieren und *bleibt somit eine Aufgabe für die Eltern.*
> 
> Kinofilme, die ab 12 Jahren freigegeben sind, dürfen seit dem 1. April 2003 von Kindern *ab 6 Jahren in Begleitung von personensorgeberechtigten Erwachsenen*, also nur mit Personen, die Erziehungsberechtigte im Sinne des § 1626 BGB oder Vormund nach § 1773 BGB des Kindes sind, besucht werden.


Gleiches gilt für andere Medien. Soviel dazu.

Für Leute die meinen, einen Anwalt einschalten sei übertrieben: Keineswegs! Wenn man im Recht ist sollte man dieses Recht auch geltend machen. Gut das einer sich mal nicht an der Nase rum führen lässt uns alles schluckt! (btw: Nimmt ein Anwalt auch nur dann einen Fall an, wenn die Aussicht auf einen erfolgreichen Abschluss da ist (bei Rechtsschutzversicherungen ist das zwar etwas anders, aber da wird die Versicherung auch prüfen ob diese Klage Aussicht auf Erfolg hat)).


----------



## Traka (28. Juli 2008)

Achja und Leute...gewöhnt euch "AGB's" ab! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das tut ja in den Augen weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder gibt es: "Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen's" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry 4 Klugscheiss, aber bevor das hier noch Einzug hält machen wirs gleich richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (28. Juli 2008)

Naja ich finde den Kundendingsda von Blizzard auch ne schweinerei grund: 

Mein acc wurde etwa vor nem halben Jahr gehackt, da hab ich so n Formular an die geschickt mit ner Kopie eines Ausweises 
dann hab ich gewartet, gewartet, gewartet, gewartet,...................................
.............und hab bis Heutenoch keine Antwort bekommen -.-.


Naja hab nen neuen Acc gemacht und hab eigentlig keine hofnung mehr.

Wünsch dir trozdem viel Glück

Mfg Crackmack


----------



## Theodaan (28. Juli 2008)

Mutig und tollkühn... das war das erste was mir einfiel. Mutig weil ich es sehr schön finde, das ein erwachsener Mensch sich nun endlich einmal traut gegen dieses sher kapitalistische und unfaire "regime" der Spielehersteller vorzugehen. Tollkühn, da du dich auf sehr wackeligem Boden befindest und es sich hier um einen Präzedenzfall handeln würde, sollte die Sache vor Gericht gehen. 

Meine Unterstützung hast du jedenfalls und ich kann, wie so einige Vorposter, nur dazu raten, Zeitschriften / Internetseiten / Medien anzuschreiben und Sie darum bitten deinen Fall zu veröffentlichen. Leider ist es so, dass hier wirklich gilt die Medien haben Macht. Und was spricht dagegen sich hier Hilfe zu holen, wenn man alleine keine Chance hätte....


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (28. Juli 2008)

Jeder der hier schreibt ''get a life'' , ''Anwalt lol, kein rl ?'' ist sowieso schon seit 2 Jahren am WoWE spielen, hat 7 70er und sitzt nur vorm game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE:

Wie viele vor mir hier inde m thread sagten:

Wenn man Recht hat, sollte man es ausnutzen und nicht alles hinnehmen.


----------



## hansa_export (28. Juli 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> ...und es sich hier um einen Präzedenzfall handeln würde, sollte die Sache vor Gericht gehen...



Präzedenzfälle sind nur im anglo-amerikanischen Rechtssystem existent! In Deutschland und dem Rest von Europa gibt es so etwas nicht. (Das Neue Lexikon der Rechtsirrtümer) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg hansa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theodaan (28. Juli 2008)

Jetzt musst mich mal aufklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie bezeichnet man den in Deutschland einen Fall, der zum ersten Mal entschieden wird und somit als Beispiel dienen kann? (auf ein bestimmtes Thema / Gebiet bezogen )


----------



## hansa_export (28. Juli 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Jetzt musst mich mal aufklären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gar nicht, weil es so etwas hierzulande einfach nicht gibt (auch wenn es einem die Medien so verkaufen wollen). In den USA und England legt man weniger Wert auf geschriebenes Recht. Gerade in England gibt es für viele Fälle gar keine Gesetze. Man praktiziert dort ein "einzelfallbezogenes richterliches Fallrecht". D.h. es wird nach älteren vergleichbaren Fällen (Präzedenzfälle) gesucht und sollten welche gefunden werden, sind die (meistens) bindend (wenn sie vom eigenen oder einem höheren Gericht stammen). In Deutschland ist dies ganz anders. Deutsche Richter sind in ihrer Urteilsfindung erheblich freier. Präzedenzfälle nach anglo-amerikanischem Vorbild gibt es hierzulande nicht. (wieder nach dem Neuen Lexikon...)

mfg hansa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps.: Wo wir gerade schon dabei sind, Spinat hat nicht viel Eisen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hiddi (28. Juli 2008)

Sei froh, Du bist WoW Los!^^


----------



## Occasus (28. Juli 2008)

mich würd interessieren was dein anwalt am anfang gesagt hat, als du ihn damit beauftragt hast eine firma zu verklagen wegen eines onlinespiel-accounts


----------



## Crystalstorm (28. Juli 2008)

tja wenn du ihn nicht wieder bekommst 

neuen account und von vorne anfangen ^^


----------



## Gnomthebest (28. Juli 2008)

Flathoof schrieb:


> OMG Anwalt eingeschaltet....
> Get A Life



omg



> P.S. Für die, die es nicht verstehen.. hier geht es einfach ums Prinzip...


----------



## Dive-Master (28. Juli 2008)

also ich finde du hast recht. da solltest du dich gegen wehren. dam an ja unmengen von geld in den account gesteckt hat. und das kann ja dann nicht serin, du kannst ja sigar mit der telefonrechnung nachweisen das du kein internet hattes.

hoffe es wird für dich alles gut. und wenn nicht, niewieder ein game von blizz kaufen !


----------



## ramsleier (28. Juli 2008)

Hab sowas in der Art auch schon erlebt! Mein Account wurde auch gehackt, 2 Tage nachher bekam ich eine E-Mail von Blizzard mit der Begründung, ich hätte Drittanbieterprogramme benutzt. 

Das Problem war nur, ich wusste damals weder was Drittanbieterprogramme sind noch wie mein Account gehackt wurde da ich normalerweise nichts illegal runterlade (ausser limewire, aber ich denke das macht jeder hier...) 

Mein Kumpel sagte mir dann auch was Drittanbieterprogramme sind und das der Account permanent gebannt wird, wenn man solche Programme benutzt. Aber dann, 3 Tage später die Überraschung.

Mein Account war wieder zum spielen freigegeben und ich konnte es kaum glauben. Entweder war es einfach "Glück" oder sonst hat Blizz einfach ein Auge zugedrückt, Deine Geschichte aber kann ich nicht begründen, ich denke Blizzard ist einfach zu faul sich zu erkundigen, von welcher IP aus das Drittanbieterprogramm gestartet wurde! Denn auch wenn du gehackt wurdest, wenn ein Drittanbieterprogramm über Deinen PC läuft verstösst es gegen die AGB, auch wenn Du nichts dafür kannst....

Mfg


----------



## Härja (28. Juli 2008)

Dive-Master schrieb:


> und das kann ja dann nicht serin, du kannst ja sigar mit der telefonrechnung nachweisen das du kein internet hattes.


ja, nur dass das leider nichts anderes beweist, als dass sie kein internet zuhause hatte^^ der account kann ja auch wer-weiss-wo online gehen.



> ich denke Blizzard ist einfach zu faul sich zu erkundigen, von welcher IP aus das Drittanbieterprogramm gestartet wurde!



klar, warum sollte die das interessieren? entweder du meldest den account als kompromittiert, dann wirds geprüft, oder du lässt es sein.


----------



## Zurrak (28. Juli 2008)

Also für mich klingt das wie: Mama, ich weiß nicht wie das passiert ist, das ich schwanger bin. Ich hab nix gemacht! Ehrlich!!!
Ganz ohne Grund sperrt Blizzard keine Accounts.


----------



## Seph018 (28. Juli 2008)

Und wer ist an all dem Schuld?
Die Goldkäufer ... *musste mal gesagt werden*


----------



## Gnomthebest (28. Juli 2008)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Und wer ist an all dem Schuld?
> Die Goldkäufer ... *musste mal gesagt werden*



ich weiß nicht wie du jetzt da drauf kommst, aber /sign


----------



## xFraqx (28. Juli 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> schon mal auf den grünen sticker auf der vordereite der verpackung geguckt?
> btw ist dein sohn nich zufällig tank krieger? http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=52524



Die grünen Sticker interessieren keine Sau. Wenn dir die Eltern ein Produkt kaufen dass ab 18 ist und du bist 9 ist das völlig wuppe solang sie beim Kauf dabei sind. Indizierte Produkte sind da aber was anderes glaube ich.

@ Topic

Leider interessiert es Blizzard überhaupt nicht ob der Account gehackt war oder nicht in der Zeit in der gegen die EULA verstoßen wurde. Nebenbei sind die EULA in Deutschland überhaupt nicht haltbar , wie dieses Schreiben eines Rechtsanwalts beweißt , den ein Kunde eingeschaltet hatte nachdem sein Account gesperrt wurde :



> 1. Der Sachverhalt unterliegt gemäß Art. 29 Abs. 2 EG BGB deutschem Recht. Unser Mandant ist Verbraucher. Eine Rechtswahl wurde nicht getroffen.
> 
> 2. Das deutsche Recht kennt kein Rechtsinstitut, welches einer „Sperrung“ des Accounts gleichkommt. Die so genannte Sperrung ist daher als außerordentliche Kündigung des Accountvertrages zu verstehen. Ein wichtiger Grund, welcher eine außerordentliche Kündigung rechtfertigen würde, liegt nicht vor. Damit ist die Kündigung unwirksam. Unserem Mandanten steht also der ungehinderte Zugang zu seinem Account sowie die Gutschrift der unberechtigten Sperrzeiten weiterhin zu.
> 
> ...




Anyway , Blizzard guckt nur ob ein Verstoß vorliegt oder nicht, nicht aber von welcher IP aus der Verstoß begangen wurde.


----------



## Squidwârd (28. Juli 2008)

Wie immer alle über AGBs heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In den AGBs können auch Klauseln sein die nicht rechtens sind.  Es gibt materialrechtlichte Vorschriften (§305BG und vertragsrechtliche Vorschriften (Unterlassungsklagegesetz) für AGBs. Du kannst natürlich darauf hinweisen, dass der eine Vertragspartner (Blizzard) eine Übermacht hat und den Vertrag einseitig bestimmt und das deswegen ein Zivilgericht verantwortlich ist eine Inhaltskontrolle durchzuführen. Das geht natürlich unter der Vorraussetzung dass dein Anwalt beweist, dass es für dich ungewöhnlich belastend ist. Mithilfe der Generalklauseln (§138BGB und 242BG kann der Vertrag dann korrigiert werden. Ok das ist ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiemlich weit hergeholt, wird auch zu 99% nix bringen aber ein kleiner Ansatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ich irgendwo nen Denkfehler habe die Vorlesungen von Wirtschaftsrecht sind schon ein wenig her :-)


----------



## ramsleier (28. Juli 2008)

Härja schrieb:


> ja, nur dass das leider nichts anderes beweist, als dass sie kein internet zuhause hatte^^ der account kann ja auch wer-weiss-wo online gehen.
> 
> 
> 
> klar, warum sollte die das interessieren? entweder du meldest den account als kompromittiert, dann wirds geprüft, oder du lässt es sein.



Blizz traue ich das wirklich zu. Hab schonmal 3 Bots gemeldet, aber alle 3 laufen heute noch mit lvl 70 mit grünen sachen für lvl 61 rum, wenn ich darüber so nachdenke, kommt mir schon so der gedanke es interessiert sie nicht wirklich viel was wir teilweise melden.


----------



## Spichty (28. Juli 2008)

Bist du dir sicher das du keine Programme von Drittanbieter benutzt hast dazu zählen z.B Tastatursoftware die einen erlaubt gewissen Abläufe zu erleichtert oder zu automatisieren (z.B mit der Logitech G15) oder Programme die die Benutzeroberfläche "sicher" verändern (gab mal so ein Programm mit dem man ein "Loch" ins Interface geschnitten hat so das man ICQ im Bild blieb). Es würde sogar reichen wenn es ein einfaches Makroprogramm gewesen wäre das einfach ein paar Griffe automatisiert.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juli 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> Blizz traue ich das wirklich zu. Hab schonmal 3 Bots gemeldet, aber alle 3 laufen heute noch mit lvl 70 mit grünen sachen für lvl 61 rum, wenn ich darüber so nachdenke, kommt mir schon so der gedanke es interessiert sie nicht wirklich viel was wir teilweise melden.


Sie sammeln und bannen sie in größeren Massenaktionen. Über die Methose kann man streiten, aber es ist nicht so als würden sie nichts tun.

Zu dem Hauptthema sag ich mal nichts, da man immer nur die Seite der natürlich total unschuldigen gebannten Person hören kann und nie weiß, was dahinter steckt. Ich finds immer kritisch Threads in Foren auzumachen, da es meist eh nur ein einem "Blizzard ist so böse"-Massacker endet und man am Ende eh nicht mehr weiß wem man noch glauben soll und wem nicht mehr.


----------



## Tanker22 (28. Juli 2008)

Ela_77 schrieb:


> Ja, ist "FSK" ... habe ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


du wirst WoW höchstwahrscheinlich für deinen Sohn gekauft haben also darf er es auch spielen
es gibt kein Gesetz dafür dass er nicht spielen darf eben nur nicht selber kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber find ich super dass du darauf achtest was er spielt...das machen heutzutage die wenigsten Eltern(bei meinen war ich froh drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Neme16 (28. Juli 2008)

ramsleier schrieb:


> Das Problem war nur, ich wusste damals weder was Drittanbieterprogramme sind noch wie mein Account gehackt wurde da ich normalerweise nichts illegal runterlade (ausser limewire, aber ich denke das macht jeder hier...)
> Mfg


 
Wer bei Limewire etc. runterläd, sollte sich später nicht wundern warum sein PC mit Viren und Keyloggern vollgemüllt ist.

Es ist auch nicht so einfach für blizz herauszufinden von wem oder wo ein acc gespielt wurde. Das ist nur über den Internetanbieter möglich und die rücken das 100% net aus irgendwelchen Fadenscheinigen gründen raus , da muss die Polizei sich schon melden.


----------



## Härja (28. Juli 2008)

Sanlara schrieb:


> Ich finds immer kritisch Threads in Foren auzumachen, da es meist eh nur ein einem "Blizzard ist so böse"-Massacker endet und man am Ende eh nicht mehr weiß wem man noch glauben soll und wem nicht mehr.



höhö, im offiziellen endet sowas auch mal gern peinlich für die ersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_Deadman (28. Juli 2008)

Spichty schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher das du keine Programme von Drittanbieter benutzt hast dazu zählen z.B Tastatursoftware die einen erlaubt gewissen Abläufe zu erleichtert oder zu automatisieren (z.B mit der Logitech G15) oder Programme die die Benutzeroberfläche "sicher" verändern (gab mal so ein Programm mit dem man ein "Loch" ins Interface geschnitten hat so das man ICQ im Bild blieb). Es würde sogar reichen wenn es ein einfaches Makroprogramm gewesen wäre das einfach ein paar Griffe automatisiert.




Nein und die Logitech G15 ist kein Drittanbieter Progamm. Da es nur eine Tastatur mit Anzeige Modus ist . 

@TE

Du wirst deinen Weg finden. Und sag uns dann bitte Bescheid. 

Danke im Voraus

lg Black


----------



## Schaf_des_Todes (28. Juli 2008)

hm, k, also

wenn jemand Dein Auto entwendet und damit einen Unfall verursacht und nicht gefasst wird gilt leider auch nicht die Unschuldsvermutung. Im geschilderten Fall müsste Ela nun nachweisen dass ihr Account nicht von ihr für mit den AGB unvereinbare Zwecke missbraucht wurde - leider so gut wie unmöglich da ja nicht der Account gehackt wird (wie immer falsch dahergesagt) sondern die Täter sich - auf welchem Wege auch immer - Namen und Passwort des Accounts besorgen. Für den Fall das mittels IP-Protokollen (wenn überhaupt vorhanden) mit der Hilfe von Blizzard der Standort des Tatwerkzeuges sprich Computers ermittelt werden könnte wird wohl kein Provider wegen einer Vertragsverletzung (keine Straftat!) die Daten rausrücken.
Fall Auto: Wenn Deine Versicherung Dir Fahrlässigkeit bei der Sicherung des Fahrzeuges gegen Missbrauch nachweisen kann wird sie sich das Geld für die Schadensabwicklung von Dir wiederholen (bei grober Fahrlässigkeit komplett?). Analog trifft Dich die Schuld wenn Du Deinen Account nicht "gesichert" hast sprich durch "ausplaudern" oder über (unabsichtlich) installierte KeyLogger Dritten Zugang zu den Daten und damit dem Account gewährt hast.
Der letzte Punkt ist das "Programm von Drittanbietern" selbst. Aber auch hier wird Blizzard nicht verraten was (welche "Tätigkeit") entdeckt wurde um möglichen Angreifern keine Tipps zu geben - also entfällt auch die generelle Abwendung der Vertragsverletzung.

Das von Dir geschilderte Verhalten des Kundensupports ist zwar auch m.E. absolutes no-go aber das ist "amerikanische Politik" - jedes Eingestehen auch nur der Möglichkeit eines Fehlverhaltens führt dort zu Klage.

Ich kann Dir nur den Rat geben Dich an die oben genannten Community-Manager zu wenden, wobei Dein Anwalt Dich bei den Formulierungen beraten, sie aber nicht vorgeben sollte. Gibt es (Antwort wird aber auch da dauern) keine für Dich akzeptable Lösung kündige (evtl. auch schon jetzt) den zweiten Account und (so sehr ich auch alle Warcraft Spiele mag) schau Dir free-to-play RPGs wie z.B. Flyff (FlyForFun) oder ähnliches an. Wenn man sich bei dieser Art von Spielen von den Item-Shops fernhält gibt es wenigstens keine Kosten.

Das schwierigste wird evtl. sein Deinem Sohn zu erklären warum er kein WoW mehr spielen kann.

In diesem Sinne ... bleib tapfer!


----------



## Spichty (28. Juli 2008)

Black_Deadman schrieb:


> Nein und die Logitech G15 ist kein Drittanbieter Progamm. Da es nur eine Tastatur mit Anzeige Modus ist .
> 
> @TE
> 
> ...



Das stimmt auch solange man es nicht für Makros benutzt das mehrere Abläufe mit nur einem Tastendruck auslöst , z.B ich bin Mage und mach mir ein Makro das dauerhaft alle 2,5 Sekunden nen Feuerball etc... benutzt. Ich denk mal das WoW es halt registriert wenn z.B Zauber immer zum gleichen Pkt gecastet werden denn so genau ist kein Mensch und so bekommts Blizz dann mal gemeldet.


----------



## Bloodflowers (28. Juli 2008)

Keylogger eingefangen --> selber Schuld --> auch dein Anwalt wird da nichts machen können, wie gesagt eigene Schuld.


----------



## BimmBamm (29. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Schonmal geguckt, was dieser grüne Aufkleber überhaupt bedeutet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der grüne Sticker ist nicht von der FSK - da bestehen deutliche Unterschiede! Spiele werden von der "USK" (www.usk.de) geprüft. Auf deren Seite heißt es denn auch:

_"Letztlich aber müssen Eltern entscheiden, was zu Hause gespielt wird. Genau für diese Entscheidung werden im aufwendigen Verfahren der USKPrüfung von den deutschen Bundesländern die notwendigen Hilfen aus der Sicht des jugendschutzes bereitgestellt. Die komfortable Suchmaschine mit den Informationen zu allen geprüften USK-Titeln wird unter www.usk.de tagesaktuell angeboten. Viele weitere Informationen rund um Computerspiele finden sich unter www.zavatar.de."_
(http://www.usk.de/89_Wie_Kennzeichen_entstehen.htm)

Die rechtliche Entscheidungsfindung liegt anders als bei der FSK bei einem Vertreter der Obersten Landesjugendbehörden, der letztlich darüber den Ausschlag gibt, ob er die rechtlich unverbindliche Empfehlung des USK-Gremiums übernimmt oder nicht.
Die USK-Freigabe ist dennoch lediglich verpflichtend für Händler, ein Medium nur an Personen der entsprechenden Altersstufe zu verkaufen.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Spichty (29. Juli 2008)

Vermutlich würde es dir mehr bringen dich noch mal nett an nen CM/GM zu wenden und zu fragen ob die Situation nicht irgendwie lösbar ist da du nur auch schon seit Anfang an Kunde bist, wenn du dir bis jetzt noch nichts anderes zu Schulden kommen lassen hast könnte es so eher klappen als mit nem Anwalt.


----------



## Traka (29. Juli 2008)

Squidwârd schrieb:


> Wie immer alle über *AGBs* heulen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ARGH....da ist es schonwieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skymarshal001 (29. Juli 2008)

Ela_77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> soeben postet ich im offiziellen WoW Forum meine Geschichte...
> 
> ...



So traurig es für dich ist, jedoch kann Blizzard jedem Kunden den Zugang zu ihrem Produkt entziehen, wenn sie der Meinung sind man habe gegen ihre EULA verstossen. Auch ein Gerichtstermin in sofern dieser überhaupt zu Stande kommt und nicht wegen zu geringen Streitwertes direkt verworfen wird .Wird an dieser Entscheidung sicherlich nichts ändern. Dann möchte ich dich darauf hinweisen das ich es sehr fragwürdig finde das ein 9 Jähriger bereits WoW spielt, das Spiel ist für 12 und diese Alterseinschränkung gibt es nicht ohne Grund. Auch wenn WoW sicherlich kein Resident Eveil oder Doom ist. Gibt es doch Inhalte die sicherlich nichts für einen Neun Jahre altes Kind ist. Dennoch wünsche ich Dir viel Glück auch wenn ich davon ausgehe das deine Klage abgewiesen wird.


----------



## Siphem (29. Juli 2008)

Bloodflowers schrieb:


> Keylogger eingefangen --> selber Schuld --> auch dein Anwalt wird da nichts machen können, wie gesagt eigene Schuld.



Das mit dem Keylogger ja aber das mit dem 3.anbieterprogramm nicht - Wenn sogar noch bestätigt wurde das sie vom 18-20 kein Internet hat ist es doch noch ein größerer Grund ihr den Account wieder freizuschalten - vielleicht sollten sie einfach mal die IP Adressen überprüfen.

Und Blizzard kümmert das eigentlich einen dreck - Die Firma hat über 10 Millionen Spieler wobei davon direkt oder indirekt jeder 12,99 im Monat bezahlt insofern kann es ihr egal sein ob da nun 13 Euro mehr oder weniger reinkommen.


----------



## Sirauron (29. Juli 2008)

Max76 schrieb:


> was für eine super Antwort^^^....echt Jungs schleich dich.
> Die Dame will mit ihrem Sohn halt ein bissel wow zocken, was ist dabei. Mit dem was du da schreibst, zeigst nur das du kein Leben hast oder keine Ahnung davon was Leben ist und überhaupt kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was Leben ist. Dein Sichtweise der Dinge ist weiss Gott nicht, der Weissheit letzter Schluss
> Aber da du wohl noch bei Mami wohnst hast du von solchen Dingen eh keine Ahnung, da du nicht für eine Familie sorgen musst, Rechnung bezahlen, Kinder erziehen, usw...
> Peinlich und Unreif....



Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu! Besser hät ich es auch nicht schreiben könne.

BTT: Ela ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg bei deinem vorhaben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (29. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Der grüne Sticker ist nicht von der FSK - da bestehen deutliche Unterschiede! Spiele werden von der "USK" (www.usk.de) geprüft. Auf deren Seite heißt es denn auch:
> 
> _"Letztlich aber müssen Eltern entscheiden, was zu Hause gespielt wird. Genau für diese Entscheidung werden im aufwendigen Verfahren der USKPrüfung von den deutschen Bundesländern die notwendigen Hilfen aus der Sicht des jugendschutzes bereitgestellt. Die komfortable Suchmaschine mit den Informationen zu allen geprüften USK-Titeln wird unter www.usk.de tagesaktuell angeboten. Viele weitere Informationen rund um Computerspiele finden sich unter www.zavatar.de."_
> (http://www.usk.de/89_Wie_Kennzeichen_entstehen.htm)
> ...



Danke für die Aufklärung! Der Unterschied "FSK" "USK" ist mir zwar bewusst, allerdings dachte ich WoW wurde von der "FSK" geprüft. Nun ein Blick auf die Packung belehrte mich eines besseren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenhase (29. Juli 2008)

sorry dumme frage vorab auf welchen namen lief den der ACC wen auf dein sohn ist klar ...Geht nicht ....wen auf Dich und du hast gesagt mein sohn spielt damit .....Sorry das geht glaube ich auch nicht .....denke mal das du irgendwas gemacht hast was gegen irgendeine regel verstoßen hast.... naja wünsche dir trotzdem alles gute und das du es so schnell wie möglich hinbekommst


----------



## BimmBamm (29. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung! Der Unterschied "FSK" "USK" ist mir zwar bewusst, allerdings dachte ich WoW wurde von der "FSK" geprüft. Nun ein Blick auf die Packung belehrte mich eines besseren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wollte nur jenen Leuten schnell den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen, die ansonsten ganz schnell mit dem Hinweis auf die USK eine der Aussagen Deines Postings (daß immer noch Eltern entscheiden, was Kinder spielen dürfen, weil eben zwischen Alters-Freigabe und -Empfehlung immer noch ein Unterschied besteht) direkt mit ad acta legen wollen. Das Zitat von der USK-Seite entspricht dem, was Du im FSK-Zitat herausgehoben hast.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Kiluan (29. Juli 2008)

Ok liebe buffed Community das hier ist ganz klar ein Fake , weil die AGB die man bei jedem Patch neu unterschreibt ganz klar sagen das man keine rechtlichen Schritte einleiten kann/darf.

Also ist das ein Fake oder der TE ein Idiot....


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Ok liebe buffed Community das hier ist ganz klar ein Fake , weil die AGB die man bei jedem Patch neu unterschreibt ganz klar sagen das man keine rechtlichen Schritte einleiten kann/darf.
> 
> Also ist das ein Fake oder der TE ein Idiot....




Öhm sorry , aber lol?

warum sollte man nicht gegen blizz rechtlich vorgehen dürfen? natürlich kann man - und man sollte auch , wie in dem Falle von der TE geschildert.

Und mal ganz ehrlich : Warum sollte sie sowas faken? denke ma nach , über den text den sie geschrieben hat , und etc...

Also NC zu dir...

@ Topic :

Wünsche dir auch viel Glück , ela , und viel Spaß beim weiterspielen mit deinem Sohn , sobald es geklappt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamiya (29. Juli 2008)

Ela_77 schrieb:


> Q u o t e:
> Der genaue Name der genutzten Software kann nicht genannt werden, da der Name der von Ihrer Mandantin genutzten Datei sich von dem auf dem Computer festgestellten laufenden Prozess unterscheiden kann.



Nimmt sich Blizzard an dieser Stelle nicht eigentlich selbst den Wind aus den Segeln? Die Drittanbietersoftware wird anhand des laufenden Prozesses erkannt. Blizz gibt selber zu, dass man sich aber nicht hundert prozentig sicher sein kann, dass das verwendete Programm mit dem Prozessnamen übereinstimmt, ....aber den Acc kann man ja trotzdem mal bannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Also ich verstehe nicht warum Blizz da nicht mit der Sprache rausrückt, was sie gefunden haben. Die müssen doch ne Vermutung haben und nicht willkürlich bannen. Und wenn diese Vermutung so konkret ist, dass sie für ne Sperrung reicht, kann man sie auch nennen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja und Blizz kann sich da auf ihre AGB stützen wie se wollen. Deshalb kann der ganz Wisch trotzdem anfechtbar sein. 
Die haben sich da vieleicht nen hübsches Rechtssystem in ihrer virtuellen Welt aufgebaut. Wichtig ist aber, das die AGB mit dem deutschen Recht übereinstimmen ( oder wo auch immer ihr herkommt ). Ist das nicht der Fall macht Blizz die lange Nase. Und grade bei solchen virtuellen Gütern gibt es bestimmt noch einige Ungereimtheiten.

Und dass ihr Sohn mit dem Acc zockt ist doch auch egal. Die Acc-Besitzerin wird ja sicher Ela sein. Das sie den Jungen spielen lässt weiß doch eh keiner und wäre für den diesen Fall auch komplett uninteressant, weil das wieder ne andere Problemzone ist.


----------



## Imladmorgul (29. Juli 2008)

Suhayl schrieb:


> Einen Anwalt einzuschalten nur um einen Account wieder zu bekommen finde ich etwas übertrieben.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht wieviel dein Anwalt kostet aber wäre es nicht billiger einen neuen Account zu erstellen, es sind ja nur Pixel.
> 
> Ps: Es ist ein Forum, jeder darf seinen "Senf" dazu geben.



Genau! Und weiter unten schreibt sie: es geht ums Prinzip

Das ist auch der Kern der Aussage: und recht hat sie, so muss es sein, kackt den Multis vor ihren scheiss Koffer!


----------



## Heidenherz (29. Juli 2008)

Kamiya schrieb:


> Nimmt sich Blizzard an dieser Stelle nicht eigentlich selbst den Wind aus den Segeln? Die Drittanbietersoftware wird anhand des laufenden Prozesses erkannt. Blizz gibt selber zu, dass man sich aber nicht hundert prozentig sicher sein kann, dass das verwendete Programm mit dem Prozessnamen übereinstimmt, ....aber den Acc kann man ja trotzdem mal bannen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das ihr Sohn damit zockt ist garkein Problem da ein erwachsener so oder so für sein Kind einen account erstellen muss da man ja bestätigt 18 zu sein.

ansonsten /sign


----------



## Agrimor (29. Juli 2008)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Ok liebe buffed Community das hier ist ganz klar ein Fake , weil die AGB die man bei jedem Patch neu unterschreibt ganz klar sagen das man keine rechtlichen Schritte einleiten kann/darf.
> 
> Also ist das ein Fake oder der TE ein Idiot....



Also mindestens einen Idioten scheint es zu geben. Ich bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher, ob es auch wirklich der TE ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gywn (29. Juli 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Der beweiß das du ken I-net hattest bringt dir rein gar nichts dar du dich auch von einem anderen Rechner eingeloggt haben könntest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da kann dir aber Blizzard nicht nachweisen, dass du die Drittanbieterprogramme genutzt hast und nicht irgendjemand, der den acc gehackt hat. Und es ist auch sehr komisch, dass sie dich wegen etwas bannen, dass in einer Phase passiert ist, in der dein Acc gehackt wurde. Wenn du es nach den Tagen gemeldet hast hoffe ich für dich, dass du deinen Acc zurückbekommst. Naja viel Glück bei deinen Versuchen, damit du den richtigen Weg findest.


----------



## Theodaan (29. Juli 2008)

Ahh... noch ein Hellsing Freund.. Willkommen in der Familie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun nochmal zum Thema...

Ersteinmal würde ich mich freuen auf dem laufenden gehalten zu werden was dieses Thema hier angeht.
Zum 2ten habe ich mir gerade eine kleine Geschichte ausgedacht für all die jenigen, welche Verständnisslos / abwertend über den TE bzw ihr problem reden.

Stellt euch mal vor ihr seit gerade draussen in der Stadt. Habt endlich euren Lohn bekommen / Taschengeld und kauft euch erstmal eine Packung Kaugummis. Plötzlich kommt ein kleiner Junge, schaut euch lieb an und fragt euch, ob er auch eines bekommen kann. Ihr seid so nett und gebt dem Jungen die Packung, damit er sich eines nehmen kann und wartet das der Junge euch diese dann zurück gibt. Doch stattdessen geht er einen Schritt zurück und sagt: " NEIN das sind jetzt meine".

Komische Situation, oder?  Eigentlich könnte man jetzt zu dem "Rotzlöffel" gehen und ihm einfach die Packung wegnehmen. Eigentlich... den als ihr einen Schritt auf den Jungen zu geht, wird dieser plötzlich 2 Meter groß und hat arme wie ein Bär...  hups und nun? Laufen? Reden? Prügeln?

Naja hier muss nun selber entscheiden, aber mal im Ernst, wären es keine Kaugummis, sondern eine 500 Euro Uhr die er euch abgenommen hat... würdet ihr dann einfach weggehen???
Versucht einmal diese Abstrkte darstellung auf WoW Accounts zu beziehen, an dehnen ihr hängt und welche euch weggenommen werden / geklaut werden / gespeert werden.

Nun einige werden jetzt sagen " Das 15t Rl Du H0orst"   tjaaa.....  ist es das?  Was ist RL?  Ist RL Abends mit der Freundin zusammen zu zocken, oder ist RL Abends mit der Freundin TV zu schauen? Was ist RL?
Natürlich gibt es Grenzen zwischen einem Realen Leben und einem Virtuellen Leben. Aber die frage ist doch wo sind diese Grenzen. Diese Grenzen setzt sich jeder Mensch selbst.  So wie alle Grenzen im Leben. 

Meine Frau und ich sitzen jeden Abend vor dem PC und spielen. Ja richtig jeden Abend. Und sobald einer nciht mehr spielt spielt der andere auch nicht mehr. Warum? Weil es ein Hobby ist und weil es auch eine Grenze ist. Eine Grenze die sagt: "Der Mensch neben dir ist dir wichtiger als dieses Spiel, also kümmer dich um ihn. Lass ihn nicht alleine. Sei für ihn da". Und eben genau wegen dieser Grenze gehen wir dann spontan raus... kuscheln oder mach weiss der Geier was. 

Ich rate euch mal den Film: "Die Welle" zu schauen. Zwar geht dieser hauptsächlich in einer andere Richtung, aber wer nur ein wenig Interesse daran hat seinen Horizont zu erweitern und mal etwas mehr "hinter" die Story schaut, der versteht sehr schnell das es um Grenzen geht. Grenzen zu erkennen, einzuschätzen und lernen sie richtig zu setzen.

In diesem Sinne nocheinmal: Weiter so, lass dich nicht unterkriegen. Auch wenn da ein Riese steht, der eigentlich ganz lieb war am Anfang. Wer Mist baut muss dafür seinen Kopf herhalten, egal ob große Firma oder "kleiner" User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klobaum (29. Juli 2008)

1. Dein 9jähriger Sohn hat einen eigenen WoW Acc?
2. Du schaltest einen Anwalt ein, der warscheinlich Geld kostet, nur wegen einem verdammten SPIEL? Das ist echt das beste was ich bis jetzt gehört/gelesen habe. XD


----------



## Imladmorgul (29. Juli 2008)

Kamiya schrieb:


> Nimmt sich Blizzard an dieser Stelle nicht eigentlich selbst den Wind aus den Segeln? Die Drittanbietersoftware wird anhand des laufenden Prozesses erkannt. Blizz gibt selber zu, dass man sich aber nicht hundert prozentig sicher sein kann, dass das verwendete Programm mit dem Prozessnamen übereinstimmt, ....aber den Acc kann man ja trotzdem mal bannen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Imladmorgul (29. Juli 2008)

/sign


----------



## Imladmorgul (29. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> 1. Dein 9jähriger Sohn hat einen eigenen WoW Acc?
> 2. Du schaltest einen Anwalt ein, der warscheinlich Geld kostet, nur wegen einem verdammten SPIEL? Das ist echt das beste was ich bis jetzt gehört/gelesen habe. XD



es "geht ums prinzip"

das ist mal endlich nen thread wert! nicht so wie "wo kann ich am besten zwischen lvl 3 und 4 leveln"!


----------



## yilmo (29. Juli 2008)

lösung = ebay.de xD (aber jetzt mal im ernst oder? anwalt usw einschalten find ich für ein spiel LEICHT übertrieben)


----------



## Härja (29. Juli 2008)

Imladmorgul schrieb:


> es "geht ums prinzip"
> 
> das ist mal endlich nen thread wert! nicht so wie "wo kann ich am besten zwischen lvl 3 und 4 leveln"!


ja, aber genauso sinnlos. was soll das denn bringen? dass der zusammengerottete buffed-forum-wütender-mob(mit heugabeln) blizzards rechtsabteilung stürmt? 
sie hat im offi-forum gepostet, dort kann man mit einer antwort rechnen, die leute im gm-forum sind ja sehr hilfsbereit. ausserdem steht der anwalt ja wohl im kontakt. alles andere is doch nur "ich-armes-bla-böses-blizzi-dings".


----------



## Muz (29. Juli 2008)

klobaum du bist sowas von hohl , ich finde sowas gut ! und nur weil du kacknoob noch leider nicht der in lage wars das dein acc sinnlos gesperrt wurde kapiers du es einfach nicht !!! also einfach die fresse halten und daumendrücken !


----------



## Mace (29. Juli 2008)

yilmo schrieb:


> lösung = ebay.de xD (aber jetzt mal im ernst oder? anwalt usw einschalten find ich für ein spiel LEICHT übertrieben)


nicht wenn man seid der beta spielt und schon sehr viel geld reingesteckt hat..die monatlichen kosten sind wenn man sie zusammen rechnet ziemlich hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowaddict (29. Juli 2008)

Dein Sohn ist 9 Jahre alt der wird hoffentlich keinen level 70 Tier-equipten Char haben.
Ansonsten tut er mir ehrlich gesagt leid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Anwaltskosten und Nerven sparen 15&#8364; ausgeben und WoW neu kaufen..
Denke nicht das die sich net 100% rechtlich gegen sowas absichern.
Anwälte wollen auch Geld verdienen.. also am Ende viel Nerven gekostet und je nach Anwalt 200-xxxx &#8364; für nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theodaan (29. Juli 2008)

yilmo schrieb:


> lösung = ebay.de xD (aber jetzt mal im ernst oder? anwalt usw einschalten find ich für ein spiel LEICHT übertrieben)




Ihr findet es also übertrieben...  damit meine ich nun nicht nur dich, damit das ganze hier keinepersöhnlcihe Note bekommt...


Gut, passt auf ich schlage euch nen Deal vor. Ganz eimfach. Ihr schenkt mir 100€. Und nächste Woche bekommt ihr 200€ wieder. Hört sich geil an oder... 


jaa.. aber wartet... da gibt es eine Zusatzklausel..  

Ihr müsst mir gleichzeitig die 80 Jahre  eures Lebens geben und bekommt nur 40 zurück.


Na wer versteht das ganze?  Wisst ihr Geld..ach scheiss auf Geld, man brauch es klar, aber wer will kann auch ohne. 
Aber ZEIT.. tja, Zeit kann man nie genug haben. Geld, Geld kann jeder euch wieder geben, aber Zeit, die kann euch niemand wiedergeben.


----------



## Arithos (29. Juli 2008)

1. WoW ist ab 12, wenn dein 9 Jähriger Sohn einen Account hast verstößt du gegen die Regeln und verursachst Magengeschwüre bei älteren Spielern (es sei denn er spielt niemals in einer Gruppe)

2. Ist zwar wirklich eine Frechheit, was Blizzard da wiedermal verzapft hat (solltest du wirklich nichts dafür können), aber man muss einfach gelassen bleiben und sich die vernünftigste Lösung suchen. Möchtest du gegen Blizzard klagen? Ich glaube nicht... Deine Chancen stehen irgendwo im Bereich zwischen 1-10% dabei. Möchtest du noch monatelang mit Blizzard weiterhin Briefverkehr betreiben und währenddessen einen teuren Anwalt zur Hand haben? Ich glaube nicht...

Mein Vorschlag: Wenn du schon rechtlich so korrekt bist nimm deinem Sohn den Account weg und beanspruche ihn für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten kaufe dir einfach einen neuen, die Keys kosten jetzt eh nicht mehr viel, mit 40€ bist du dabei (Classic&TBC)


----------



## Mace (29. Juli 2008)

Muz schrieb:


> klobaum du bist sowas von hohl , ich finde sowas gut ! und nur weil du kacknoob noch leider nicht der in lage wars das dein acc sinnlos gesperrt wurde kapiers du es einfach nicht !!! also einfach die fresse halten und daumendrücken !


/sign


----------



## Theodaan (29. Juli 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> 1. WoW ist ab 12, wenn dein 9 Jähriger Sohn einen Account hast verstößt du gegen die Regeln und verursachst Magengeschwüre bei älteren Spielern (es sei denn er spielt niemals in einer Gruppe)
> 
> 2. Ist zwar wirklich eine Frechheit, was Blizzard da wiedermal verzapft hat (solltest du wirklich nichts dafür können), aber man muss einfach gelassen bleiben und sich die vernünftigste Lösung suchen. Möchtest du gegen Blizzard klagen? Ich glaube nicht... Deine Chancen stehen irgendwo im Bereich zwischen 1-10% dabei. Möchtest du noch monatelang mit Blizzard weiterhin Briefverkehr betreiben und währenddessen einen teuren Anwalt zur Hand haben? Ich glaube nicht...
> 
> ...




Sag mal Arithos, wieviele Chars hast du? Na ich gehe jetzt mal von 1nem aus.
Mit diesem einen Char hast du doch bestimmt so einiges erlebt in WOW. Spassiges, unschönes und vll. auch trauriges. Das waren ncoh Zeiten oder... Die schönen Inis, das erste selbstverdiente Gold. Der erste Mount. Man das war als wäre man nochmal 8 Jahre alt und kommt Weihnachten zum Tannebaum und packt Geschenke aus.

Nun stell dir vor, du drehst jetzt die Zeit mal zurück. Du bsit wieder 8 Jahre alt. Aber eines ist anders. Du hast nciht mehr diese Kindliche Unschuld und du weisst was in den Geschenken drin ist..und in dehnen vom nächsten Jahr und in dehnen....

Ich denke du verstehst was ich meine oder?


----------



## klobaum (29. Juli 2008)

Kiluan schrieb:


> Also ist das ein Fake oder der TE ein Idiot....


Denke eher das 2. 



Muz schrieb:


> klobaum du bist sowas von hohl , ich finde sowas gut ! und nur weil du kacknoob noch leider nicht der in lage wars das dein acc sinnlos gesperrt wurde kapiers du es einfach nicht !!! also einfach die fresse halten und daumendrücken !



Junge überleg mal, das ist ein COMPUTERSPIEL und wenn da was weg ist verklage ich keine Firma, das is sowas von sinnlos. Dann soll der TE sich damit abfinden und mal wieder ins Leben zurück finden. Soll ich jetzt Blizzard auf Repkosten verklagen, nur weil ich irgendwo durch einen verbugten Mob gestorben bin.


----------



## wowaddict (29. Juli 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Sag mal Arithos, wieviele Chars hast du? Na ich gehe jetzt mal von 1nem aus.
> Mit diesem einen Char hast du doch bestimmt so einiges erlebt in WOW. Spassiges, unschönes und vll. auch trauriges. Das waren ncoh Zeiten oder... Die schönen Inis, das erste selbstverdiente Gold. Der erste Mount. Man das war als wäre man nochmal 8 Jahre alt und kommt Weihnachten zum Tannebaum und packt Geschenke aus.
> 
> Nun stell dir vor, du drehst jetzt die Zeit mal zurück. Du bsit wieder 8 Jahre alt. Aber eines ist anders. Du hast nciht mehr diese Kindliche Unschuld und du weisst was in den Geschenken drin ist..und in dehnen vom nächsten Jahr und in dehnen....
> ...




made my day..

die kindheit mit ingame wow life zu vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Acrow (29. Juli 2008)

Arithos schrieb:


> 1. WoW ist ab 12, wenn dein 9 Jähriger Sohn einen Account hast verstößt du gegen die Regeln und verursachst Magengeschwüre bei älteren Spielern (es sei denn er spielt niemals in einer Gruppe)



1.) Wurde das schon besprochen, der Unterschied zwischen FSK und USK.
2.) Sind manche 9-Jährige sozialer als 20-jährige. Bsp: Als ich 12 war, und mal WoW angetestet hab, hab ich nie verstanden, warum die Leute mir das Erzvorkommen weggenommen haben, obwohl ich mir ja die Arbeit mit den 2 Mobs gemacht hab ... Weil ich's asozial fand hab ichs auch nicht gemacht. Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich einige Spieler, die noch nicht so früh eingestiegen sind, und obwohl sie ja die besseren Spieler sind (weil Alter > Equip > nix > Skill ! Da stimmst du mir doch zu, so wie ich das aus deinem Post herauslese? ) haben das von Anfang an gemacht.



> Mein Vorschlag: Wenn du schon rechtlich so korrekt bist nimm deinem Sohn den Account weg und beanspruche ihn für dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Und die Zeit, die sie etwas anderes hätte machen können bezahlst du? (Arbeiten ... ) Sowie die Abokosten?


----------



## Theodaan (29. Juli 2008)

wowaddict schrieb:


> made my day..
> 
> die kindheit mit ingame wow life zu vergleichen
> 
> ...




Es ist ein Vergleich. Vergleiche dienen dazu, etwas zu veranschaulichen. Sie haben nicht den Zweck etwas gleich zu stellen! Vergleiche geben lediglich eine Möglichkeit Unterschiede zu finden, parallelen zu ziehen oder etwas deutlich zu machen.


----------



## wowaddict (29. Juli 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Es ist ein Vergleich. Vergleiche dienen dazu, etwas zu veranschaulichen. Sie haben nicht den Zweck etwas gleich zu stellen! Vergleiche geben lediglich eine Möglichkeit Unterschiede zu finden, parallelen zu ziehen oder etwas deutlich zu machen.



Ja ich kann da aber keinerlei parallelen erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desweiteren habe ich auch nicht durscheinen lassen warum ich so denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..until now 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (29. Juli 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen weiter so werter TE ich bin zuversichtlich, dass du Blizz da ins Boxhorn jagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einer hat ja schon die Erklärung von nem anderen Anwalt gepostet, warum die AGB's ungültig sind, das hat Blizzard davon, wenn sie ihre amerikanischen AGB's nur ins deutsche übersetzen und nicht an das deutsche Rechtssystem anpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wünsch dir TE auf jedenfall viel Glück und wünsch mir auch wie viele andere, auf dem laufenden  gehalten zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (29. Juli 2008)

Ich finde das der Schritt mit dem Anwalt korrekt ist, denn

a) geht bei bestehendem ban die bereits investierte (und auch bezahlte!) spielzeit flöten
b) geht es ums Prinzip. Man darf sich ja wohl als Kunde zur Wehr setzen dürfen.

Manchen hier scheint das ja total egal zu sein, wenn sie wieder von vorne anfangen müssten, würde ich gerne mal das Gesicht sehen.


----------



## Theodaan (29. Juli 2008)

wowaddict schrieb:


> Ja ich kann da aber keinerlei parallelen erkennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nun jeder hat halt seine eigene Auffassung von einem Spiel, der investierten Zeit etc. Es wäre auch sehr schade, wäre es nciht so. ( Gepriesen sei die individuallidingsbumstät^^ )

Ich sehe schon, du nimmst das ganze etwas lockerer, ist dir auch nicht zu verübeln, aber dein Post kam, sagen wir ein wenig " Du Idiot, sowas zu vergleichen ist hirnrissig" rüber. Da reagiere ich etwas allergisch drauf. Schließlich möchte jeder das man seine Ansicht zumindest respektiert. Und genau das möchte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (29. Juli 2008)

Hab ich schon 2xmal gemacht Obi ich zieh da aber kein ellenlanges Gesicht weil ich mir sehr gut eine neue, virtuelle Existenz aufbauen kann und ich net obersüchtig bin wie manche "Get a Life"-Poster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde WoW klasse und spiel es gerne und viel aber süchtig bin ich net sonst würd ich ja den lieben langen Tag zittern, wenn ich mal fernsehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (29. Juli 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Hab ich schon 2xmal gemacht Obi ich zieh da aber kein ellenlanges Gesicht weil ich mir sehr gut eine neue, virtuelle Existenz aufbauen kann und ich net obersüchtig bin wie manche "Get a Life"-Poster
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Vielleicht machts dir ja Spaß, aber mein Geld is futsch (nicht das WoW g!)


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> Denke eher das 2.
> 
> 
> 
> Junge überleg mal, das ist ein COMPUTERSPIEL und wenn da was weg ist verklage ich keine Firma, das is sowas von sinnlos. Dann soll der TE sich damit abfinden und mal wieder ins Leben zurück finden. Soll ich jetzt Blizzard auf Repkosten verklagen, nur weil ich irgendwo durch einen verbugten Mob gestorben bin.


ähm kiddie inc? scheint wohl so.. *seufz*

Also: Du ahst recht , es IST ein Cmputerspiel - aber immerhin eins ,  für das man Monatlich zahlt , schonmal ein Grund sich aufzuregen , das der acc auf einmal gebanned ist.

Dein vergleich mit den repkosten ist totaler bullshit , weil diese kannst du mit deinem imba r0xxor schurken ingame wieder wettmachen. Berbuggde mobs sind übrigens GM sache , nicht die der rechtsabteilung von blizz - solltes mal deinen Informationstand aufrischen.

Also , mal n beispiel für dumme : Du spielst mit gamercard , lädst dein konto auf ,  zahlst 27 für 2 monate, was für manche schon recht viel ist : nach dem 2ten tag wird dein acc geabnned , und du hast kP wieso. Willst du mir also sagen , das du keinen Stress bei blizz machen würdest? immerhin haben sie ja kanppe 27€ von dir geklaut , sollte der Account weiterhin gebanned bleiben. 

manchen leuten muss man echt noch die Simple nachdenk -> dann posten regel klaarmachen -_-

Und zu deine PS: Das lasse ich mal , abgesehen hiervon , unkommentiert , kannst froh sein das der mauszeiger nicht über den report button gerutscht ist...


----------



## Theodaan (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Und zu deine PS: Das lasse ich mal , abgesehen hiervon , unkommentiert , kannst froh sein das der mauszeiger nicht über den report button gerutscht ist...




nicht?   bei mir schon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dimmadome (29. Juli 2008)

wie ihr alle vom thema abkommt  is schon traurig...aber meinungen sind wie ar***löcher: jeder hat eins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so wie ich das verstehe gehts ned ums geld oder sonst irgendwelche materialistischen nonsense sondern ums prinzip und da hat der TE einfach recht...egal was ihr sagt...man sollte so nicht mit menschen umgehen!!! egal worum es geht, aber dass haben die menschen scheinbar nach tausenden von jahren immer noch nicht kapiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(( stimmt mich echt traurig so viel mist/flame zu lesen!

zum TE: ich finde das sehr mutig und es sollte respektiert werden, dass es noch menschen gibt die aufstehen wenn ihnen was nicht passt!ohne die wären wir nicht da wo wir heute sind! klingt abgedroschen ist aber leider so...

will auf jeden fall wissen wies aus geht! und drück dir die daumen


P.S. leider ist ein "kampf" gegen einen konzern wie activision-blizzard, ein kampf gegen windmühlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jedoch glaub ich auch dieser muss geführt werden...die menschheit braucht mehr verrückte,...schaut euch an wo uns die normalen hingebracht haben!!!!


----------



## Daretina (29. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann dich gut verstehen, nur leider hat deine aktion bis auf das du gesagt bekommst warum der acc gesperrt ist keinen erfolg.
Was sich mit der Art der " Bestrafung" erklären lässt.

Ich habe selbst bei einem Browser online spiel im Support gearbeitet und kenne die andere seite der aktion ^^ 
Wenn auf verstöße getestet wird wird immer der Account gesehen und nicht der spieler. Die Accs sind eigentum von Blizzard und theoretisch können sie damit machen was sie möchten. Du zahlst nur miete für diesen. 
Wenn also auf einem Acc was festgestellt wird wird dieser gesperrt. dies richtet sich aber gegen den Account nicht gegen den Spieler. (Wenn es anders wäre, wäre der Acc deines sohnes auch gesperrt ) 
Es ist in dem Fall egal ob du etwas gemacht hast oder wer der sich in den Account gehackt hat. Einzige chance ist nachsicht, rechte hast du leider keine :/ 

Ich weiß von früher das es immer wieder unschuldige erwischt. Wir hatten einen Chat support, habe diereckt mit den betroffenen geredet ^^ macht die sache schwerer. Leider muss man Hart bleiben :/ beim Auge zu drücken kommen immer die, die wirklich was getan haben.... 

Hut ab für deine bemühungen. Ich wünsche dir das sie vieleicht ein auge zudrücken, den unschuldig getroffen zu werden ist hart. 

gruß


----------



## Mitzy (29. Juli 2008)

Flathoof schrieb:


> OMG Anwalt eingeschaltet....
> Get A Life



Alle beklagen sich, die Eltern machen nichts mit Ihren Kindern. Nun versucht hier jmd. was mit seinem Sohn zu machen und es kommt so ein schöner Satz- Interessant.


Ich kann verstehen, dass du so reagierst. Ich würde das warscheinlich auch tun.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie Blizzard reagiert *g*


----------



## Finsterniss (29. Juli 2008)

Lustiger Umstand. (Nicht falsch verstehen) Denn wenn es so ist wie du sagst, ist das Recht auf deiner Seite. Ob du deinen Acc auf einem anderem Rechner benutzt hast, ist über die IP klärbar. (Die muss sowohl von Blizz als auch von deinem Provider geloggt werden. Glaube nen halbes Jahr).

Bei der Anschuldigung von Nutzung Programmen von dritten, müssen diese Programme benannt werden. Da kann die Firma 10 mal Blizzard heissen. Ich kann deinen Unmut gut nachvollziehen, da ich mal in ähnlicher Lage war. Jedoch hatte ich einen recht netten Mitarbeiter von Blizz an der Strippe und habe in kürzester Zeit alles mit Ihm abgeklärt und den ACC wieder.

Halt uns auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Django01 (29. Juli 2008)

Ich persönlich finde diesen Schritt mehr als Mutig.
RESPEKT!

Ich würde das nicht versuchen da mich die Kosten auffressen würden. 
Da ich eine andere Alternative habe.
Aber man muss auch zugeben das dieses Onlinespiel nun mal sehr vielseitig und abwechslungsreich sein kann.
Daher auch der große Suchtfaktor.
Was noch dazu kommt das die meisten "User" sich nur einloggen wegen Ihrem IG aufgebautem Bekanntenkreis.
Und der is ihr nunmal auch flöten gegangen, oder wer kennt seine FL auswendig?
Gut bei 5-10 Freunden auf der FL isses kein ding. Aber bei mehr...

Ich kann dir nur nochmal den Tipp geben dich an die Medien zu wenden. Denn die sind die einzigen die einen direkten Draht zu den Firmen haben.
Es war schon immer so und wird auch so bleiben, dass sich keine Firma der Welt schlechte Presse gefallen lässt.
Sei es das sie nachgeben oder sei es das sie eine Gegendarstellung machen.

Das Problem was ich von Blizzards Seite aus sehe ist erstmal die Beweispflicht.
Bis jetzt wurde in noch keinem bestätigten Fall der Beweis erbracht das der User dies überhaupt verwendet hat.
Unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen wurde.

Die nächste Frage, über die man sich mal Gedanken machen sollte:
Ist es überhaupt legal das Blizzard meinen Computer "Ausspioniert"?
Danach sollte dann kommen:
Was übermittelt WARDEN eigentlich noch an Blizz?

Fakt ist nunmal auf diesen Fall bezogen das es Blizzard noch nicht mal dulden würde einen Netzwerkscanner laufen zu lassen um zu kontrollieren was noch so alles Daten versendet
wird während WoW läuft. Da läuft man auch Gefahr das sein Acc gebannt wird.

So um aber wieder zum Thema zu kommen.

Wende dich an die MEDIEN!
PCGames bzw. Buffed.de können dir bestimmt weiterhelfen und haben auch eine Rechtsabteilung die vom Fachwissen her genauso gut ausgestattet ist wie die von Blizz.

Wär auch schlimm wenn ein Anwalt mehr Gesetze kennt als es überhaupt gibt.
Den würd ich schonmal nicht nehmen.

An die die es nicht sein lassen können negativ zu schreiben, obwohl das nunmal auch dazugehört.
Lasst es einfach. Wenn man schon nichts Positives sagen kann, dann sagt lieber gar nichts!

Bitte liebe Ela halte uns weiter auf dem Laufenden. Ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt.
Und da sich auch ein Forumspost eine große Community einhandeln kann und das Weltweit, ist auch schon bewiesen worden.
Je mehr Leute schreiben umso besser.
Und je mehr davon wissen umso mehr negative Mundpropaganda gibt es für Blizz.

Alleine schon weil Sie sich solch einer Problematik nicht stellen wünsche ich dir schon vieeeeeel Erfolg!

Gruß Django


P.S. Flasche leer! Ich habe Fertisch!


----------



## Traka (29. Juli 2008)

Leute die sich über die Tausende von Euros für den Anwalt beschweren, haben offenbar noch nichts von einer Rechtschutzversicherung gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ja - eine Rechtschutzversicherung kann diesen Fall abdecken, da es sich im Prinzip um Vertragsrecht handelt.


----------



## Bears (29. Juli 2008)

@ TE

ich kann die Reaktionen verschiedener Poster hier verstehen, wenn Sie Dir die Story nicht so abkaufen wollen. Es wird hier so viel Unwahres geschrieben, das es manchmal schwerfällt alles für wahr zu nehmen. Daher wundere Dich nicht.
Dein Problem, sollte es stimmen, ist natürlich ärgerlich. Ich gehe mal davon aus das Du keinen Erfolg haben wirst, da die Beweiserbringung bei Dir liegt. Ob sich der Aufwand lohnt? Erstelle Dir einen neuen Account, auch wenn Du halt von neuem anfangen musst.
Und ich würde das Alter von deinem Sohn nicht gross publizieren. Sollte es wirklich sein Account sein bekommst Du schon wieder Probleme (Alter).

Trotzdem viel Glück weiterhin.


----------



## Klondike (29. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Leute die sich über die Tausende von Euros für den Anwalt beschweren, haben offenbar noch nichts von einer Rechtschutzversicherung gehört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




mein gott leute tut das not?

eine rechtsschutzversicherung wird die kostenübernahme verweigern...jetzt kommst du: blabla aber... 

nix aber - eine rechtsschutzversicherung übernimmt kosten nur, wenn eine erfolgsaussicht besteht - aus die maus



und zum TE nette story mehr nicht, du bist kein märtyrer...ich vertraue blizz mehr, als dir - warum? weil blizzard nix davon hat leute grundlos zu verärgern und wenn die herren blizz mist bauen(warum sollte dies nicht vorkommen), dann gestehen sie es auch kleinlaut ein, meist zwar in ein paar hohlen floskeln verpackt aber am ende scheint wieder der sonne, war das ein oder andere mal in dem von dir zitierten forum zu lesen


----------



## Traka (29. Juli 2008)

Klondike schrieb:


> nix aber - eine rechtsschutzversicherung übernimmt kosten nur, wenn *eine erfolgsaussicht besteht *- aus die maus


Tut sie das deiner Ansicht nicht? Also für mich als Rechtsschutzlaie sieht die Sache klar aus. Wenn Blizz sagt dieses Programm soll am 18. Mai genutz worden sein, aber sie kann belegen, dass sie am 18. Mai kein Internet hatte, dürfte es schwer für Blizzard werden zu belgen wie sie dieses Programm genutzt haben soll.


----------



## Tikume (29. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Tut sie das deiner Ansicht nicht? Also für mich als Rechtsschutzlaie sieht die Sache klar aus. Wenn Blizz sagt dieses Programm soll am 18. Mai genutz worden sein, aber sie kann belegen, dass sie am 18. Mai kein Internet hatte, dürfte es schwer für Blizzard werden zu belgen wie sie dieses Programm genutzt haben soll.



Naja, wenn sie belegen können dass der Account zu dem Zeitpunkt eingeloggt war - was dann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und für die Sicherheit der Accountdaten ist halt jeder selbst verantwortlich.


----------



## Klondike (29. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Tut sie das deiner Ansicht nicht? Also für mich als Rechtsschutzlaie sieht die Sache klar aus. Wenn Blizz sagt dieses Programm soll am 18. Mai genutz worden sein, aber sie kann belegen, dass sie am 18. Mai kein Internet hatte, dürfte es schwer für Blizzard werden zu belgen wie sie dieses Programm genutzt haben soll.



account =| accountbesitzer
böser cheater = account (nie der account besitzer)
lese doch einfach mal mr. blizz, der sagt macht ein account was böses, ist der account weg, der besitzer wird nicht gesperrt, er kann einen neuen acc erstellen
warum? nun weil niemand feststellen kann wer am pc sitzt, wer eingeloggt ist...
der/die te(in) hatte nun kein i-net, na dann war er/sie es also nicht selbst (oder aber nicht von zu hause aus), aber für mr. blizz auch egal weil der account an diesem tag was böses gemacht hat, weil ein i-net café genutzt wurde, weil man bei freunden war, weil söhnchen die acc daten an seine wow spielende freunde gegeben hat, damit die mal was für ihn machen, weil weil weil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


_ist kein vorwurf, man sollte nicht naiv sein, für micht zählt hier die kalte politik einer firma im wettbewerb, sie hat keinen vorteil mutter und sohn, mal einfach so das hobby wegzunehmen _


----------



## quilosa (29. Juli 2008)

Squidwârd schrieb:


> Wie immer alle über AGBs heulen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




aber auch in so grauer vorzeit lautete der abgekürzte plural von Allgemeine Geschäftsbedingungen nicht ABG's ...


@topic:  schwierig dass blizzard sich der diskussion unter hinweis auf seine AGB einfach entzieht, wie vielfach in solchen fällen erlebt. und schade, dass sie nicht flexibler reagieren nachdem seit langem bekannt ist wie schnell so ein account gehackt und missbraucht wird. würde den tipp einiger beherzigen und eine spielezeitschrift darauf ansetzen, ist eventuell wirklich eine möglichkeit.

@flamer: völlig egal welchen materiellen wert eine sache hat oder wieviel "herzblut" darin steckt; es bringt betroffene einfach auf, dass sich eine partei auf ihren wackligen agb ausruht und damit die andere ins leere laufen lassen kann.


----------



## maddrax (29. Juli 2008)

Ela_77 schrieb:


> Ja, ich ging davon aus, dass der von Blizzard ausgesprochene "Bann" mit dem Hack zu tun hatte. Deshalb ging ich davon aus, dass es damit zu tun hatte und erklärte dies auch meinem Anwalt. Wie sich (erst) nach dem 3. Schreiben herausstellte, hatten diese beiden Vorfälle aber nichts miteinander zu tun, da Blizzard sagte, dass die vermeindliche Nutzung am 18. Mai war. (Der Hack ereignete sich mitte April).
> 
> Ich bin leider kein Mensch, der (wenn er WoW nicht zuhause spielen kann) einfach woanders hingeht (oder das auch könnte!) ^^
> Aber ja, der Umstand des 18. wurde ja nicht mal in Betracht gezogen, bzw. überhaupt weiter kommentiert.. Es hat einfach nicht interessiert....




Wie schon paar Mal gesagt, bist du dir wirklich absolut sicher das dein Sohn die Acc Daten nicht weiter gegeben hat (eigentlich sollte er sie gar nicht kennen und gemeinsam dürft ihr den Acc auch nicht nutzen)? Denk dran, Kinder lügen gerne Mal - besonders die eigenen Eltern an um einer Strafe zu entgehen.

Vielleicht hat ja an diesen Tag ein Freund von deinem Sohn sich eingeloggt und solche Programme drauf gehabt, tja und schon hat Blizz absolut berechtigt gehandelt.
Ich habe schon sehr viele solcher Sachen bei anderen erlebt und zum Schluss hat es sich dann doch immer heraus gestellt, dass Blizz richtig gehandelt hat. Würde an deiner Stelle die Sache mit dem Anwalt sein lassen - bin kein Experte aber eine Rechtsschutzversicherung zahlt doch glaube nur, wenn eine Aussicht auf Erfolg vorhanden ist aber hier sehe ich schwarz für dich.


----------



## Max76 (29. Juli 2008)

Das ist ein super Thema um zu sehen das viele Leute in diesem Forum rumhängen die mit Halbwissen und Halbweissheiten nur so um sich schmeißen und dann auch noch glauben was echt wichtiges gesagt zu haben.
Die Frau hatt hier nach ein wenig Unterstüzung und Hilfsbereitschaft gesucht und was hast sie gefunden.?! Dumme Kommentare und Beleidignugen, so nach der Art das sie eine schlechte Mutter ist weil ihr Sohn 9 Jahre ist und n bissel wow zockt. Ja nee is klar. So Aussagen wie, "schau mal auf den grünen Sticker"..."Spielt dein Sohn n Tank"..."FSK"....ich wette das sind genau die Leute die sich sonst einen Dreck darum kümmern was die FSK sagt oder was auf irgendeiner Verpackung steht. Hier sehen sie aber Chance sich als Moralapostel aufzuspielen und zu erzählen wie Gesetzestreu sie doch sind!!...
BlaBla...
Der Jung ist 9 und seine Mutter spielt mit ihm zusammen, super!!!, wieviele von euch haben Eltern die keine Ahnung haben was ihr zockt!!!...es ist echt egal wie man es macht, es sind immer die selben Deppen die was zu meckern haben. Ihr würdet auch das Paradies schlecht reden wenn ihr Chance dazu bekommt. 
Manche verurteilen sogar vom Fleck und erzählen was vonwegen, die wird schon was gemacht haben, Blizzard sperrt keine AC einfaxch so. Ja nee is klar, kein Plan von dem Vorgang aber gleich mal schuldig sprechen. *kurzbrechengeh* Sind wahrscheinlich die selben die sofort rumwhinen wenn die Server mal down sind oder der GM ihnen nicht weiterhilft und dann auf Billzard schimpfen.
An alle Fuzzis die schreiben "Get a life"....sucht euch mal selber n Leben anstatt anderen vor zu schreiben was sie zu tun haben, oder geht doch zur Gedankenpolizei oder schaut euch irgendwelche Ordungsamt Serien auf einem der Privaten an, da könnt ihr dan den ganzen Tag alles richtig machen und euch auf die Schulter klopfen.

//
Hoffe das Du dein AC wiederbekommst und Billzard ein einsehen hat. Schön das es noch Leute gibt die sich mit ihren Kindern vor den PC setzen, ,anstatt ihn als Babysitter zu missbrauchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
p.s an alle die nicht zu denen gehören die ich oben angespro0chen habe, ihr wisst schon das ihr nicht gemeint wart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord AdZ (29. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Schonmal geguckt, was dieser grüne Aufkleber überhaupt bedeutet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da hat mal wieder jmd 0 ahnung... oO

fsk ist nich dasselbe wie usk

ausserdem ist es doch eh wayne^^

@ te: wieviel hat dich dein anwalt bisjetzt gekostet? ich würd jetzt einfach mal behaupten dass er teurer als ein neuer acc war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> @ te: wieviel hat dich dein anwalt bisjetzt gekostet? ich würd jetzt einfach mal behaupten dass er teurer als ein neuer acc war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das vielleicht , aber den Spass ,  den man mit seinem ersten Char gesammelt hat , ist imho unbezahlbar. 

Jetzt dann nen neuen Char anzufangen ist einfach nicht das selbe...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (29. Juli 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> da hat mal wieder jmd 0 ahnung... oO
> 
> fsk ist nich dasselbe wie usk
> 
> ...




Wenn se recht bekommen bezahlt blizz die gerichtskosten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max76 (29. Juli 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> da hat mal wieder jmd 0 ahnung... oO
> 
> fsk ist nich dasselbe wie usk
> 
> ...




Der Frau geht es nicht um die Kosten!...wenn du dir die Mühe machen würdest mal alles was sie geschrieben hat zu lesen wüsstes du das.
Schon mal was Rechtschutzversicherung gehört, das hier nennt man Vertragsrecht und wird deshalb von fast jeder Versichrung bezahlt.  Und selbst im unwahrscheinlichen Fall das es nicht bezahlt wird, was kümmert dich die Kohle anderer Leute?...und was sie damit machen?!...genau..nix

Um dich zu Zitieren:"da hat mal wieder jmd 0 ahnung... oO"


----------



## Astiria (29. Juli 2008)

Wie albern ist das?! Nen Anwalt einschalten, weils um das Prinzip geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Wenn man mal die Kosten des Anwalts und denn Schaden, der dir duch das Account bannen entstanden ist, gegenüberstellt...
Manche Leute haben auch Geld und Nerven aus Stahl um sich an unwichtigen Sachen im Leben hochzuziehen.

Ich vergleich das so in etwa, mit einer Person, der seinen Nachbar verklagt, weil im die Größe seines Dachfensters nicht passt.

Na ja so long, Astiria


----------



## Traka (29. Juli 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> da hat mal wieder jmd 0 ahnung... oO
> 
> fsk ist nich dasselbe wie usk
> 
> ...


Über meinen Irrglauben, dass WoW von der "FSK" geprüft wurde, hat mich  BimmBamm schon aufgeklärt. Aber tippe mal, dass du soweit garnicht mehr gelesen hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem isses in dem Fall wumpe, wer es geprüft hat, denn (BimmBamm hat das schön zitiert) auch die "USK" sagt das es letztendlich immernoch Aufgabe der Eltern ist abzuwägen was die Kinder sehen dürfen und was nicht..

Und die Sache mit der Rechtschutzversicherung bzw. des Vertragsrechts hat Max76 dir ja nochmal deutlich gemacht welche "Kosten" da auf einen zukommen. Denn bis auf (das ist je nach Versicherung natürlich total unterschiedlich  - aber ich gehe mal von einem eher "schlechteren" Fall aus) 200€ Selbstbeteiligung hat die Frau nicht viel zu fürchten.

Wenn man in einen Account ca. 2 Jahre Geld und Zeit investiert hat (evtl. ja sogar mehr), wirst du schnell errechnen können, ob der Kosten- oder der Nutzenfaktor überwiegt.


----------



## Traka (29. Juli 2008)

Astiria schrieb:


> Wie albern ist das?! Nen Anwalt einschalten, weils um das Prinzip geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stichwort: Rechtsschutzversicherung -> Vertragsrecht. Wurde hier schon mehrfach erwähnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ForTehWin (29. Juli 2008)

OMFG
Mit 9 Jahren hat man nichts in WoW verloren!!
Auch wenn die Eltern "dabei" sind was ich aber ned glaube...-.-

Geh mit dem kleinen aufm Spielplatz oder so...

Kranke Welt ...

Und wegen nem Acc-Bann den Anwalt einzuschalten...LoL!!

Naja gl unso


----------



## Crosis (29. Juli 2008)

Ela_77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> soeben postet ich im offiziellen WoW Forum meine Geschichte...
> 
> ...


spielen du und dein sohn auf den gleichen pc? wenn ja dann müssten ja beide accounts bei blizzard auffällig sein (wenns nur 1account ist dann ist klar accountsharing^^)

und wenn ihr garkein internet in dem zeitraum hattet holt euch einen beleg von dem anbieter und schickt den mit wenn blizzard dann nicht reagiert dann hat man definitiv eine chance auf erfolg bei einem gerichtsverfahren


----------



## Traka (29. Juli 2008)

Diese Intoleranz der meisten hier ist wirklich erschreckend:

1) Was interessiert (Neudeutsch: wayned) euch das, was jemand mit seinem Geld macht? 

2) Was interessiert (Neudeutsch: wayned) euch das, wie eine Mutter in Kind erzieht und *wann* sie ihrem Kind den Computer näher bringt (btw.: den Umstand, dass ich schon mit ca. 10 Jahren an den PC "gebracht" wurde, verdanke ich nun meinen Job). Denn das Kinder heute schon in der Grundschule mit PC's arbeiten müssen/dürfen sollte zeigen, wie wichtig Computer in der Gesellschaft sind. Wo kann man bitte heute noch Arbeit finden ohne jegliche PC-Kenntnisse? Selbst bei uns in der Firma müssen die Leute in der Fertigung PC-Kenntnisse haben, weil alles Computergestützt funktioniert. 

Wenn also eine Mutter ihrem Sohn den Computer auf spielerische Art interessant macht, ist das in meinen Augen nur vorausschauend!

3) Ist es eher positiv zu sehen, dass eine Mutter *zusammen* mit seinem Kind etwas unternimmt. Gibt mit Sicherheit einige die ihre Kinder einfach vor die Glotze/Konsole/PC setzen damit sie Ruhe haben.

4) Ist es jedem sein eigenes Recht, selbiges auch durchzusetzen. Sei es das der Nachbar seinen Knallerbsenstrauch zu nahe am Maschendrahtzaun geplanzt hat oder das eine Firma einen unberechtigt die Nutzung seines mit Geld und Mühe erarbeiteten virtuellen Pixeln verwehrt. 

5) Sollten Leute mit "get a RL" ganz vorsichtig sein....schätze mal, dass diejenigen noch kein Kind zustande gebracht haben...

6) Wie eingenommen kann man eigentlich sein, zu meinen man kann anderen Leuten vorschreiben, was sie in Ihrem Leben zu tun und zu lassen haben?! Mir isses absolut scheiss egal, was mein Nachbar den ganzen Tag treibt, solange ich und andere Mitmenschen davon nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. 
Und mal Butter bei de Fische...die Zocker sind doch wohl eines der friedlichsten "Gemeinschaften". Seht mich hier nicht als "Pray 4 play"...aber ich kenne keine ähnliche Großveranstaltung wie "Mega-LAN's", die trotz der Masse an Leuten durchweg friedlich abläuft. 
Mir ist es zumindest noch nie zu Ohren gekommen, dass es auf einer LAN mal zu gewalttätigen Ausschreitungen gekommen ist. Damit ist natürlich nicht sowas gemeint, dass sich mal zwei gebeult haben....


----------



## TiiKey (29. Juli 2008)

ForTehWin schrieb:


> OMFG
> Mit 9 Jahren hat man nichts in WoW verloren!!
> Auch wenn die Eltern "dabei" sind was ich aber ned glaube...-.-
> 
> ...



vielen dank das du uns mit so geistreichen und zum thema passenden kommentaren beglückst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und den Post von wegn "Get A Life" find ich auch ganz stark...

warum finden das einige überzogen wenn man auf sein Recht besteht zu klagen und sei es "nur" wegen einem Spiel ?!

Hier gehts ums Prinzip, es wird etwas behauptet was so nicht stimmen kann! (da der provider das belegen kann das sie nicht on war)

so und warum dann nich rechtlich vorgehn ?! ich mein in der heutigen zeit darf man sich nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lexaone (29. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Die grünen Sticker interessieren keine Sau. Wenn dir die Eltern ein Produkt kaufen dass ab 18 ist und du bist 9 ist das völlig wuppe solang sie beim Kauf dabei sind. Indizierte Produkte sind da aber was anderes glaube ich.




Ne ist genauso...wenn ICH meinem Kind erlaube ein Indiziertes Spiel zu spielen dann ist das ok, tut das aber die Oma des Kindes macht sie sich strafbar, da sie nicht die erziehungsberechtigte ist. Ganz einfach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindestens war das so vor einigen Jahren, könnte aber sein das mit dem JuschG 2003 da was geändert wurde.


lexa


----------



## lexaone (29. Juli 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Über meinen Irrglauben, dass WoW von der "FSK" geprüft wurde, hat mich  BimmBamm schon aufgeklärt. Aber tippe mal, dass du soweit garnicht mehr gelesen hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*vorn kopp hau* man bin ich doof...auch ich hab natürlich FSK geschrieben und hab mich dann auch in meinem Post darauf bezogen und meinte eigentlich USK...selbiges gilt aber auch für die USK denn es heißt "Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle"...und ihr seht auch da steckt das wort SELBSTKONTROLLE drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lexaone (29. Juli 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Es ist ein Vergleich. Vergleiche dienen dazu, etwas zu veranschaulichen. Sie haben nicht den Zweck etwas gleich zu stellen! Vergleiche geben lediglich eine Möglichkeit Unterschiede zu finden, parallelen zu ziehen oder etwas deutlich zu machen.



Sorry das ich schon wieder poste XD....aber den Satz fand ich klasse sowas regt mich auch JEDES MAL in JEDEM Forum auf..."mimimi das ist nicht das gleich und auch nicht dasselbe...mimimi"...ohhh das nervt...also danke Theodaan für deinen Post.


----------



## Schlamm (29. Juli 2008)

Maybe ist das die Erziehung der Zukumpft? Nicht gerade mit wow, aber man macht ja so gut wie nix mehr ohne computer, der Knabe der mit 9 schon am PC sitzt hat das in ein paar Jahren bestimmt richtig drauf, was in erster linie ja nur gut sein kann. Denn die Mum passt ja auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde die Tatsache dass die TE einen Anwalt eingeschaltet hat, ausgesprochen spannend! Der erste Fall von dem ich hier höre.
Insofern würde ich mich über laufenden News (gern auch per PM) sehr freuen!!

Allerdings ist das, was BimmBamm gesagt hat richtig. Das maximale was du rausholen kannst ist die Einhaltung des Vertrages zu erzwingen.
Wenn dieser regulär ausläuft, gibt es keine Möglichkeit, Blizz zum Abschluss eines neuen Vertrages zu nötigen, wenn die nicht wollen.

Ich finde solche Beitrage in diesem Forum immer wieder sehr hilfreich, weil es hier genug User gibt, die immer noch glauben, Blizzard wäre so eine Art knuddelige Fancommunity die aus Idealismus und Begeisterung Rollenspiele für Fans programmiert und nicht, wie es in Wirklichkeit ist, ein knallhartes kommerzielles Unternehmen.


----------



## julfu (29. Juli 2008)

nehmen wir mal an der TE wurde tatsächlich gehacked und die story mit kind+mama stimmt auch, dann kann ich mir bildlich vorstellen wie das abgelaufen sein könnte

liebe TE du solltest deine posts editieren, an gewissen Stellen, es ist wahrlich nicht schwer deinen Accountnamen zu erraten!
wenn Du vor deinem ban auch so sorglos gepostet hast, wo auch immer, und evtl nen paar leute mit dir chatten, Dir dann auch noch der Name von deinem Sohn, Mann, Mutter wasauchimmer über die Tastatur rutscht.... dann haste einiges zu dem hack beigetragen!


----------



## SLIM02 (29. Juli 2008)

Flathoof schrieb:


> OMG Anwalt eingeschaltet....
> Get A Life




O.o LOL der Spinnt ja wohl Einen Anwalt Ein zu schalten ^^ O.o


----------



## Patschi (29. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> O.o LOL der Spinnt ja wohl Einen Anwalt Ein zu schalten ^^ O.o


Dein erster Beitrag und gleich ein Flame?!

Entweder postet zum Thema  oder schickt euch ne PM in der ihr euch verbal vergewaltigen könnt...

Wieso ist es so, das in jedem Thread in dem man einmal reinschaut, mindestens 5 Leute sind, die entweder NICHTS zum Thema beitragen, sinnlos flamen oder sonst einen Scheiß schreiben? 

Man echt werdet alle mal etwas ERWACHSENER... und damit meine ich ganz sicher nich das ALTER sondern die geistige Reife...

BTT: Es geht Ihr nicht um den Accban, es geht ums Prinzip, wer das nicht verstehen kann/will muss es auch nicht und kann sich seine geistigen Kommentare weiss ich wo hinstecken...

Würde auch gerne mehr über diese Aktion und den Ausgang dieses Rechtsstreites erfahren.
Gerne auch per PM an mich...

Ich gehe allerdings auch von einem Acchack aus, da die TE ja sogar hier, fast eindeutig den ACC Namen offenbart.

Leider leben wir heutzutage in einer Welt, in der man was PW's Accounts, Banking etc angeht, sehr aufpassen muss...  1, 2 , 3 und schwupp sind die Daten wech...

Ob du am Ende Recht bekommst oder auch nicht, steht in den Sternen, denn wenn Blizz bezeugen kann, das JEMAND mit deinem  Account online war und eine Drittanbieter-Software verwendet hat, stehen die Chancen sehr gering, auch wenn du selbst bezeugen kannst, NICHT online gewesen sein zu können...

Jedenfalls viel Glück für den weiteren Verlauf...

//out


----------



## Bryon (29. Juli 2008)

Und du willst das bis zum bitteren Ende durchziehen? Du willst es auf einen Prozess ankommen lassen, weil du erzwingen willst, dass man dir den Grund der Sperre sagt? Mit dem Risiko auf den Prozess- und Anwaltskosten (das dürften am Ende einige zehntausend Euro sein) sitzen zu bleiben?

Na dann mal viel Glück.


----------



## Mitzy (29. Juli 2008)

ForTehWin schrieb:


> OMFG
> Mit 9 Jahren hat man nichts in WoW verloren!!
> Auch wenn die Eltern "dabei" sind was ich aber ned glaube...-.-
> 
> ...



Diese ganzen "Freigaben" haben was damit zu tun, dass die Leute denken, wenn man DAS Alter erreicht hat, DANN ist man geistig in der Lage die Sachen in diesem Spiel/ Video etc. zu verstehen... Wenn die TE glaubt, dass Ihr Sohn alt genug ist und wenn sie selber auch etwas aufpasst, dann sollte der junge das auch spielen können...

Ich denke, wir sollten diese geistige "Freigabe" auch hier durchführen- Leute mit deinem geistigen Alter haben keine Freigabe für´s Internet, fertig... Ach wäre das schön ruhig...


----------



## Ohrensammler (29. Juli 2008)

Bryon schrieb:


> Und du willst das bis zum bitteren Ende durchziehen? Du willst es auf einen Prozess ankommen lassen, weil du erzwingen willst, dass man dir den Grund der Sperre sagt? Mit dem Risiko auf den Prozess- und Anwaltskosten (das dürften am Ende einige zehntausend Euro sein) sitzen zu bleiben?
> 
> Na dann mal viel Glück.



Man könnte Blizzard zwingen, seinen Teil des Vertrages, zumindest für die Vertragsdauer, zu erfüllen (Bereitstellung eines Accounts)
Und die Anwaltskosten trägt, vermute ich mal, die Rechtsschutzversicherung, sonst wäre es tatsächlich ein riskantes Unterfangen.

Und es zeigt, dass es Leute gibt, die sich nicht einfach alles umkommentier gefallen lassen. Finde ich gut!


----------



## Mimmiteh (29. Juli 2008)

Es ist schon faszinierend, was ein WOW Acc und die Bannung des selbigen für einen Rattenschwanz nachsichziehen kann.

Zu den Kommentaren von den Leuten die sich Fragen "Für was werfe ich Blizzard eigentlich monatliche Geld in den Rachen"

Dafür das Ihr spielen könnt, dafür das da viele Leute sitzen und sich eure Probleme anhören, ihr müsst euch mal vorstellen was die GM an einem Durchschnittstag alles machen müsse, dafür das das Spiel ständig gewartet wird...und und und .... das Kostet Geld. 

Zu "mein Account wurde gehackt"

Bei meisten sogenannten Hacks sitzt das Problme 50 Zentimeter vor dem Bildschirm, "ui ein Nudepatch den lade ich mir gleich mal runter" gerade solche patche sind mit keyloggern versehen. Da muss ich schon sagen Respekt ihr Hacker Sex sells.....

Ansonsten kann ich nur empflehlen, das Sicherheitszertifikat der Seite zu lesen, BEVOR ihr irgendwo euer Passwort eingebt.

Ob es übertrieben ist einen Anwalt einzuschalten, liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 

Das Blizzards generierte emails rausschickt ist sicher nervig, aber bei der Menge an Kunden und somit auch an Anfragen normal. 

Sicher hab ich mich auich schon über eine Hotline oder ähnliches geärgert, aber meist lohnt es sich nicht, denn es kostet den Kunden viel mehr Nerven als den Provider.  


In diesem Sinne: Wenn es einem etwas wert ist am Ball bleiben, aber einmal mehr tief durchatmen.


----------



## ForTehWin (29. Juli 2008)

Typisch Deutschland...

für JEDEN Scheiss wird hier geklagt...

kein Wunder das so stupide Anwalts-Serien a la Barbara Salech und co. so boomen...

Die Deutschen haben ein zu stark ausgeprägtes Geltungsbedürfnis...

"Mein Acc wurde gebannt obwohl ich unschuldig bin"

Na und?!
Wenn Blizzard nach geschildertem Grund nicht einsehen möchte das man unschuldig ist...
Scheiss drauf!!

Sag: "Fuck you,Blizzard!" und "Good bye WoW!"
Such dir'n neues Game anstatt nen Gerichtsstreit anzufechten...
Hallo? Wie peinlich ist das denn bitte?

Stell dir mal vor die Medien berichten über diesen Shice

"WoW-süchtige Mutter klagt Spielefirma an" olololol

Du wirst zum Lacher der Nation...

*Edith*
Der Klügere gibt nach unso!!!1


----------



## Urengroll (29. Juli 2008)

Anstatt  Blizz zu verklagen lieber mal Danken. "Hey ihr habt mich von meiner WoW Sucht befreit..................!"^^

Immer positiv denken! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Toll das muss sie dann Anwaltskosten, Gerichtskosten usw. bezahlen bekommt aber eventuell, wenn es dan so weit gehen sollte eien Rückerstattung.
Verfahren wird engestellt. 
Rechtsschutz wird denke ich auch nicht alles zahlen.
Und da wir uns in Detschland befinden ist es ehh egal. Ich darf mir schließlich aussuchen, mit wem und mit wem ich keine Geschäfte mache.


----------



## lexaone (29. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Man könnte Blizzard zwingen, seinen Teil des Vertrages, zumindest für die Vertragsdauer, zu erfüllen (Bereitstellung eines Accounts)
> Und die Anwaltskosten trägt, vermute ich mal, die Rechtsschutzversicherung, sonst wäre es tatsächlich ein riskantes Unterfangen.
> 
> Und es zeigt, dass es Leute gibt, die sich nicht einfach alles umkommentier gefallen lassen. Finde ich gut!




Ich finds auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (29. Juli 2008)

Astiria schrieb:


> Wie albern ist das?! Nen Anwalt einschalten, weils um das Prinzip geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß der TE die Wahrheit erzählt (wie heißt es so schön: Im Zweifel _für_ den Angeklagten), dann haben wir es hier mit der Mutter eines 9jährigen Kindes zu tun, die der Auffassung ist, von Blizzard unfair behandelt worden zu sein.

Das Prinzip, um das es geht, könnte auch ein Prinzip der Kindererziehung sein: Statt dem Jungen zu sagen, so ginge es halt in der Welt zu, gegen die "Großen" könne man nichts machen, man müsse deren Entscheidungen akzeptieren und den Kopf in den Sand stecken, wird dem Sohn vorgelebt, daß - egal, wie klein die Aussichten auch sein mögen - es immer eine Möglichkeit gibt, sich zu wehren. 

Und das scheint mir eine sehr wichtige pädagogische Maßnahme zu sein, daß man den Kindern vorlebt, sich gegen Ungerechtigkeiten zu wehren, auch wenn man sich mit den "Großen" anlegen muß. Im besten Falle erzieht man so statt einem Duckmäuser einen engagierten Freidenker, der nicht alles schluckt, was ihm vorgesetzt wird.

Bimmbamm


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Juli 2008)

WoW @mimmiteh

Der erste nach mir der auch mal kapiert das man nich nur auf Blizzard rumhacken kann ich meine du bezahlst 26 &#8364; alle 2 Monate das is nichts also kommt nich mti dem "wozu schmeiß ich Blizzard Geld in den Rachen" Argument sie geben euch besseren Support als manch anderer betreiber eines Spiels.

Guckt euch doch mal Guild Wars oder Counterstrike an habt ihr dort ein Ingame live Support nein in GW kann man wenns hochkommt einen Spieler reporten das wars!
und Valve hat überhaupt keinen Support hat jemand deinen Steam Account gehackt wars das Passwort ändern dauert dort meist so zwischen 1-12 Monaten!(Eigene Erfahrung -_-)

Also...

Just my 2 Cent undso


Ps: Könntet ihr euch wieder auf den Sinn dieses Freds beschäftigen und nich mit der Erziehung danke!


----------



## Mimmiteh (29. Juli 2008)

TiiKey schrieb:


> Hier gehts ums Prinzip, es wird etwas behauptet was so nicht stimmen kann! (da der provider das belegen kann das sie nicht on war)
> 
> so und warum dann nich rechtlich vorgehn ?! ich mein in der heutigen zeit darf man sich nicht mehr alles gefallen lassen
> 
> ...



Nachdenken dann schreiben, der Provider kann zwar belegen, dass "ihr" Internet nicht aktiv war, aber das heißt nicht im Mindesten das sie sich nicht über einen anderen Provider, W-lan (es gibt immer noch leute die Ihres nicht schützen) oder bei einem Freund/ Nachbarn eingeloggt hat.  

Also kann es sehr wohl stimmen... ich will ihr das nicht unterstellen. Aber man muss schon die ganze Sache betrachten und nicht nur eine Facette.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (29. Juli 2008)

Also ich versthe dich alzu gut mir würde das auch nicht gefällen und ganz erhlich das ist echt nen witz was Blizz sich da leistet vorallem enn wie du sagst man ein solanger stamm kunde ist kann man das diskerter lössen und nicht mit ein parr standartsätzen.


----------



## BlizzLord (29. Juli 2008)

Ach und irgendeiner sagte vorhin "Im zweifel für den Angeklagten" dann würde Blizzard recht haben also geht deine Theorie nich ganz auf dar Blizzard angeklagt wurde nich die Accountinhaberen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ fredo 
Achja also dürfen leute die seit der Beta dabei sind jetzt schon hacken und werden dann nichmal gebannt weil sie Stammspieler sind sorry aber nachdenken dann posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (29. Juli 2008)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Guckt euch doch mal Guild Wars oder Counterstrike an habt ihr dort ein Ingame live Support nein in GW kann man wenns hochkommt einen Spieler reporten das wars!
> und Valve hat überhaupt keinen Support hat jemand deinen Steam Account gehackt wars das Passwort ändern dauert dort meist so zwischen 1-12 Monaten!(Eigene Erfahrung -_-)



Es war noch nie ein Argument, daß man etwas akzeptieren muß, nur weil andere noch schlimmer sind. 



> Ach und irgendeiner sagte vorhin "Im zweifel für den Angeklagten" dann würde Blizzard recht haben also geht deine Theorie nich ganz auf dar Blizzard angeklagt wurde nich die Accountinhaberen wink.gif



Kontextbezogenes Verständnis eines Textes ist nicht Deine Stärke, hm? Es ging darum, daß die Community dem TE unterstellt, ein Lügner zu sein; nicht um die mögliche Klage gegen Blizzard! Was die Erfolgsaussichten einer möglichen Klage angehen, so habe ich auch dazu bereits etwas geschrieben - aber dazu müßte man ja nachlesen und könnte nicht freudestrahlend seinen letzten "Geistesblitz" in die Tastatur hämmern, um sich ein ganz klein wenig lächerlich zu machen!

Bimmbamm


----------



## x0rt3xx (29. Juli 2008)

Sry für OT aber Fredo lern bitte, bitte die deutsche Rechtschreibung.

Danke


Mfg: Noa


----------



## Lokibu (29. Juli 2008)

Interessant das eine Menge Leute keine Ahnung haben, was es heißt viel Zeit in ein Hobby zu stecken. Und wenn ich höre, dass der TE seit der Beta spielt, dann kann ich das vollkommen verstehen. 

Aber wie bereits mehrfach gesagt wurde, würde ich alle möglichen Pressestellen über die Angelegenheit informieren, insbesondere im Zusammenhang, dass du bereits seit Anfang an dabei bist. Dass Du einen Anwalt einschaltest halte ich nicht für übertrieben, jedenfalls solange die Kosten nicht bei dir hängenbleiben. Aber wozu gibt es im Zivilrecht Rechtschutzversicherungen und Prozesskostenhilfe.

Ich wünsche mir für dich, dass du deinen Account wieder erhältst anstatt irgendwelches Geld.

Das dumme ist halt, dass WoW ein Hobbie ist, dass durch so einen Zwischenfall den Bach runtergeht und jahrelange "Arbeit, Unterhaltung, Werte, Erfolge" einfach so weg ist.


Was dein Kind angeht, naja manche meinen die müssten sich aufspielen, weil sie das USK nicht verstehen. Es kommt auf die geistige Reife der Kinder an. Selbstverständlich würde keiner von euch einem 9-jährigen ein USK 18 Spiel geben. Das liegt aber daran, dass 18er Spiele grundsätzlich sehr gewaltvoll sind im Gegensatz zu manchen USK 12 spielen. Manche meinen sie müssten sich vom Staat vorschreiben lassen, was sie in der Familie zu tun haben, dies versuchen die dann auch bei anderen Mitmenschen. Aber jeder sollte selber wissen was er tut.


----------



## Healguard (29. Juli 2008)

Ich drück dir ganz doll die Daumen, dass das Problem bald geklärt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich würde dir empfehlen, deinen Accountnamen ein wenig mehr mit **** zu versehen, sonst kann man ihn sofort ablesen.

PS: Ich mach auch bei jedem Passwort eine 77 am Ende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vesber (29. Juli 2008)

Flathoof schrieb:


> OMG Anwalt eingeschaltet....
> Get A Life


Wenn man nicht versteht warum es Menschen gibt die versuchen ihr Recht durchzusetzen oder zumindest wissen wollen wessen sie tatsächlich beschuldigt werden sollte man die Klappe halten! Get a life? Ja, bitte... wäre doch mal ein netter Ersatz anstatt geistigen Dünnpfiff in nem Forum zu posten!



Elahdriel09 schrieb:


> Also an deiner Stelle würde ich deinen Fall mal in einem Leserbrief der GameStar oder ähnlichen Blätter darbieten.


Spiegel, Stern etc... was meinste was das für die Presse ein gefundenes Fressen ist wenn sie sich auf verhasste Spielehersteller stürzen können. Egal mit welcher Thematik. Oder die Bild, die haben WoW und Orcs neulich noch als blutrünstig bezeichnet.

Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall das Du zumindest erfährst was Dir jetzt genau vorgeworfen wird. Da sollte es verdammt noch mal egal sein ob man jetzt 500 oder 10 Millionen Kunden hat. Und selbst wenn Du gemäss den AGB keine rechtliche Handhabe hast Deinen Account wieder zu bekommen hast Du trotzdem das Recht zu erfahren warum. Egal was in den AGB steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekramcruun (29. Juli 2008)

ich frage mich ob du zu viel zeit und zu viel geld hast wenn du wegen wow einen anwalt eischaltest.
ich meine das muss zwar jeder selber wissen aber ich finde das ziemlich übertrieben.
trotzdem eine interessante geschichte.


----------



## Lokibu (29. Juli 2008)

Was ich in diesem Forum nie verstehe.. 5 Posts steht, dass die Rechtsschutz das bezahlt. Trotzdem kommt immer noch ein Post dazwischen, dass jemand zuviel Geld hat, wenn er sowas macht. Das kapiere ich einfach nicht.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Juli 2008)

Tja , das ist entweder niedrigstufige Intelligenz , oder einfach mangelnde lesefähigkeit. 

Oder einfach das Nichtlesen der Vorposts , aber das hat Bimmbamm , Gott sei dank , auch schon angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Max76 (29. Juli 2008)

ForTehWin schrieb:


> Typisch Deutschland...
> 
> für JEDEN Scheiss wird hier geklagt...
> 
> ...




jo die Klügern geben nach, und nur noch die Dummen regieren die Welt!

Schön das du dir schon Schlagzeilen ausdenkst. Is wohl doch was dran an dem Spruch " Bild dir deine Meinung"
Nur mal n Beispiel: Wenn du jetzt gern einem Hobby nachgehst,...sagen wir du spielst gern Schlagzeug und das in der Schule. Jetzt wird dir das aber gestrichen weil dir jemand einen gaaanz gaaanz tollen Streich gespielt hat ( man könnte das auch anderes ausdrücken ) und dir den Schlüssel zu dem Raum klaut wo der ganze Krämpel drin steht. Er legt den Schlüssel zurück und natürlich ist der Laden jetzt leer. Na dann will ich aber mal sehen wie du das was du da eben geschrieben hast noch umsetzen willst!.. Ja scheiss drauf, was soll´s spiel ich halt woanders Schlagzeug und da ich ja der Klügere bin geb ich nach und mach nix. Schon mal davon gehört, für das was einem Spass macht auch was zu tun, als immer nur zu sagen was soll´s is ja nicht so wild. Is ja traurig wie schnell du Kleinbei gibst.
Klüger oder nicht, du bist der Verlierer wenn du das aufgibst was dir Spass macht, nur weil es dir jemand schwer macht.
Ausserdem ist es ja nicht so als ob sie sofort zum Anwalt gelatscht ist, aber da du ja nicht alles gelesen hast ( wie man schön aus deinem Text herrauslesen kann ) haste ja davon auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## wowaddict (29. Juli 2008)

Max76 schrieb:


> jo die Klügern geben nach, und nur noch die Dummen regieren die Welt!
> 
> Schön das du dir schon Schlagzeilen ausdenkst. Is wohl doch was dran an dem Spruch " Bild dir deine Meinung"
> Nur mal n Beispiel: Wenn du jetzt gern einem Hobby nachgehst,...sagen wir du spielst gern Schlagzeug und das in der Schule. Jetzt wird dir das aber gestrichen weil dir jemand einen gaaanz gaaanz tollen Streich gespielt hat ( man könnte das auch anderes ausdrücken ) und dir den Schlüssel zu dem Raum klaut wo der ganze Krämpel drin steht. Er legt den Schlüssel zurück und natürlich ist der Laden jetzt leer. Na dann will ich aber mal sehen wie du das was du da eben geschrieben hast noch umsetzen willst!.. Ja scheiss drauf, was soll´s spiel ich halt woanders Schlagzeug und da ich ja der Klügere bin geb ich nach und mach nix. Schon mal davon gehört, für das was einem Spass macht auch was zu tun, als immer nur zu sagen was soll´s is ja nicht so wild. Is ja traurig wie schnell du Kleinbei gibst.
> ...



Nein, der Klügere gibt vor nach zu geben und widmet sich wichtigeren Dingen als nem WoW acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (29. Juli 2008)

wowaddict schrieb:


> Nein, der Klügere gibt vor nach zu geben und widmet sich wichtigeren Dingen als nem WoW acc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und wer bestimmt, was einem wichtig ist? Du?!


----------



## Theodaan (29. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Tja , das ist entweder niedrigstufige Intelligenz , oder einfach mangelnde lesefähigkeit.
> 
> Oder einfach das Nichtlesen der Vorposts , aber das hat Bimmbamm , Gott sei dank , auch schon angesprochen
> 
> ...




/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube wir verstehen uns.. Bierchen trinken gehen??  

Nein mal im Ernst, man sollte sich wirklich mal jeden einzelnen Post hier durchlesen. Dann nimmt man einen Zettel und schreibt sich bei dehenen wo man denkt "Kiddie" das alter auf. Dann bei dehnen die schon eher vernünftig denken "Heranwachsende". Und zu guter letzt nimmt man diese, welche mit einer ordentlichen Rechtschreibung antworten und wissen sich zu äussern. 

Schon merkt man wie vielfälltg doch unsere Internetcommunity ist. Und man merkt auch sehr schnell, welcher Personenkreis eine gewisse Reife besitzt. Das soll nun nicht heissen, das jemand minderwertig ist, oder nicht beachtet werden soll. Das wäre unfair und würde die Vielfalt zu sehr einschränken. Aber man bekommt schnell einen Überblick über die wirklich interressanten Antworten und zugleich steigt man tiefer in die Thematik ein.

Diese simple Takktik ist gerade für leute geeignet, welche erst Antworten und dann lesen. Nehmt es euch zu Herzen und denkt mal drüber nach. Meinetwegen beim nächsten Raid oder bei ner "healpause". Schaden kann es jedenfalls nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (29. Juli 2008)

Max76 schrieb:


> jo die Klügern geben nach, und nur noch die Dummen regieren die Welt!
> 
> [...]
> Nur mal n Beispiel: Wenn du jetzt gern einem Hobby nachgehst,...sagen wir du spielst gern Schlagzeug und das in der Schule. Jetzt wird dir das aber gestrichen weil dir jemand einen gaaanz gaaanz tollen Streich gespielt hat ( man könnte das auch anderes ausdrücken ) und dir den Schlüssel zu dem Raum klaut wo der ganze Krämpel drin steht. Er legt den Schlüssel zurück und natürlich ist der Laden jetzt leer. Na dann will ich aber mal sehen wie du das was du da eben geschrieben hast noch umsetzen willst!.. Ja scheiss drauf, was soll´s spiel ich halt woanders Schlagzeug und da ich ja der Klügere bin geb ich nach und mach nix. Schon mal davon gehört, für das was einem Spass macht auch was zu tun, als immer nur zu sagen was soll´s is ja nicht so wild. Is ja traurig wie schnell du Kleinbei gibst.
> ...



Wenn jemand sich nicht auf den Schwachsinn der anderen einlässt sondern seinem Hobby an anderer Stelle nachgeht, so ist er mit Sicherheit nicht der Verlierer.  Können Menschen nicht einfach mal über den Dingen stehen?


----------



## Max76 (29. Juli 2008)

wowaddict schrieb:


> Nein, der Klügere gibt vor nach zu geben und widmet sich wichtigeren Dingen als nem WoW acc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh man hier ist echt Hopfen und Mals verloren.
Ist schon witzig das wir hier in einen WOW-Bezogenen Forum sind und alle immer posten wie unwichtig dieses Spiel doch ist)) und "Get real Life"
Man könnte denken das hier ist ein Anti WOW Forum! steht doch mal dazu das ihr das Game zockt und auch Std. um Std. die Woche vor dem Bildschirm hockt, oder wie kommen die ganzen 70iger auf meinem Server zustande?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Wichtigere Dinge als Wow acc, ja sowas gibt es, aber wer bist du zu entscheiden um was sich andere Leute zu kümmern haben und was nicht. Du wirst es kaum glauben, aber was wichtig ist kann man nur selber entscheiden und das auch nur für sich ( im Privatleben ). Da du dieses Recht auch für dich beanspruchst sollest du nicht anderen Leuten deine Ansichten aufdrücken. Das mag niemand es sei den man hat n Knall


----------



## Theodaan (29. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sich nicht auf den Schwachsinn der anderen einlässt sondern seinem Hobby an anderer Stelle nachgeht, so ist er mit Sicherheit nicht der Verlierer.  Können Menschen nicht einfach mal über den Dingen stehen?



Darum geht es nicht!

Nachgeben ist richtig! Ja durchaus, eine sehr gute Eigenschaft. Aber Aufgeben, das ist eine schlechte Eigenschaft. Es bedeutet nicht, das man Grenzen überschreiten soll, nur um nicht aufzugeben und somit mit dem Kopf durch die Wand zu gehen. Es geht viel mehr darum, Grenzen zu kennen und seine Möglichkeiten zu nutzen.

Das Beispiel verdeutlicht es sehr! Der Junge mit dem Schlagzeug soll nicht aufgeben. Er soll Kämpfen. Bis zu einem gewissen Punkt. Einem Punkt an dem er alle seine Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft hat. Dann hat er eine Grenze erreicht. Gibt er nun auf zeigt er stärke und ist kein Verlierer. Kämpft er sinnlos weiter ist er ein Sturrkopf, der nicht einsieht das er alle Ressourcen erschöpft hat.

Beim TE ist es nicht anders. Sie gibt nicht einfach auf. Sie nutzt ihr Möglichkeiten. Und eine davon ist nunmal der Gerichtliche Weg. Ob er schön ist oder nciht sei dahin gestellt. Aber egal was passiert, am Ende hat Sie ihre Möglichkeiten genutzt und niemand kann sagen... "Du hättttteeessssttttt doch ........"

PS: Man sehe mir meine Rechtschreibfehler nach... ich brauche eine neue Tastatur... bzw  sollte die mal wieder säubern.. irgendwie hängen ein paar tasten oder funzen gar net Oo


----------



## Max76 (29. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Wenn jemand sich nicht auf den Schwachsinn der anderen einlässt sondern seinem Hobby an anderer Stelle nachgeht, so ist er mit Sicherheit nicht der Verlierer.  Können Menschen nicht einfach mal über den Dingen stehen?



Was haste denn davon wen du immer der Gelackmeierte bist?? Ich finde halt man sollte nicht über den Dingen stehen, sondern einfach für sie einstehen und sich nicht jeden Schei... gefallen lassen. Wenn du immer nachgibst wirst du immer augenutzt werden. Das ist schon im Kindergarten, in der Schule und auch später so. Man muss sich einfach auch mal durchsetzen das gehört zum Leben dazu.
Ich finde der Spruch " Der Klügere gibt nach" ist hier einfach fehl am Platz. Ist eher was für die Ehe oder n Beziehung...so nach dem Motto, aja gut bevor ich mich jetzt immer weiter streite, ich habsie oder ihn doch eh lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  was solls.

Aber wir sscheifen immer mehr vom Thena ab, gerne über PN.


----------



## Silmarilli (29. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß der TE die Wahrheit erzählt (wie heißt es so schön: Im Zweifel _für_ den Angeklagten), dann haben wir es hier mit der Mutter eines 9jährigen Kindes zu tun, die der Auffassung ist, von Blizzard unfair behandelt worden zu sein.
> 
> Das Prinzip, um das es geht, könnte auch ein Prinzip der Kindererziehung sein: Statt dem Jungen zu sagen, so ginge es halt in der Welt zu, gegen die "Großen" könne man nichts machen, man müsse deren Entscheidungen akzeptieren und den Kopf in den Sand stecken, wird dem Sohn vorgelebt, daß - egal, wie klein die Aussichten auch sein mögen - es immer eine Möglichkeit gibt, sich zu wehren.
> 
> ...




ich hatte fast tränen in den augen 


bitte einen Orden für BimmBamm für seine Auffassungsgabe

nein keine Ironie ... ich hab das jetzt den ganzen Tag verfolgt und mich gefragt wann eigentlich mal jemand diesen Aspekt berücksichtigt.

@ TE weiter so und an alle die was von ... geh zu den Medien ... labbern ... *lacht* öhm ein Forum ist ein Medium 

lg Sily

P.S. schönen Feierabend


----------



## Mimmiteh (29. Juli 2008)

Max76 schrieb:


> Was haste denn davon wen du immer der Gelackmeierte bist?? Ich finde halt man sollte nicht über den Dingen stehen, sondern einfach für sie einstehen und sich nicht jeden Schei... gefallen lassen. Wenn du immer nachgibst wirst du immer augenutzt werden. Das ist schon im Kindergarten, in der Schule und auch später so. Man muss sich einfach auch mal durchsetzen das gehört zum Leben dazu.
> Ich finde der Spruch " Der Klügere gibt nach" ist hier einfach fehl am Platz. Ist eher was für die Ehe oder n Beziehung...so nach dem Motto, aja gut bevor ich mich jetzt immer weiter streite, ich habsie oder ihn doch eh lieb
> 
> 
> ...



Hast Deine PM^^


----------



## Nick1414 (29. Juli 2008)

OT möchte ich mal loswerden,
dass man gerade an diesem Thread sehen kann,
wieviele Leute hier es nicht auf die Kette bekommen,
jemandem mit einem echten Problem weiterzuhelfen.
Das EINZGE, was sie tun,
ist flamen à la "Get a life mimimi..." ...
Die Flames zu kommentieren erspare ich mir jetzt mal,
aber mal ganz im Ernst: Wen bitte bringt das hier weiter?
Befasst euch mit dem eigentlichen Thema oder haltet einfach gepflegt das Fressbrett.

So nun mal zum Thema:
Ich finde, einen Anwalt einzuschalten, ist garkeine schlechte Idee.
Ich selbst spiel fast seit dem Release WoW und habe (wenn auch nur saisonal) eine ganze Menge Zeit in das Spiel investiert.
Im Grunde ist WoW für jemanden, der sich damit gern und regelmäßig befasst, wie ein Verein zu sehen.
Wenn jemand ohne eigenes Verschulden aus einem Verein ausgeschlossen wird,
wird derjenige mit Sicherheit auch nicht nur zusehen, oder?
Außerdem wird demjenigen dann die ganze investierte Arbeit mehr oder minder zerstört, ist es nicht so?
Ein Anwalt ist bei Blizzard nunmal leider das einzige,
was einem Gehör bei eben denen verschaffen kann...
Wenn ich daran denke, was die Community in den WoW-Foren so zu sagen hat und was Blizzard sich darum schert...
also braucht mir niemand zu erzählen, die Hotlines oder Foren bringen irgendetwas.


----------



## woolferine (29. Juli 2008)

Eins habe ich gelernt. Je mehr in einen Forum geheult wird "alles unfair, ich habe nicht s gemacht" desto tiefer sind sie gefallen, weil es doch etwas gab. 
Bitte tue uns einen gefallen und schalte die Presse (Gamestar....) ein. Dann wird Blizzard vielleicht die Fakten auf den Tisch legen und dann werden wir wissen warum. Ich glaube Blizzard hat nichts falsches gemacht. Ich denke sie haben klare Fakten und darum kam es wie es kam. 

BTW Ich kann von jedem PC auf dem der komplette Ordner von WoW vorhanden ist, auf meinen Account zugreifen.


----------



## Eckhexaule (29. Juli 2008)

Mir tut es leid für Dich!
Die Chance auf Reaktivierung ist sehr gering, leider!
Versuch es lieber über die Medien, da sich Blizz ziemlich gut abgesichert hat.
Wenn Blizz aber negativ in der Presse auftaucht, tut ihnen das richtig weh.

Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg! daumen drück


----------



## Mimmiteh (29. Juli 2008)

Ela_77 schrieb:


> Ja, ist "FSK" ... habe ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hallo Ela,

ob ich nun Deinen Weg nachvollziehen kann oder nicht ist ein anderer Punkt.

Allerdings wäre ich an Deiner Stelle vorsichtig was jegwelche Aussage zu dem genannten Vorgang betrifft. 
Auch Deine Aussage hier und in jedem anderen Forum können im Falle eines Prozesses herbeigezogen werden.
Nicht das sie Dir einen Strick daraus drehen .

Grüße
N.


----------



## Theodaan (29. Juli 2008)

Mimmiteh schrieb:


> Hallo Ela,
> 
> ob ich nun Deinen Weg nachvollziehen kann oder nicht ist ein anderer Punkt.
> 
> ...




Recht hat er. Allerdings mal eine Frage dazu....

Vll. kennt sich jemand mit dem geltenden Recht aus und kann etwas dazu äussern:
Kann man wirklcih für jegliche Äusserung in einem Forum / Blog etc zur Verantwortung gezogen werden? Nun es ist ja allgemein bekannt, das Foren Accounts nicht gerade am sichersten sind. Und somit ist das "hacken" bzw "kracken" der Zugangsdaten für einen Profi eine kleine "Belustigung" nebenbei. Somit ergibt sich doch die Tatsache, das niemand zu 100% sagen kann, das ein Post wirklcih von demjenigen stammt. Sogar IP Protokolle helfen hier anscheinend nicht weiter. ( Ich habe mal einen Bericht gelsen, wo ein Hacker sich soweit äusserten, das es möglich sei, etwas zu verfassen, zu ergaunern etc. wenn man sich auf den PC des "Opfers" loggt, ohne das dabei eine andere IP gesendetw wird. Heisst einklinken und während der User gerade zockt in seinem Namen über seinen PC irgendwo etwas posten.

Dieser Sachverhalt wäre doch schwer zu klären, da eventuelle Schritte nach einem IP  Vergleich doch ins stocken geratten würden.....


----------



## Finsterniss (30. Juli 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Recht hat er. Allerdings mal eine Frage dazu....
> 
> Vll. kennt sich jemand mit dem geltenden Recht aus und kann etwas dazu äussern:
> Kann man wirklcih für jegliche Äusserung in einem Forum / Blog etc zur Verantwortung gezogen werden? Nun es ist ja allgemein bekannt, das Foren Accounts nicht gerade am sichersten sind. Und somit ist das "hacken" bzw "kracken" der Zugangsdaten für einen Profi eine kleine "Belustigung" nebenbei. Somit ergibt sich doch die Tatsache, das niemand zu 100% sagen kann, das ein Post wirklcih von demjenigen stammt. Sogar IP Protokolle helfen hier anscheinend nicht weiter. ( Ich habe mal einen Bericht gelsen, wo ein Hacker sich soweit äusserten, das es möglich sei, etwas zu verfassen, zu ergaunern etc. wenn man sich auf den PC des "Opfers" loggt, ohne das dabei eine andere IP gesendetw wird. Heisst einklinken und während der User gerade zockt in seinem Namen über seinen PC irgendwo etwas posten.
> ...



Ja der Verfasser (Accountinhaber) wird zur Verantwortung gezogen. Jedoch nicht immer! Beispiel wäre  eine Aktuelle Abzocke in Sachen "Bilder". Ein Hobbyfotograf, hat die meisten "Obstbilder" in Google und so jemand seine Bilder benützt, klagt er wegen Urheberrechten. Dabei wurden nun schon vermehrt die Forenbetreiber, zur Kasse gebeten.

Mal zu den Jammerlappen und Heulsusen. Ihr habt doch den Hang zur Realität verloren oder was? Die Frau und Ihr Sohn spielen zusammen WoW, astrein! Sie muss es verantworten können und ich als Vater von drei Kindern, sehe das auch nicht als Problem an. WoW ist ein "Kinderspiel", das gefährlichste an WoW für so einen Jüngling sind andere. Zum Beispiel das er unter Verlust der Muttersprache leidet und in  der Schule mit "OMG, ROFL, WTF" beginnt. Anstatt zu mosern das die beiden spielen, seit ein Vorbilder und sprecht deutsch.

Vorallem, jenen die hier meinen Get a Live von sich geben zu müssen. Wenn Euch der ACC dicht gemacht wird, schreit Ihr am lautesten. Denkt mal drüber nach.

Was die Kosten angeht, rechnet es doch mal hoch.
WoW (alter Preis) - 45,- €
Erweiterung          - 45,- €
Monatsgebür je     - 12,99,- €
Auf 2 Jahre gerechnet = sind etwas über 400 €uro

Es geht Ihr aber nicht darum, sondern darum das sie an Ihrem Pixelhaufen hängt und die Errinnerungen welche er Ihr bescherrt. Ihr würdet auch alles versuchen um Euren Char wieder zu bekommen, wenn er nicht mehr da wäre. Sie geht einen mutigen und richtigen Weg. Denn in Deutschland ist nicht nur das Verklagen typisch. Auch das "Ja" sagen und hinnehmen. Sie nimmt es nicht hin und begibt sich in einen Kampf der David & Goliat gleicht.


----------



## Talim-Nachtwache (30. Juli 2008)

ohne jetzt behaupten zu wollen du hast gewiss 3t Anbieter genutzt und wurdest deshalb gesperrt eine lustige Sache aus unserem TS ..

einer unserer Helden hatte vor kurzem alle seine für Ehre erkauften Sachen aberkannt bekommen und stand plötzlich ohne da , Grund er hatte einen Bot genutzt und die AFK gemeldete Ehre hatte er auch zu unrecht bekommen und wurde im nachhinein abgezogen - ein schmunzeln machte sich damals breit in der Gilde denn es ist ja nicht mehr als richtig das mehrfach AFK aufgefallene die sich dann aber mal bewegen Marken und Ehre abgezogen bekommen , und Bot Spieler so oder so da es verboten ist...

Nun er bekam eine Verwarnung mit dem Hinweis beim nächsten Mal eine Sperre ...

Gestern war der nette dann im TS und weinte , er kommt nicht mehr rein gesperrt wegen Nutzung von Drittanbieter ..
Nach der Frage von uns wieso weshalb warum war doch geklaert , naja er hatte gedacht mal schnell über Nacht was Ehre zu erfarmen und hat nen Loginbot benutzt ;( 
Was soll man dazu schon sagen wenn man schon die Chance bekommt es noch mal richtig zu machen obwohls verboten ist ..

und man hoert so langsam immer mehr von nackt umher rennenden Chars die auf einmal kein S1 S2 mehr tragen und doch dann bei Lidl eher mal das grün blaue noch mal testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Freut mich das da mal was passiert auch wenn dann gewiss einige mit WoW aufhoeren werden ...


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

David schrieb:


> Wieso lässt Du deinen 9 jährigen Sohn spielen bitte?
> Spar das Arbeitslosengeld II lieber für ordentliche Anziehsachen oder um deinem Kind was wirklich Gutes zutun.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 peace maaaann öhm zeig mir mal wo steht das A. die Mutter arbeitslos ist und B. das Kind schlecht gekleidet ist oder allgemein in einer verwarlosten verfassung.

Tipp fürs Leben ... schließt nicht von euch auf andere...

@ Talim .... das ist nicht nur Musik in meinen Ohren das ist eine ganze Symphonie auch wenns es das eigentlich Thema nur streift.... ich hock auf alle fälle hier und warte auf 08.08.08 weil da läuft ja die erteilte Frist gen Blizzard aus und sie kommen in Zugzwang, fänds Lustig wenn se sich bis dahin nicht rühren weil dann wird dein Anwalt die Götter des Schneesturms mit leichtigkeit zu bändigen wissen.


----------



## SunZu (30. Juli 2008)

David schrieb:


> Wieso lässt Du deinen 9 jährigen Sohn spielen bitte?
> Spar das Arbeitslosengeld II lieber für ordentliche Anziehsachen oder um deinem Kind was wirklich Gutes zutun.




Mir fliegt bald das Blech weg, was meinst du eigendlich wer du bist um sich, in dieser Art und Weise in das Leben anderer Menschen einmischen zu dürfen.

Mal davon abgesehen das hier eine Mutter mit ihrem Sohn WOW spielt und somit ihrer Aufsichtpflicht mehr nachkommt als die meisten Eltern von minderjährigen WOW-Kiddies, finde ich es eine eine Unverschämtheit Einkommensverhältnisse hier zu zur Diskussion zu stellen. 

Dir kann ich nur den Rat geben mal ein wenig Nachhilfe in Anstand und Höflichkeit zu nehmen.

OT

Ist die Frage der Beweispflicht schon geklärt ? Also musst du darlegen das du kein 3.Programm benutzt hast oder muss Blizz beweisen das du eins Benutzt hast ?

MfG
SunZu


----------



## da.rt1895 (30. Juli 2008)

David schrieb:


> Wieso lässt Du deinen 9 jährigen Sohn spielen bitte?
> Spar das Arbeitslosengeld II lieber für ordentliche Anziehsachen oder um deinem Kind was wirklich Gutes zutun.





....solche Aussagen sind eine Frechheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crailiele (30. Juli 2008)

auf solche Post wie die von David würde ich gar nicht erst Antworten.. das sind die Buchstaben gar nicht Wert


----------



## ~Kieron~ (30. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auf Seite 6 aufgehört die Beiträge im Bildzeitungsniveau weiter zu verfolgen und lesen aber aus meiner Sicht folgendes:

1. Es wurde bereits treffend gesagt und zitiert das nur weil eine AGB vorhanden ist diese nicht gültig sein muss in all ihren Bestandteilen
2. Blizzard sperrt Accounts nicht unbedingt sofort bei einem Verstoß sondern "flagged" diese als zur Sperrung freigegeben. Die Sperrung erfolgt dann meist in den so genannten großen Bannwellen damit Blizzard dem User vorgaukeln kann sie würden etwas gegen Bots, Cheater, etc unternehmen. 
3. Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie es möglich ist das der eigene Account gehackt werden kann wenn man nicht gerade ein PW wie 123456 wählt. ES gibt heutzutage sehr gute, kostenlose Viren, Antiyspy, .. Software die einen nahezu umfassenden Schutz bieten. Für die letzten % sind meist die User selbst Schuld. Ebenfalls, ohne das Unterstellen zu wollen, waren die Leute die ich kenne und gehackt wurden in WoW meist bei einem Goldhändler, haben Levelinservices genutzt etc. 
4. Blizzard ist in seinem Handeln inkonsistent. Es wird viel geschrieben und gedroht, aber Blizzard sperrt meiner Erfahrung nach Accounts erst wenn diese grobe STraftaten begehen oder aber Blizzard durch den Account weniger Geld verdient (Acc Sharing..). Sonst kann man sich so gut wie alles erlauben ohne das was unternommen wird. Fakt ist das Blizzard so ziemlich die schlechtesten GMs und Richtlinienanwendung hat die man bei MMOGs finden kann. Dazu einfach mal auf wow-szene.de nachlesen.

@ TE
Ich hoffe du hast Erfolg für den Falle der absoluten Unschuld!


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

SunZu schrieb:


> [...]
> Ist die Frage der Beweispflicht schon geklärt ? Also musst du darlegen das du kein 3.Programm benutzt hast oder muss Blizz beweisen das du eins Benutzt hast ?
> 
> MfG
> SunZu



Soweit ich den Thread verfolgt habe, ist es "sicher" das ein Drittanbieterprogramm genutzt wurde. Blizz hat das bereits so ausgesagt. Es ist aber so das Ela zur genannter Zeit keinen Zugriff auf Ihrern Acc hatte, wegen fehlender Internet Anbindung. Ab hier wird es schwierig nach zu weisen, dass man sich nicht von einem anderen PC aus eingeloggt hat..

Dennoch viel Glück...


----------



## n.A. (30. Juli 2008)

David schrieb:


> Wieso lässt Du deinen 9 jährigen Sohn spielen bitte?
> Spar das Arbeitslosengeld II lieber für ordentliche Anziehsachen oder um deinem Kind was wirklich Gutes zutun.


 Er spricht wahrscheinlich aus Erfahrung da ihm selbst dies passiert ist.....ne jetzt mal ehrlich? Welche Schule gehst du, iwe alt bist 2 infos und wir werden sehn was du A) Fürn Opfer ausm Jugendamt bist  was du in Zukunft machen wirst (wahrscheinlich eh Bauarbeiter oder sowas in der Richtung

Und für alle anderen, WoW spielen diejenigen die es wollen unabhängig davon ob jemand Geld hat oder nicht, und was ist dabei einem Kind seinen Spaß zu gönnen? Als 9jähriger braucht man Abwechslung, Spaß, mit Kleidung hat der Junge sicher ned so seine Freude (soll jetzt nicht heißen dass er schlecht gekleidet ist was manche behaupten). Ich finde es richtig dass sich mal ein Elternteil mit ihrem Kind beschäftigt und das in der Multimedia Abteilung *daumen hoch*

Und wer jetzt denkt ich wäre jmd der von Arbeitslosengeld lebt oder sonst in irgendeinerweise Schwachsinn redet, sollte lieber seinen Mund halten wenner keine Ahnung von mir hat. BTW: Bin jetzt 17 Jahre gehe noch in die HTL( wer nich weiß was das is sollte mal Googlen und noch zu erwähnen komme aus Österreich) und Arbeite nebenbei als Computer und Netzwerktechniker. Auch wenn ich erst Abends zuhause bin und ein RL habe, schaff ich es trotzdem 3 70ger zu haben. UND eins noch, ihr flamed weil euch sowas noch nie passiert ist aber eins kann ich euch schwörn...ICH kann dies zu jederzeit ändern und ihr könnt dann Tetris zockn gehn, und @ ADMINS cleaned mal alle Threads von Sinnlosen Flames ala Get a Life usw am besten nen BAN noch dazu, weil aus ner Ermahnung lernen die ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nu back2T: Ich würd halt aufjedenfall alle Unterlagen zusammenkratzen (soll heissen: Beleg das zwischen dem und jenen Tag kein Internet vorhanden war usw) und dies dem Anwalt mitzugeben, Sollten genügend Beweise vorhanden sein bekommt sie ihren Account sicher wieder.


----------



## BimmBamm (30. Juli 2008)

Crailiele schrieb:


> auf solche Post wie die von David würde ich gar nicht erst Antworten.. das sind die Buchstaben gar nicht Wert



Die wertvollen Buchstaben hebt man sich für den "Report" auf.

Bimmbamm


----------



## SaGibbs (30. Juli 2008)

> Wieso lässt Du deinen 9 jährigen Sohn spielen bitte?
> Spar das Arbeitslosengeld II lieber für ordentliche Anziehsachen oder um deinem Kind was wirklich Gutes zutun.



Was für eine Freechheit oO 
Was bildest du dir ein ?!

Woher willst du den sozialen Hintergrund kennen ?! Und ausserdem was geht er dich überhaupt an ? 

Ich hasse es wenn Leute einem echt sagen wollen wie man zu leben hat -.-

Lg sagibbs


----------



## SaGibbs (30. Juli 2008)

Sry das ich nochmal poste :-P

Die TE hat doch vollkommen recht , warum sollte man sich als Kunde von solch großen Firmen herumschubsen lassen ?! Ich mein man bezahlt doch wohl genug für den Account  und wenn der dann ohne differenzierte (schreibt man das so ? xD) Beweise geschlossen wird , ist das doch eine Frechheit.

Ich finde es gut dass es Leute gibt die gegen so etwas vorgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde mir auch wünschen, dass du uns auf dem laufenden hälst und viel Glück !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg sagibbs


----------



## Talim-Nachtwache (30. Juli 2008)

da.rt1895 schrieb:


> ....solche Aussagen sind eine Frechheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



na solche hast du aber immer dabei , wir zahlen auch seid nun 4 Jahren 3 Accounts , Frau Sohn und meinen , naja da bekommt man ab und an auch was zu hoeren , weil einige meinen sie kennen mein RL dadurch besser als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn sie einen dann mal real kennenlernen dürfen werden sie dann doch nur eher blass um die Nase ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gehoert leider alles in jedem Game und im Internet wo sie meinen man kann sie nicht finden dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (30. Juli 2008)

SunZu schrieb:


> OT
> 
> Ist die Frage der Beweispflicht schon geklärt ? Also musst du darlegen das du kein 3.Programm benutzt hast oder muss Blizz beweisen das du eins Benutzt hast ?
> 
> ...



naja bin zwar aus österreich aber soweit mir bekannt muss jemand der einen anderen beschuldigt etwas unrechtes getan zu haben dies beweisen ... im Sinne von Unschuldig bis die Schuld bewiesen ist.


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

SaGibbs schrieb:


> Sry das ich nochmal poste :-P
> 
> Die TE hat doch vollkommen recht , warum sollte man sich als Kunde von solch großen Firmen herumschubsen lassen ?! Ich mein man bezahlt doch wohl genug für den Account  und wenn der dann ohne differenzierte (schreibt man das so ? xD) Beweise geschlossen wird , ist das doch eine Frechheit.
> 
> ...




Es wurde ja dargelegt das ein Drittanbieter Programm benutzt wurde, jetzt liegt es (leider) an Ela das sie beweisen muss, dass sie es nicht war.. sondern z.B. ein Hacker.


----------



## Vincien (30. Juli 2008)

bei blizz ist es so wenn ( der integrierte Spyware Bot ) Warden meldet das da was ist von deren seite aus die schuld "bewiesen" ist.

Gibt aber ne studie das die auf in den EULA vermerkten wege die gründe zu erfahren eh nicht antworten.


----------



## maniac-kun (30. Juli 2008)

blizzard hat das recht deinen vertrag einseitig zu kündigen wie es ihnen passt wenn du in irgendeiner form gegen die agbs verstösst und den ganzen kram (anwalt lol) kannst du dir sparen.
wenn du wieder wow spielen willst musst du es neu kaufen und auf deinen account aufpassen (vieleicht den blizzard authenticator kaufen damit dein account hack sicher ist)


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (30. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich solch einen Mist wegen der FSK Freigabe lese, dann kommt mir das blanke Kotzen... hier spielen so viele unter 12 Jahren und keinen interessierts in den (Random) Inis oder BG´s... hauptsache man gewinnt....

Meine Bengels sind 5 und 6 Jahre alt, beide haben ihren Char im WoW und beide spielen nur wenn der Papa neben ihnen sitzt! Ich achte darauf das sie nur Schweine u.s.w. angreifen, wo ist da ein Prob wegen der FSK?

Da wollen sich warscheinlich 12 oder 13 Jährige profilieren und einen auf dicke Hose machen!?


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (30. Juli 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> blizzard hat das recht deinen vertrag einseitig zu kündigen wie es ihnen passt wenn du in irgendeiner form gegen die agbs verstösst und den ganzen kram (anwalt lol) kannst du dir sparen.
> wenn du wieder wow spielen willst musst du es neu kaufen und auf deinen account aufpassen (vieleicht den blizzard authenticator kaufen damit dein account hack sicher ist)




Du laberst eine Gülle zusammen.... 

Erstmal muss Blizz nachweisen, dass die TE gegen die AGB verstoßen hatt! Wenn Blizz das nicht kann, und sie nur durch die "Massenschlacht gegen Bots" mit in das Raster eines Programs fiel, dann wird Blizz vor dem Gesetz ziemlich dumm da stehen!

Aber hauptsache man labert erstmal dummes Zeug....


----------



## maniac-kun (30. Juli 2008)

kriegernoob^^ schrieb:


> Du laberst eine Gülle zusammen....
> 
> Erstmal muss Blizz nachweisen, dass die TE gegen die AGB verstoßen hatt! Wenn Blizz das nicht kann, und sie nur durch die "Massenschlacht gegen Bots" mit in das Raster eines Programs fiel, dann wird Blizz vor dem Gesetz ziemlich dumm da stehen!
> 
> Aber hauptsache man labert erstmal dummes Zeug....


das hat blizzard schon mit warden - ende 
und die haben keine pflicht da grossartig was nachzuweisen


----------



## nerlon (30. Juli 2008)

Einen 9 Jährigen Wow spielen lassen ich fass es nicht, gut das dieser Acc zu ist.


----------



## n.A. (30. Juli 2008)

nerlon schrieb:


> Einen 9 Jährigen Wow spielen lassen ich fass es nicht, gut das dieser Acc zu ist.


 Ach komm und wie alt bist du wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## tatoonchen (30. Juli 2008)

Ich wollte mal was zu der Geschichte vermelden das sie im fraglichem Zeitraum kein Internet hatte und viele hier tönen, dann hat sie eben woanders gespielt...
Aber selbst wenn sie woanders gespielt hat dann hat sie wohl nicht ihren pc mit ins inet cafe geschleppt oder sonstwohin? Vielleicht hat sie ja bei jemandem anders gespielt oder nur mal in die Bank geschaut, what ever und der hatte ein "illegales drittanbieterprogram" drauf? Dann ist doch aber nicht sie schuld!

Naja, jedenfalls, auch wenn es Dir um Dein Prinzip geht und du dich einfach falsch beschuldigt fühlst und so. Laß das mit dem vor Gericht gehen sein, es ist nur ein Spiel und das ist es nicht Wert das Du Dich und Deinen Sohn bzw Deine ganze Familie in Unkosten stürzt. Man kann gegen so einen Riesen Konzern eh nichts machen, die schicken dann massig Anwälte. Und wenn Du verlierst musst Du die Gerichtskosten von Blizz auch noch bezahlen. Versuch Deinen Ärger runterzuschlucken und spiel am besten ein anderes Spiel, HdRo soll auch ganz toll sein...

tatoonchen


----------



## Solonvomwald (30. Juli 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> das hat blizzard schon mit warden - ende
> und die haben keine pflicht da grossartig was nachzuweisen



Doch haben sie. Blizzard hat mit dem Kunden/Abonnent einen Vertrag über das Erbringen einer Leistung, für Die der Kunde ja auch monatlich bezahlt.

Und Blizzard kann NICHT, ohne ausreichenden Grund, den Vertrag einseitig kündigen. Warden mag einen Hinweis liefern, ist aber noch kein ausreichender Beweis.

edit: Einen Anwalt hinzuziehen heißt noch lange nicht auch vor Gericht zu gehen. Da gibt es eine Menge Möglichkeiten, die der Anwalt vorher ausschöpfen kann


----------



## Tikume (30. Juli 2008)

Im Prinzip ist es doch total egal. Wenn es ihm wert ist einen Anwalt einzuschalten soll er es tun und Blizzard muss dann ihrerseits wiederum entscheiden wie sie reagieren.
Sollte das ganze vor Gericht gehen (was denkbar unwahrscheeinlich ist) wäre ihm allerdings wohl eine Newsmeldung sicher.


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Hat eigentlich irgendjemand von euch mal die AGB gelesen?


----------



## Kankru (30. Juli 2008)

Blizzard kann sich bessere Anwälte leisten, du solltest das mit dem Gericht sein lassen.
Das Einzige, was du machen kannst, nochmal höflich um Freischaltung bitten.
Solltest du nen permanent Bann haben, so wirst du wohl oder übel neu anfangen müssen.
Wegen einem Spiel so nen Aufwand zu betreiben finde ich schwachsinnig, immerhin ist es nur ein Spiel.

MfG


----------



## DarkKiri (30. Juli 2008)

Also erstens ist es natürlich nicht gut was dir passiert ist. Das du einen 9-jährigen spielen lässt ist gar nicht schlimm, ich habe auch mit 7 Doom gespielt und ausser alpträumen hatte ich nichts also weiß ich nicht was die leute hier haben. Eigentlich hast du recht in allem was du sagst, blizzard sind arschlöcher und du hast recht. ABER: Blizzard ist eine sehr intelligent ausgetüftelte Firma, die die Gestze so für sich hingebogen hat, das man nur sehr sehr sehr schwer etwas gegen die unternehmen kann. Gericht solltest du ganz klar ERSTMAL nicht gehen. Denn wenn du verlierst, wird das sehr teuer für dich, sodass "nur" ein Spiel dich  in eine Schuldefalle stürtzt und Peter Zwegert (oder so) bald bei dir vor der Tür steht. Versuch an Blizzard damit zu appelieren, das du schon seit der Beta spielst und es keinen Nutzen für dich hat, ein Drittanbieterprogramm zu benutzen. Versuch die LEute psychologisch zu überzeugen und IMMER freundlich bleiben. Und wenn das alles nicht hilft und du wirklich ins Gericht willst, dann ganz wichtig: versichere dich, das dein Anwalt auch Ahnung hat. Denn wenn es irgendein ein Hinterhof-Herrr MEier-Anwalt ist, dann hast du schon verloren. Hör dich um, welche Anwälte im Umgang mit großen Konzernen Ahnung haben, denn Blizzard ist zur Zeit eine der mächtigsten Firmen der WElt und die wollen sich ganz bestimmt nichts von "irgendeiner Spieler" sagen lassen. Ließ dir ihre AGB durch, denn dort steht das der Account bestraft wird, nicht du, das heißt das auch wenn du kein I-net hattest, kann es jemand anderes über deinen Account gemacht haben und somit den Account schuldig gemacht. Einfachso wird Blizzard schließlich nicht behaupten das du was falsch gemacht haben solltest. UNd gib nicht auf, jemand muss es denen mal zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Ehren 
Kiri

PS.: Ja ich weiß, ist alles voll mit Rechtschreibfehlern, aber liegt daran das ich sehr dolle schnell geschrieben hab ^__^


----------



## Mitzy (30. Juli 2008)

@die Leute, die die TE wegen des Kindes flamen:
`ne Freundin von mir lässt Ihren 6-jährigen Sohn ab und zu im Raid heilen, oder im PvP seinen eigenen char spielen. Er sagt zwar nie etwas, aber er heult auch nicht rum. Er weiß, was er macht und er weiß, dass es ein Spiel ist.
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einem 6-jährigen der spielt und einem 12-jährigen der spielt, abgesehen von Alter und der schulischen Entwicklung? Hmm… Die geistige Entwicklung würde mir da einfallen… Beide sollten Wissen „Das ist ein Spiel, widerspricht teils jeglicher Logik und es ist einfach Zeit vertreib“- gut, die 12-jährigen und älteren denken vielleicht noch dazu „Wtf?! Man kann Frauen nur bis zum BH und Slip ausziehen bzw. Männer nur bis zum Slip?! Oh mein Gott, was ein schei*! *heul*“, aber das sei dahingestellt.
Wenn der 6-jährige Sohn von besagter Freundin von mir weiß, dass es nur ein Spiel ist, dann ist es in Ordnung. Außerdem ist es richtig süß wenn du einen 6-jährigen brüllen hörst im TS, was ungefähr wie folgt klingt: „Mami Mami, guck mal! Ich hab den großen Kerl da mit den neunen zusammen umgehauen und ich hab für dich was bekommen!“… Sowohl die Mutter freut sich, wie auch der Junge…

Warum sollte also ein 9-jähriger nicht spielen dürfen, bzw. allgemein ein Mensch unter 12, wenn man auf Ihn aufpasst, DASS er keinen Realitätsverlust erleidet UND man als Elternteil sein Kind in seiner geistigen Entwicklung soweit beurteilen kann, dass das Kind das Spiel (in diesem Fall WoW) auch nur als Spiel ansieht…
Und wenn es um Gewalt geht… Hmm… In Bomberman schmeißt du Bomben auf andere „Lebewesen“ und tötest damit diese, nur um irgendwas zu bekommen, schaffen oder ähnliches- wenn ich mich recht entsinne… Oh mein Gott, verbietet Bomberman! Es lässt unsere Kinder zu Attentätern werden!...
Natürlich könnte die TE auch Ihr Kind vor den Fernseher setzen, Teletubbies anmachen- und dann gucken wie toll Ihr Kind aufeinmal winken kann…
Ich würde mir lieber eine Mutter wünschen, die mich (wäre ich 9… Ach… wäre das schön *g*) vor den PC setzt und evtl. daneben sitzt bzw. in der nähe, als eine Mutter die sich nicht um mich kümmert. Es gibt genügend Mütter die Ihren Kindern kaum Aufmerksamkeit entgegen bringen, wodurch das Kind (meistens) in seiner Entwicklung gestört wird… Und jetzt verbringt eine Mutter Zeit mit Ihrem Kind, hat ein gemeinsames Hobby mit Ihm und trotzdem (entschuldigt) pissen sich hier Leute an das sie eine schlechte Mutter sei? Ich würde gerne weiteres zu diesen Personen sagen, dies würde allerdings in einer Aneinanderreihung von Beleidigungen enden…


SO, dass MUSSTE jetzt sein…Es ging mir auf den Geist mit den ganzen Idioten hier im Thread… Sorry wegen off-topic…


----------



## DarkKiri (30. Juli 2008)

@ Mitzy: Das ist so etwa das was ich auch sagen wollte...ich habe es nur etwas..."kürzer" gefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und liebe liebe Flamer, sagt einfach nichts , wenn ihr nicht versteht worum es geht. Die armen wurde einfachso ihr account entwozogen nur weil...nur weil irgendein ein idiot sich toll fand das er auf den fetten Button "hacken" drücken kann, für was er 20&#8364; bezahlt hat...
Auch wenn ich "nur" einen 62-er habe und nicht mehr spiele, kann ich sehr gut verstehen wie du dich fühlst( @ TE)...


----------



## Bl4ze (30. Juli 2008)

Kankru schrieb:


> Blizzard kann sich bessere Anwälte leisten, du solltest das mit dem Gericht sein lassen.


Einen Anwalt zu nehmen heißt noch lange nicht Gericht o0 etwas mehr Ahnung vom Rechtsstaat sollte man schon
haben bevor man meinte man könne hier Fakten posten. Die Gerichtsshow im Unterschichtsfernsehen am Vormittag spiegeln leider nicht ganz die Realität wieder -.-" 

Abgesehen davon hat es nicht mit besserem oder schlechterem Anwalt zu tun sondern mit Fakten.
Wenn du was klaust und ich dich vor Gericht zerr, dabei ein Überwachungsvideo von dir habe wo alles schön drauf ist,
kann dein Anwalt nen Millionengehalt haben und er wird dich da nicht straffrei raus bekommen.

Ich persönlich finde es durchaus legitim die guten Leute bei Blizzard mithilfe eines Anwalts dazu zu zwingen sich
individuell mit dem Fall zu beschäftigen.
Es geht hier ja auch nicht um mehr, wenn der Te keine Schuld hat dann wird er hier gerade einfach ein Opfer des
Systems bzw. der Massenbannung von Blizzard.
Das Accounts gehackt werden ist ja inzwischen kein Geheimnis und Warden ist auch nicht perfekt (man siehe Grinder,
ein gängiges Botprogramm was nach einem Update einfach nicht erkannt wird).

Und mal ehrlich, sagen wir der Account ist zwei Jahre alt 24*13&#8364; + ~50&#8364; = 362&#8364; + die investierte Zeit.
Würdet ihr das Kampflos aufgeben wollen, wenn ihr glaubt das ihr Recht habt?


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juli 2008)

Falls ich mal eine Firma oder ein Unternehmen gründen sollte, möchte ich bitte nur die als Kunden haben die hier so schön rumplärren:

Wehren hat keinen Sinn, Blizz wird schon recht habe, musste halt so aktzeptieren, die AGBs sind wie die 10 Gebote, selber schuld, Anwalt nehme ist blöd,

Ihr wärt meine Traumkunden echt. Ich würd euch melken bis zur Erschöpfung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (30. Juli 2008)

@TE

Ich würde versuchen herauszubekommen, von welcher IP-Adresse aus mit deinen Accountdaten eingeloggt wurde. Dann kann dein Anwalt den wirklichen Übeltäter ausfindig machen. Aber ob es dann zu einer Anzeige kommen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln, denn einer Anzeige geht eine Straftat voraus. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob Account-Hacking irgendwo in unserem Strafgesetz erwähnt wird.

Ich verstehe sehr gut, dass dich das ärgert. Dennoch würde ich es abhaken... mach dir einen neuen Account, nachdem alle Rechner mit denen WoW gespielt wird, wirklich frei von Viren, Trojanern oder anderen merkwürdigen Programmen sind.


----------



## maniac-kun (30. Juli 2008)

DarkKiri schrieb:


> @ Mitzy: Das ist so etwa das was ich auch sagen wollte...ich habe es nur etwas..."kürzer" gefasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schön ungerecht ist der ban aber nicht da sie mit ihren daten schlampig umgegangen sein muss und demnach ist es ihre schuld auch wenn er nur kurze zeit kompromitiert war nachweisen kann sie es nicht das sie es nicht war die sich auf nem rechner eines freundes eingeloggt hat oder ähnliches


----------



## Deathsoull (30. Juli 2008)

Naja! nen anwalt einschalten is scho bissel krass! der bringt da auch relativ wenig weil in den eulas steht das blizzard selbst entscheidet wann ein acc geschlossen wird und muss dies nicht begründen! Da kannste 100 anwälte einschalten die bringen dir alle nix!

Ich muss aber sage mein acc wurde auch mal gesperrt wegen 3 anbieter dings! Nach 3 Tagen bekam ich aber ne email wo drin stand dass das ein versehen war und mein acc wieder offen ist! dazu bekam ich sogar nen free month 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## ~Kieron~ (30. Juli 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Naja! nen anwalt einschalten is scho bissel krass! der bringt da auch relativ wenig weil in den eulas steht das blizzard selbst entscheidet wann ein acc geschlossen wird und muss dies nicht begründen! Da kannste 100 anwälte einschalten die bringen dir alle nix!
> 
> Ich muss aber sage mein acc wurde auch mal gesperrt wegen 3 anbieter dings! Nach 3 Tagen bekam ich aber ne email wo drin stand dass das ein versehen war und mein acc wieder offen ist! dazu bekam ich sogar nen free month
> 
> ...



Nur weil etwas in der EULA steht heißt das nicht das das rechtlich gültig ist.
Ich kann dir z.B. WoW als Game verkaufen und in den AGB schreiben das ich sobald du Level 70 bist dann deinen Account geschenkt bekomme. DEiner Logik zur Folge heißt das auf 70 für dich bye bye Account!


----------



## Max76 (30. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Falls ich mal eine Firma oder ein Unternehmen gründen sollte, möchte ich bitte nur die als Kunden haben die hier so schön rumplärren:
> 
> Wehren hat keinen Sinn, Blizz wird schon recht habe, musste halt so aktzeptieren, die AGBs sind wie die 10 Gebote, selber schuld, Anwalt nehme ist blöd,
> 
> ...




/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ja danke schön...gibt es nur noch Zombies?^^..wenn du hilfe brauchst ich helfe gern, kostenlos..den Spass lass ich mir doch nicht entgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juli 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Naja! nen anwalt einschalten is scho bissel krass! der bringt da auch relativ wenig weil in den eulas steht das blizzard selbst entscheidet wann ein acc geschlossen wird und muss dies nicht begründen! Da kannste 100 anwälte einschalten die bringen dir alle nix!



Die Sache ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
Mit der Accounteröffnung schließt du mit Blizzard einen Vertrag.
Das deutsche Vertragsrecht basiert auf dem Grundsatz "Verträge sind einzuhalten" (Pacta sunt servanda)
Wenn man also einen Vertrag abschließt mit einer Laufzeit von drei Monaten, sind grundsätzlich ersteinmal *beide Seiten* verpflichtet, sich drei Monate an den Vertrag zu halten. AGB die diesen Grundsatz zu Lasten einer Seite einschränken sind in der Regel ungültig.!

Selbstverständlich gibt es Umstände die es den Parteien ermöglichen, den Vertrag vorzeitig zu beenden. 
Diese kann man in den AGB festhalten (Gültigkeit eventuell per Gericht zu überprüfen) oder sie sind im deutschen Recht bereist festgeschrieben

Bleiben wir bei dem Accountvertrag
Du verpflichtest dich in dem Vertrag u.a. monnatlich 13€ zu bezahlen
Blizzard verpflichtet sich dir einen nutzbaren Account zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Wenn du deiner Verpflichtung zur Zahlung nicht nachkommen würdest, hätte Blizz sebstverständlich dass Recht, den Vertrag zu kündigen
Theoretisch könnten sie dich sogar auf die Zahlung aller Grundgebühren für die Vertragslaufzeit verklagen (machen Handyfimen gerne so)

Wenn Blizzard dir den Account nicht zur Verfügung stellt (weil sie ihn z.B ohne Nennung von Gründen gesperrt haben), kannst du wiederum Blizzard verklagen den Account wieder bereit zu stellen. Denn aufgrund des gültigen Vertrages hast du für drei Monate ein RECHT auf den Account!!

Streiten sich die beiden Vertragsparteien darüber, ob einer von beiden den Vertrag verletzt hat oder nicht, wird in der Regeln einer klein bei geben oder ein Gericht eingeschaltet, welches den Streit per Vergleich oder Urteil beendet.


----------



## Deathsoull (30. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Sache ist eigentlich ganz einfach.
> Mit der Accounteröffnung schließt du mit Blizzard einen Vertrag.
> Das deutsche Vertragsrecht basiert auf dem Grundsatz "Verträge sind einzuhalten" (Pacta sunt servanda)
> Wenn man also einen Vertrag abschließt mit einer Laufzeit von drei Monaten, sind grundsätzlich ersteinmal *beide Seiten* verpflichtet, sich drei Monate an den Vertrag zu halten. AGB die diesen Grundsatz zu Lasten einer Seite einschränken sind in der Regel ungültig.!
> ...



Schön und gut^^ aber wenn dein acc gesperrt wird kriegste das geld doch rückgebucht! dann sagt blizz wieder du hast dein geld wir den acc und gut is! Aber einfach gesagt! Du bist im arsch so oder so^^


----------



## Philipp23 (30. Juli 2008)

Flathoof schrieb:


> OMG Anwalt eingeschaltet....
> Get A Life



Du weist aber schon das man Millionär sein muss. Damit man sich einen Anwalt bzw. den Prozess der sich mehrere Monate lang hinaus zögert leisten kann. Sowas kostet nicht eben mal &#8364;100. Da redet man von einem 5-6 stelligen betrag. Ich würde nicht Blizzard verklagen. Weil es sich einfach nur um einen lächerlichen account handelt. Neuen kaufen und weiter zocken wenn du unbedingt wow spielen musst. gruss


----------



## Syriora (30. Juli 2008)

@ Threaderstellerin: Erstmal ein dickes Lob dafür, dass du gegen einen großen Konzern aufstehst, wo viele denken: Ach kann ich eh nichts machen. Ich werde dir gleich mal eine PM zukommen lassen :-) Hab selber ein dezentes Problemchen mit denen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also bitte weitermachen und auf dem laufenden halten, was dabei passierte. 

@ flamender/beleidigender Rest: Einen gewissen Respekt sollte man manchmal schon haben. Statt hier unsinnige Flames und Halbwahrheiten zu verteilen, solltet ihr euch lieber einmal durchs Netz zwecks Halbwissen komplementieren und evlt sogar Quellen euren Postings hinzuzufügen; sowie durch den Knigge lesen, um euch gewisse soziale Grundlagen zur Kommunikation und zum Miteinander zu verschaffen. Ich hab alle 12 (!) Seiten gelesen, komplett. Und es nervt maßlos, weil die ganzen tollen Beiträge untergehen. (An der Stelle auch ein dickes Lob an Bimmbamm, die restlichen Namen weiß ich leider nicht mehr aus dem Kopf).

Grüße

Syri


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. Juli 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Schön und gut^^ aber wenn dein acc gesperrt wird kriegste das geld doch rückgebucht! dann sagt blizz wieder du hast dein geld wir den acc und gut is! Aber einfach gesagt! Du bist im arsch so oder so^^



Stimmt!!! Faktisch bist du in jedem Fall im Arsch!! da hast du recht.

Denn (wie Bimmbamm schon erklärt hat) selbst wenn es dir gelänge (Konjunktiv ftw) den Account per Klage wiederzubekommen, dann aber eben nur für die vereinbarte Vertragslaufzeit.
Es gibt kein Gesetzt der Welt das Blizz zwingen könnte, anschließend einen neuen Vertrag mit dir aufzumachen.!


P.S: Wobei (und das ist jetzt meine persönliche Meinung und daher von keinem Gesetzt untermauert!) ich es etwas merkwürdig finde.
Ich denke hier zeigt sich ein weiteres Mal wie wenig die Rechtssprechung und die modernen Medien zusammengefunden haben.

Wenn ich Mitglied in einen Töpfervereins werde und dort wunderprächtige Töpferwaren töpfere, später allerdings rausgeworfen werde, weil ich irgendwas vertraglich böses getan habe, dann muss ich doch trotzdem die von mir getöpferten Sachen ausgehändigt bekommen oder ??? 
Wenn nun mein Account gesperrt wird müsste ich dann nciht auch meine Char ausgehändigt bekommen. Hab ich ja kreativ erschaffen und gepflegt. Udn wenn man sich Ebay anguckt stellt er ja möglicherweise sogar einen gewissen Wert da. 
Mir ist klar, dass das zur Zeit nicht so ist, und ich denke ja auch bloß laut


----------



## Mitzy (30. Juli 2008)

maniac-kun schrieb:


> schön ungerecht ist der ban aber nicht da sie mit ihren daten schlampig umgegangen sein muss und demnach ist es ihre schuld auch wenn er nur kurze zeit kompromitiert war nachweisen kann sie es nicht das sie es nicht war die sich auf nem rechner eines freundes eingeloggt hat oder ähnliches



Sie muss nicht schlampig umgegangen sein. "Keylogger" ist das Stichwort, würde ich mal sagen. Und die kann sich jeder runterladen. Du willst dir das neue AddOn X runterladen, lädst es runter, entpackst es- und gleichzeitig den Keylogger. Oder du holst Ihn dir auf eine andere Art und Weise auf´s System.
Zur Sache mit "Eingeloggt bei einem Freund"- ich bin mir nicht sicher, allerdings glaube ich, dass man auch das "Spielverhalten" mitschneidet. Wenn der Spieler/ die Spielerin aufeinmal mehr spielt wie vorher, dann würde das dafür stimmen, dass der ACC gehackt wurde- oder das der ACC sich kurz einloggte, danach alles verkauft wurde, der Briefkasten genutzt wurde zum Geld verschicken und dann war der ACC wieder offline.
Bei letzterem bin ich mir allerdings, wie gesagt, nicht sicher.


----------



## maniac-kun (30. Juli 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Stimmt!!! Faktisch bist du in jedem Fall im Arsch!! da hast du recht.
> 
> Denn (wie Bimmbamm schon erklärt hat) selbst wenn es dir gelänge (Konjunktiv ftw) den Account per Klage wiederzubekommen, dann aber eben nur für die vereinbarte Vertragslaufzeit.
> Es gibt kein Gesetzt der Welt das Blizz zwingen könnte, anschließend einen neuen Vertrag mit dir aufzumachen.!
> ...


der char gehört dir nicht steht ind en agbs


----------



## schmiedemeister (30. Juli 2008)

Ich wünsch dir auf alle fälle glück das du deinen acc zurück bekommst.
Und viel spaß noch mit deinem Kind beim WoW spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (30. Juli 2008)

Wie jemand weiter oben schon schrieb, sitzt Blizzard defenetiv am längeren Hebel. 
Also erstmal kleine Brötchen backen und mal mit dem Kundendienst sprechen/schreiben in freundlicher Form.
Ansonsten eben Pech gehabt.


----------



## Kronas (30. Juli 2008)

Flathoof schrieb:


> OMG Anwalt eingeschaltet....
> Get A Life


wir müssen blizz doch auch ma in den arsch treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finsterniss (30. Juli 2008)

Ist das denn so, das Blizz tolle Anwälte hat? Wenn ja, wieso spammen uns die Goldverkäufer voll? Wieso kann man bei Ebay Chars und Gold ersteigern ohne das was passiert? (Ausser mal nen ACC Bann, durch ne Stichprobe). Wieso greift hier die AGB von Blizz nicht? RICHTIG weil man sie locker umgehen kann... "Sie bezahlen hier nicht für das Ingame Gold, sondern für die Information wer es Ihnen schenkt" ... Glückwunsch! 

Sofern man keinerlei Ahnung vom deutschen Rechtsstaat und dessen Gesetze um die Spielwelten hat, einfach mal Finger von der Tastatur lassen.


----------



## beN.! (30. Juli 2008)

Flathoof schrieb:


> OMG Anwalt eingeschaltet....
> Get A Life




Kann mich dieser Meinung nur anschließen.


----------



## Lisutari (30. Juli 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Naja! nen anwalt einschalten is scho bissel krass! der bringt da auch relativ wenig weil in den eulas steht das blizzard selbst entscheidet wann ein acc geschlossen wird und muss dies nicht begründen! Da kannste 100 anwälte einschalten die bringen dir alle nix!



Na und? Er _versucht _ es wenigstens, sein Account wurde zu unrecht gesperrt und versucht sein Recht durch zu Boxen das finde ich Super.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkKiri (30. Juli 2008)

kann man aus dem text nicht herauslesen das es eine sie ist?
naja egal^^
also ich hab mir das nochmal so durchgedacht ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und wenn du zu gericht gehst, bist du am arsch^^ also so richtig mein ich ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das einzig positive: du hast dann eine newsmeldung bei buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also nicht aufgeben aber gericht: nein!
In ehre
Kiri


----------



## Ansalamun (30. Juli 2008)

Na ja , gespaltene Meinungen hier und da.


Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind 2 verschiedene Schuhe.
Wenn man eine Rechtschutzversicherung hat die mitzieht,erleichtert das schonmal eine Menge.
Meiner einer wurde mal von einem Einsatzwagen der Polizei ohne Sirene mit 85 von der Kreuzung gefegt.
Die kamen aus einer kleinen Nebenstr. ohne zu bremsen und haben mich aufs Korn genommen.
Waren 50 000 Schaden und dann ging der Trubel los.Ohne ADAC Rechtschutz damals hätte ich voll Nasse gemacht.
Da wurde gepockert ohne Ende,da wurde Berufung eingelegt und haste nicht gesehen.
Dank der Rechtschutzversicherung habe ich durchziehen können und am Ende auch gewonnen.Nach 2 Jahren.
Ohne,hätt ich mir das nie leisten können und wahrscheinlich geloost.

Ich weiß nicht,ob der Threadstarter eine hat.Aber bin mir sicher,das Blizz genug hat,um auf Zeit zu spielen,
bis einem die Kohle ausgeht.Insofern wüßte ich nicht,ob ich es machen würde,ich glaub ich würd mich anderen
Games zuwenden.Aber das ist jedem persönlich überlassen.
Sicher kennen viele solche Fälle,wo Unfallversicherungen nicht zahlen wollen,die Betroffenen Leute im TV 
darüber klagen,wie fies die "XYZ" Versicherung doch ist,im Endeffekt haben die sogar öffentlichen Schaden bekommen,
trotzdem bekamen die Leute da nix von der Versicherung.

Da war doch noch die Sache von Eigenverantwortlichkeit in puncto "sie zu wie du deinen PC sicher machst"
Ich weiß nicht,wie relevant da nachgewiesen werden kann,das man selber Schuld hat,weil der PC offen wie ein
Scheunentor war.Oder mal ein kleiner Fieser trick am Rande,Systemcheck ob Windows Version gekauft oder Kopie,
alle Programme sauber da drauf,ich mein wer was finden will findet was.

Auf der anderen Seite,kann man beipflichten,es geht ums Prinzip.Der Kunde reguliert den Markt,trotz hunderte Aufschreie
von wegen Server off, Mobs verbuggt und Scheiss Blizz geflame,keiner hat den "hintern" das Game in die Tonne zu hauen.
Meckern und am nächsten Tag weiterspielen.Mehr kommt da nicht.Ändern tut sich so allerdings auch nichts.Gäbe es
hunderte Beispiele.Würd sagen,typisch deutsch.

Abschließend sag ich mal,nach über 2 jahren und ner Menge Freizeit die bei meinen ganzen Chars drinsteckt,würd ich es
auch schade finden,aber persönlich das Game runterwerfen und gut.Anwalt würd ich da nicht bemühen.Es ist manchmal
gesund was neues zu sehen.Trotzdem wünsche ich der Threadstarterin Erfolg,thx for Posting und das kennenlernen
der Sache,Ausgang würd mich auch interessieren.


----------



## skunkie (30. Juli 2008)

> @ flamender/beleidigender Rest: Einen gewissen Respekt sollte man manchmal schon haben. Statt hier unsinnige Flames und Halbwahrheiten zu verteilen,


Statt hier über Recht und Unrecht zu diskutieren, solltest du deinen Verstand einschalten und über Sinn und und Unsinn nachdenken. Neuer Account und weiter geht's mit dem Spiel.


----------



## wowaddict (30. Juli 2008)

Max76 schrieb:


> Oh man hier ist echt Hopfen und Mals verloren.
> Ist schon witzig das wir hier in einen WOW-Bezogenen Forum sind und alle immer posten wie unwichtig dieses Spiel doch ist)) und "Get real Life"
> Man könnte denken das hier ist ein Anti WOW Forum! steht doch mal dazu das ihr das Game zockt und auch Std. um Std. die Woche vor dem Bildschirm hockt, oder wie kommen die ganzen 70iger auf meinem Server zustande?!
> 
> ...




Spiele jetzt seit dem Release wow.. mal mehr mal weniger trotzdem würde ich niemals für meinen vor Gericht gehen.
Desweiteren habe ich nicht gesagt das sich jeder nach meinen Maximen verhalten muss.
Fänds nur schade wegen der Zeit und dem Geld was man unnötiger Weise für einen Anwalt rauszuwirft ( AGB´s lesen ! ) 
wenn man sie auch mit seinem 9 Jährigen Sohn genießen kann!


Für alle Flamer:
Das ist meine Meinung die ich niemandem aufzwingen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theodaan (30. Juli 2008)

Geil finde ich noch immer die Antworten:

Es hat eh keinen Sinn, ist alles rausgeschmissenes Geld etc.
Dabei hat die TE schon erwähnt, dass das ganze über eine Rechtschutz läuft. Desweitern, wer sagt euch, dass sie nicht doch Erfolgreich ist? Z&eigt mir ein Beispiel in Deutschland, wo es NICHT geklappt hat. Ich denke ihr habt keines  und nur weil es keines gibt oder Blizzard ja ach so der Riese ist, deswegen soll das ganze Unmöglich sein?  Na euch hätte ich gerne mal bei der Erfindung des Rades gesehen.. ihr wärt wohl die ersten gewesen die geschriehen hätten "Hexe, verbrennt sie".

Übringes, eine Rechtschutzversicherung spring nicht bei allem ein! Heutzutage behalten auch diese sich vor, kosten nicht zu übernehmen, wenn das ganze von Anfang an unsinnig / aussichtslos ist. Mhh... die Versicherung der TE übernimmt jedoch die Kosten.. na klingelt es?


----------



## Sorzzara (30. Juli 2008)

Ohne jetzt gemein sein zu wollen...an dem Dilemma bist du nun mal selbst schuld.

Einen Neunjährigen ein Spiel spielen zu lassen, dass ab dem 12ten Lebensjahr freigegeben ist...das ist, vom erzieherischen Standunkt aus heftig. Aber darum gehts ja hier gar nicht. Fakt ist, ich habe im WoW - Forum schon einige Threads wie diesen gesehen, und immer, wirklich IMMER läuft es auf genau dasselbe hinaus:

Der Account wird noch von jemand anderem mitbenutzt. Bruder, Sohn, Schwester, Onkel Osama, dem Weihnachtsmann, Tante Käthe, wem auch immer.

Leute, wenn jemand ausser euch euren Benutzernamen und euer Passwort hat, dann ist das ein GIGANTISCHES Risiko, dass muss euch klar sein. Es muss gar nicht sein dass dein Sohnemann einen Hack/Bot/Whatsoever verwendet hat. Er könnte auch einfach zu seinem Freund rübergelaufen sein, der ist vielleicht schon 11, und verwendet einen Bot. (Ohne dass dein Sohn das weiss)

"Hey, darf ich mich mal kurz einloggen?" - "Klar, mach nur"

Schwupps, Sohnemann startet mit DEINEM Benutzerkonto das Spiel auf einem Bot"verseuchten" Rechner, Warden schlägt zu, und du stehst auf der Blacklist. So Schnell kanns gehen.


Ob du selbst gebottet hast (unabsichtlich), dein Sohn was runtergeladen hat, oder das oben beschriebene Szenario eingetreten ist...dein Anwalt wird nichts, und zwar absolut nichts machen können. Der Account, deine Chars, Items, whatsoever ist alles Eigentum von Blizzard, und der Entzug derselben ist Ausdrücklich in der EULA festgelegt.
Weiters wirst du auch kaum die bezahlte Spielzeit einklagen können, da dir Blizzard keine Garantie gibt, dass ihre Services Reibungslos verfügbar sind.


----------



## Ela_77 (30. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt gemein sein zu wollen...an dem Dilemma bist du nun mal selbst schuld.
> 
> Einen Neunjährigen ein Spiel spielen zu lassen, dass ab dem 12ten Lebensjahr freigegeben ist...das ist, vom erzieherischen Standunkt aus heftig. Aber darum gehts ja hier gar nicht. Fakt ist, ich habe im WoW - Forum schon einige Threads wie diesen gesehen, und immer, wirklich IMMER läuft es auf genau dasselbe hinaus:
> 
> ...



Wie gut, dass hier endlich jemand die Antwort auf alle Fragen hat... Das es sich nicht mal um ein und denselben Account handelt, hast Du scheinbar gar nicht mitbekommen... Im Grunde... hast Du gar nichts davon verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe...

Ich werde mich hier auch nicht weiter zu solchem Mist äußern. 

Aber schön zu sehen, wie manch einer das Wort "Sohn" zum Anlaß nimmt und sich eine wunderbare Geschichte drumherum spinnt.. 
Wer auf dem ersten Blick keinen Grund findet zu flamen, sucht sich halt welche... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sladex (30. Juli 2008)

OMG it`s a Game!!

 Anwalt..loool!!!xD

Get a life!

PS: Käse zum Whine?


----------



## maddrax (30. Juli 2008)

Ela_77 schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass hier endlich jemand die Antwort auf alle Fragen hat... Das es sich nicht mal um ein und denselben Account handelt, hast Du scheinbar gar nicht mitbekommen... Im Grunde... hast Du gar nichts davon verstanden, was ich geschrieben habe...




Tja dann sollte der TE halt zum Anwalt gehen und das nicht hier ausdiskutieren. Punkt. Kann aber jetzt schon sagen, dass die Sache schlecht für den TE ausgeht. Kurze Rede - gar keinen Sinn ---> mach was du für richtig hälst aber hier wird dir keiner helfen können.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt gemein sein zu wollen...an dem Dilemma bist du nun mal selbst schuld.
> 
> Einen Neunjährigen ein Spiel spielen zu lassen, dass ab dem 12ten Lebensjahr freigegeben ist...das ist, vom erzieherischen Standunkt aus heftig. Aber darum gehts ja hier gar nicht. Fakt ist, ich habe im WoW - Forum schon einige Threads wie diesen gesehen, und immer, wirklich IMMER läuft es auf genau dasselbe hinaus:
> 
> ...



Auch wenn Wow erst ab 12 ist, wenn das Spiel einen neunjährigen Kind schaden soll, dann weiß ich auch nicht. Hier von unverantwortlich zu sprechen halte ich für Schwachsinn. Ich denke, es gibt Dinge, die man im Leben selber um einiges besser beurteilen kann, als die USK. Vor allem, wenn es um meinen eigenen Sohn geht Und wie zweifelhaft oft die Alterseinschränkungen vergeben werden, wird durch unzählige Beispiele immer und immer wieder belegt. Wenn man sich aber mal den Stuss so durchließt, den du hier zum besten gibst, dann verwundert es nicht weiter, daß dir diese Tatsache bislang entgangen ist 

Soviel mal dazu


----------



## maddrax (30. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube er hat sich nicht auf die Gewalt im Spiel bezogen sondern darauf wie verantwortungsvoll ein neunjähriger mit Passwörtern umgeht. Joa und hier wird es gefährlich - Eltern denken eh immer das ihre Kinder die besten sind (ist ja auch normal) aber dem ist ganz bestimmt nicht so .

Aber ich glaube wir reden hier total am Thema vorbei. Es wurde schon alles gesagt und richtig sinnvoll ist es nicht jetzt darüber weiter zu reden.


----------



## Klos1 (30. Juli 2008)

Sladex schrieb:


> OMG it`s a Game!!
> 
> Anwalt..loool!!!xD
> 
> ...



Ziehe meine obige Aussage hiermit zurück! Denn hier wird mehr als deutlich, daß Wow sogar Menschen, die das neunte Lebensjahr längst überschritten haben immer noch akut schaden kann


----------



## Orego (31. Juli 2008)

@Sorzzara: Deine Meinung, ohne dir nahtreten zu wollen gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht. Du beugst dich zuweit über andere Leutens angelegenheiten und umrundest es mit sachlichen Textstil, damit es nicht auffallen muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das gleiche können wir mit dir machen, hast du irgendwelche Probleme gehabt, als du mal zufälligerweise mit unter 10 Jahren vulgäre ab 18-Jahren geeignete Szenen in TV mitbekommen hast?


----------



## Sleeper2k1 (31. Juli 2008)

außerdem schonmal jemand daran gedacht, das der Sohn das Passwort gar nicht kennt? er spielt nur unter der aufsicht/im Beisein der TE, von daher kann man davon ausgehen, das man das so handhabt, um auch wirklich die kontrolle über die Spieldauer zu haben, damit sich der Sohn eben NICHT auf einem anderen Rechner einloggen/das Passwort aus versehen jemand anderem verraten kann.


----------



## Klos1 (31. Juli 2008)

maddrax schrieb:


> Ich glaube er hat sich nicht auf die Gewalt im Spiel bezogen sondern darauf wie verantwortungsvoll ein neunjähriger mit Passwörtern umgeht. Joa und hier wird es gefährlich - Eltern denken eh immer das ihre Kinder die besten sind (ist ja auch normal) aber dem ist ganz bestimmt nicht so .
> 
> Aber ich glaube wir reden hier total am Thema vorbei. Es wurde schon alles gesagt und richtig sinnvoll ist es nicht jetzt darüber weiter zu reden.



Denke ich persönlich nicht, daß er das meinte. Davon abgesehen, daß man von einem zwölfjährigen kaum einen zuverlässigeren Umgang bezüglich Passwörter erwarten könnte, als von einem Neunjährigen
Keiner der genannten Altersgruppen wäre in der Lage, die Folgen durch eine Weitergabe vernünftig abzuschätzen. So würde ich das sehen. 

Aber mal zum TE: Vielleicht solltest du dir gerade jetzt deinen Teil zur Firmenpolitik des genannten Konzerns denken und in Erwägung ziehen, ein anderes Spiel zu zocken. Gibt ja noch ein paar Alternativen oder?
Denn wenn du wirklich nichts gemacht hast, wieso möchtest du dann überhaupt noch diese Firma weiterhin finanziell unterstützen? Käme für mich persönlich dann eh nicht mehr in Frage


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (31. Juli 2008)

Sladex schrieb:


> OMG it`s a Game!!
> 
> Anwalt..loool!!!xD
> 
> ...



Sagt das Spastenkind, dass 80h in der Woche WoW zockt, um in BGs Ehre zu leechen und 120kg bei 1.60m Körpergröße wiegt.


----------



## Shuagual (31. Juli 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Na wer versteht das ganze?  Wisst ihr Geld..ach scheiss auf Geld, man brauch es klar, aber wer will kann auch ohne.
> Aber ZEIT.. tja, Zeit kann man nie genug haben. Geld, Geld kann jeder euch wieder geben, aber Zeit, die kann euch niemand wiedergeben.



ju


----------



## Shurycain (31. Juli 2008)

Hey,

Mir wurde vor ca. 1 Jahr der Acc gehackt. Es war zwar nur ein 60 Mage, aber trotzdem ein tiefer Schock. Ich kann mich gut in dich hineinintaprätieren,
da du, wenn du sein beta spielst, viele viele Tage in den Acc gesteckt hast.

Ich kann dir nur ein Tipp geben :

DRANN BLEIBEN

Spam Blizz mit beschwerden zu, wies nur geht, auf keinen Fall ablassen.

Shury


----------



## fabdiem (31. Juli 2008)

blizz hat die rechte


----------



## Urami84 (31. Juli 2008)

Können wir den Thread closen ? die sache wurde schon zur genüge behandelt. Jeder sieht die Sache anders. Jedenfalls ohne dass ich emine Meinung zu sehr preisgeben würde.(würde drauf hinauslaufen, dass du es einfach verbockt hast und dass dein Sohn meine Liebe Dame und du zum selben Teil nun eben damit Leben müssen dass der alte ACC futsch is). Da ums Prinzip zu kämpfen selbst wenn das aussichtslos ist weils ja klar in der EULA definiert ist kostet:

1.Zeit
2.Geld
3.Nerven

Ob du nun Recht hattest oder hast, oder die Unrecht wiederfährt oder eben nciht ist unerheblich, (zumindest für Blizz) denn sie handeln nach ihren prinzipien und da hast du nunmal das trügerische Schicksal zwangsläufig den kürzeren zu ziehen. Rechtlich haben sie Recht und MÜSSEN gar nichts von dem ändern oder regeln was du für dich beanspruchst. Und ohne Flame mal einen Fakt noch mit einzubeziehen: Wer seinem 9Jährigen Kind ein Game ab FSK 12 spielen zu lassen selbst mit Aufsicht is in den Augen der "Öffentlichkeit" immer Zweifelhaft, aber erwarte weder Mitleid oder Verständnis von klar denkenden Menschen wenn du versuchst deinen STandpunkt darzulegen offensichtlich mit der Absicht zu zeigen dass du im Recht bist, was nicht stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also drehs und wende es wie du willst das Thema is für mich damit durch ich kann dir nu raten in Zkunft vllt besser aufzupassen, alleine WoW zu spielen und vllt den anderen frühpubatären Sprüchen hier zuvorzukommen,in dem du sowas peinliches wie diesen Post in Zukunft unterlässt, das ist in meinen Augen und das is meine subjektive Meinung lächerlich zu glauben mit nem Anwalt über ne RS Versicherung geregelt oder nicht gegen ne bestehende rechtskräftige EULA was unternehmen zu können.

Schönen Abend noch ich bin für close.


----------



## yaRealy (31. Juli 2008)

Gott wie lächerlich, dann farm das nächste mal lieber selbst anstatt Glider laufen zu lassen, dann musste Dich auch net so künstlich aufregen und Dich hier so aufspielen.

Einer weniger der's verdient hat, go home @TE


----------



## Sylwaniâs (31. Juli 2008)

Also ich wünsch dir dabei auch aufjedefall viel Glück weil Blizzard wirklich unfair ist in manchen bereichen!

Blizzard hat in den Benutzerstimmungen festgelegt das alles was man in dem Spiel erreicht nur "geliehen" ist! Und sie sich es deshalb nach eigenem ermessen zurücknehmen dürfen!


----------



## Theodaan (31. Juli 2008)

Ich höre immer EULA... AGB...  wisst ihr überhaupt was das ist? Na dann definiert mal.. und bitte keine Antworten im Sinne von: Das ham die so geschrieben, das ist so... oder... das sind deren Nutzungsbedinngungen. Bitte definiert das genauer. Was sind AGB und in diesem Fall EULA? Und wenn ihr das in eurer Antwort habt, dann sucht mal noch den Teil im Gesetzesbuch heraus, der sich mit diesen beiden Texten deckt. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Zachariaz (31. Juli 2008)

Theodaan schrieb:


> Geil finde ich noch immer die Antworten:
> 
> Es hat eh keinen Sinn, ist alles rausgeschmissenes Geld etc.
> Dabei hat die TE schon erwähnt, dass das ganze über eine Rechtschutz läuft. Desweitern, wer sagt euch, dass sie nicht doch Erfolgreich ist? Z&eigt mir ein Beispiel in Deutschland, wo es NICHT geklappt hat. Ich denke ihr habt keines  und nur weil es keines gibt oder Blizzard ja ach so der Riese ist, deswegen soll das ganze Unmöglich sein?  Na euch hätte ich gerne mal bei der Erfindung des Rades gesehen.. ihr wärt wohl die ersten gewesen die geschriehen hätten "Hexe, verbrennt sie".
> ...


Wunderbar, endlich jemand, der sich erbarmt, das Richtige zu schreiben...

Nur weil die AGB und EULA existieren, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass Blizzard sich alles erlauben kann. Das wäre ja totaler Unfug. Wie würde das mit Microsoft aussehen oder anderen, ganz großen Firmen? Würde es dann bedeuten, dass kein Kunde im Recht wäre, nur, weil es hier um ein Unternehmen geht, dass sich abgesichert hat?

Sie könnte den Rechtsstreit sogar gewinnen, wenn sie hartnäckig am Ball bleibt. Das muss gar nicht heißen, dass man automatisch verliert, nur, weil die AGBs eine Absicherung für Blizzard darstellen. Die Leute, die "Get a Life" schreiben, sind noch viel zu jung, um das verstehen zu können. Lernt mal aus euren Mitmenschen und schreibt nicht so einen Unfug, nur weil euch der Acc-Bann erspart blieb. Möchte mal sehen, wieviele heulen würden, wenn die besagten Spieler in so einer Lage wären...

Gruss

P.S. Es ist leicht zu schreiben, wenn man sagt, man brauche kein WoW, weil ein Acc-bann bevorsteht...


----------



## SixNight (31. Juli 2008)

Flathoof schrieb:


> OMG Anwalt eingeschaltet....
> Get A Life


dummer beitrag ! übelst dummer würde ich bei buffed arbeiten würd ich dich bannen das du son mist schreibst !
Man steckt für Spaß "SPAß" den du anscheind nit hast weil du einfach nur süchtig bist so viel kohle so viel zeit rein und kriegt dann son miesen support das is soo erbährmlich von blizz gibst gar nicht ärger mich für sowas übelst also 2 chance sollte von blizz drin sein die sollten einfach nur dir sagen ja . wollen nen bereicht von nem virsuch programm das alles clear is und ein perso sie kriegen eine zweite chance Hallo der typ kanns beweisen durch die telefongesellschaft -.- das sein inet nit ging ja nit sein das die so stur sind und den das am arsch vorbei geht -.-


----------



## Sorzzara (31. Juli 2008)

Hier gibts ausser Flame von beiden Seiten der Münze sowieso nichts anderes mehr...der Anteil der sachlichen Diskussion ist auf einen einstelligen Prozentsatz abgerutscht. Welchen Sinn der Thread überhaupt haben soll frage ich mich schon seit dem ersten Öffnen...als ob es Blizzard irgendwie interessieren würde wenn im Buffed Forum jemand wegen einem unbedeutenden Fall unter Tausenden ein Fass aufmacht.

Wie schon von unzähligen Vorpostern klar gemacht, deine Chars und alles was damit zu tun hat gehören Blizzard. Nationales Recht und EULA wiedersprechen sich, das ist mir klar, aber da Blizzard in Frankreich/USA sitzt, und du hier, wirst du bei einer Klage nichts bekommen, ausser unausgesprochener Flüche bei den armen Schweinen auf dem Amt die sich eigentlich nicht mit Notfällen ála "Hilfe, mein Computerspielerfolg ist weg" befassen müssen sollten ^^

Theoretisch, rein Theoretisch könntest du vor irgendeinem Gericht in irgendeiner Instanz sogar Recht zugesprochen bekommen, nur glaube ich dass du wesentlich schneller an deinen Char und dein altes Equip kommst, wenn du ihn dir erneut hochlvlst und Ausstattest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denn bis dir der Rechtliche Durchbruch gelingt, sind die Server schon lange vom Netz, und die Jugend zockt Starcraft Online II, mit Original Hinterkopfsteckerinterface, und Matrix - Virtual Reality.

Ich werde ein Mutalisk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vote 4 /closed.


----------



## Sorzzara (31. Juli 2008)

Sorry 4 Doppelpost, aber der muss noch sein, weil er mir grad so schön im Kopf rumspukte:

Ok, dein Sohn wars sicher nicht, da ihr zwei Accounts habt, ich hatte mich vor meinem ersten Post hier verlesen, my apologies, Sorry *Katze hinter den Ohren kraul*

Aaaaber, was noch passiert sein könnte:

Du hattest keinen INetzugang zu der Zei. Gut.
Vielleicht warst DU ja gar nicht online. Gut möglich dass du dir auf irgendeiner Site einen Keylogger eingefangen hast...schon hat jemand deinen Account und lässt ihn auf einem Rechner laufen auf dem ein Bot tickt. Warum er nicht sofort ausgeräumtwurde? kA, Frag den Cracker, vielleicht wollte er ja noch warten. Und genau in dem Moment schlägt Warden zu und du bist geblacklisted ^^

Wie siehts aus mit Scannern, Personal Firewall? Alles Aktuell? Stand vielleicht mal dein Char nicht an der Stelle wo du ihn ausgeloggt hast, wars Inventory verändert, mehr oder weniger Gold vorhanden?

Es gibt ne Menge Möglichkeiten was passiert sein kann...nur eines weiss ich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit: Warden irrt sich nicht mal einfach eben so...sonst wäre das halbe Forum hier mit solchen Threads voll.


----------



## skunkie (31. Juli 2008)

> Z&eigt mir ein Beispiel in Deutschland, wo es NICHT geklappt hat.


Dann zeig du doch das Beispiel, wo es geklappt hat. Ihr seid die Typen, die die Gerichte für Sinnvolles blockieren. Außerdem hat der TE sich noch nicht geäußert, ob ihr Sohn vielleicht die Daten ausgeplaudert hat und das wäre schon peinlich. Man kann es einem 9jährigen aber auch nicht übel nehmen. die erzählen in der Schule alles.


----------



## Ela_77 (31. Juli 2008)

Nein, er hatte* MEINE* Accountdaten nicht, er hat nicht mal die von seinem Account... Aber *MEINE* schon gar nicht... Will keiner verstehen, dass mein Sohn gar nichts damit zu tun hat, oder? Passt ja viel zu schön. 
Ich postete im Offiziellen Forum nur einen Kommentar, damit keiner ankommt mit den Worten (in etwa): "Ey, lol und wie kannste grad hier posten?!" Denn posten kann ich dort nicht mit *MEINEM* Account.


----------



## Sorzzara (31. Juli 2008)

WIe ich zwei Posts weiter oben schonmal gepostet habe...er muss deine Daten ja auch nicht gehabt haben...du kannst dir einen Keylogger eingefangen haben, und dann hat irgendjemand anderes deinen Account benutzt...siehe einfach oben ^^


----------



## Mindista (31. Juli 2008)

skunkie schrieb:


> Dann zeig du doch das Beispiel, wo es geklappt hat. Ihr seid die Typen, die die Gerichte für Sinnvolles blockieren. Außerdem hat der TE sich noch nicht geäußert, ob ihr Sohn vielleicht die Daten ausgeplaudert hat und das wäre schon peinlich. Man kann es einem 9jährigen aber auch nicht übel nehmen. die erzählen in der Schule alles.



mag sein, nur ist dieser fall eben noch nicht vorm gericht gelandet. da anwälte beider seiten zunächst auch erstmal direckt miteinander kommunizieren.

angenommen, der fall landet vor gericht, was soll er dann sinnvoller blockieren? streit über äste die übern zaun hängen und ähnlichen müll ?

dieser fall hier ist wohl relativ einzigartig und könnte einige änderungen von dieversen eulas/agb verschiedener mmorpg bringen, je nach dem wie es ausgeht.


----------



## skunkie (31. Juli 2008)

> Nein, er hatte MEINE Accountdaten nicht, er hat nicht mal die von seinem Account...


Du loggst wohl jedesmal für deinen Sohn ein und er dreht sich dabei um oder macht die Augen zu, willst du uns das wirklich erzählen. Wenn man nicht gerade seinen Accountnamen bei der Anmeldung speichert, braucht man man 2 Wörter, um einen Account zu knacken. Das ist normalerweise fast unmöglich. hier haben schon viele gepostet, sie hätten keine Schuld und nach langer Diskussion kam dann heraus, daß sie Mist gebaut haben. Vielleicht hast du mal einen Privatserver getestet oder deine AddOns sind "unsauber". auf jeden Fall rate ich dir von diesem Rechtsstreit ab. Setzt deinen Computer neu auf, den Account gleich mit und fang von vorne an. Wenn das AddOn kommt brauchst du eh kein Epic mehr. Glücklich ist, wer vergißt, was nicht mehr zu ändern ist.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (31. Juli 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> ...als ob es Blizzard irgendwie interessieren würde wenn im Buffed Forum jemand wegen einem unbedeutenden Fall unter Tausenden ein Fass aufmacht.




Stimmt , aber vielleicht interessieren den TE ja unsere Meinungen und evtl Hilfreiche Tipps? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na gut , die hat sie auch zu genüge bekommen , mit ein paar flames gleich dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayroi (31. Juli 2008)

Okay ich hab mir nicht jede Seite des Geistigenmülls durch gelesen(schande über mein haupt).

1. WoW hat keine FSK (Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle der Filmwirtschaft) sondern eine USK(Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle der Unterhaltungswirtschaft)

2. Aber nur weil USK 12 drauf steht heißt es nicht das ein 6 Jähriger (jaja ich weiß Sohn älter) spielen darf. Er darf es mit 6 nur lediglich nicht alleine kaufen. 
Wenn die Mutter es ihm erlaubt und bei ist, macht sich NIEMAND strafbar.

3. Anwalt? Hm? Was willstn da mit nem Anwalt? Anwalt bringt nichts. Das was du in den Anwalt steckst an Kohle kannste auch selber machen und zwar Blizzard anschnautzen. Wenn Terror da nix bringt wohl oder übel neuer Acc.

4. Warum muss ihr 9!!!!!!! Jähriger Sohn die Acc daten haben? Okay er kennt vielleicht den Loginnamen. Aber das Passwort? Da kann er sogar hinschauen und es wieder vergessen. Mein kleiner Cousin (8) kennt meinen Login Namen auch aber mein PW net. Gezoggt hat er trotzdem schon. Sowas hat mit KONTROLLE DES SPIELVERHALTENS zu tun.


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. Juli 2008)

Ela_77 schrieb:


> Nein, er hatte* MEINE* Accountdaten nicht, er hat nicht mal die von seinem Account... Aber *MEINE* schon gar nicht... Will keiner verstehen, dass mein Sohn gar nichts damit zu tun hat, oder? Passt ja viel zu schön.
> Ich postete im Offiziellen Forum nur einen Kommentar, damit keiner ankommt mit den Worten (in etwa): "Ey, lol und wie kannste grad hier posten?!" Denn posten kann ich dort nicht mit *MEINEM* Account.



es macht wenig Sinn in sonem Forum etwas klarstellen zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist vergebene Liebesmüh
90% lesen deinen Thread (häufig auch nur halb oder verstehen ihn falsch) und antworten dann, ohne auch nur einen anderen Beitrag gelesen zu haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (11. August 2008)

Moin,

So heute ist ja schon der 11.08.08 wie siehts aus hast post bekommen?

MFG Shadow


----------



## Dodelik (11. August 2008)

Wenn BLizzard sagt das du verbotene Software benutzt hast, dann ist es so.

Blizzard hat ein Programm namens Warden.
Das is Blizzardeigene Spyware die deinen Rechner nach Hacks und Bots durchsucht.


Damit können die jeden Prozess auf deinem PC sehen.
Da hilft es dann auch später nicht sich rauszureden.
Oder noch besser nen Anwalt einzuschalten.

Wegen was willste die denn Anzeigen?
Das Blizzard nem Hacker keinen Zugriff mehr aufs Programm ermöglicht?

Oder das dein Account weg ist, der eh nie dir gehört hat?

Oder das du jetzt wieder nen neuen Account aufmachen mußt und deine Bots von vorne anfangen müssen? 



Ich persönlich find es SUPER das solche Leute wie der TE gebannt werden.
Lasst euch keinen scheiss erzählen.


----------



## Darussios (11. August 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Wenn BLizzard sagt das du verbotene Software benutzt hast, dann ist es so.
> 
> Blizzard hat ein Programm namens Warden.
> Das is Blizzardeigene Spyware die deinen Rechner nach Hacks und Bots durchsucht.
> ...



Bei dir merkt man dass du scheiss erzählst.
Hättest du dir die Mühe gemacht auf Seite 1 den Startpost komplett durchzulesen, wüsstest du, dass das kein 0815-Whine ist, sondern eine glaubhaft geschilderte Darstellung der Ereignisse.
Ausserdem warum sollte ein Bot-User, dessen Acc gebannt wurde, hier so ein Riesen Tam Tam machen darum und so eine Geschichte erfinden wenn es doch nix bringt? MIr fällt kein Grund ein weil es schwachsinnig wäre als Bot-User sowas zu machen.

Der TE ist glaubwürdig. 

Das nächste mal liest du dir bitte die Startposts von Threads durch bevor du reinschreibst.

Wie lautet der schöne Leitfaden fürs posten? Achja: Lesen->Denken->Post schreiben->Auf Rechtschreibfehler überprüfen->Post hinzufügen zum Thread.

Mfg


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. August 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Oder noch besser nen Anwalt einzuschalten.
> 
> Wegen was willste die denn Anzeigen?
> Das Blizzard nem Hacker keinen Zugriff mehr aufs Programm ermöglicht?
> ...



Ich finde es super wenn Leute posten ohne Ahnung zu haben.

Eine Anzeige gibt es lediglich im Strafrecht. Und damit hat die Sache hier ganz sicher nichts zu tun!t.
Hier handelt es sich um einen Streit zwischen 2 Parteien und somit um Zivilrecht und da gibt es keine Anzeigen.

Und schön zu wissen, das Blizzard und sein Warden fehlerlos sind. Perfektion ist so selten heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (11. August 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Wenn BLizzard sagt das du verbotene Software benutzt hast, dann ist es so.
> 
> Blizzard hat ein Programm namens Warden.
> Das is Blizzardeigene Spyware die deinen Rechner nach Hacks und Bots durchsucht.
> ...




Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten


----------



## Kakarott85 (11. August 2008)

Ela_77 schrieb:


> Ja, ist "FSK" ... habe ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dir ist schon klar das die FSK schon seit Jahren keine Empfehlung mehr ist, sondern eine Rechtliche Anordnung?
Das wurde damals geändert als die ersten Politiker auf die Idee kamen das alle Sportschützen und Cd-Daddler automatisch Amokläufer sind ;-)


----------



## Dodelik (11. August 2008)

Blizzard hat ne Spyware die deinen Rechner untersucht.
Die sehen genau was auf deinem Rechner lost ist.

Das zählt für mich mehr als die Geschichte von nem User.
Auch wenn er seinen Anwalt einschaltet.

Natürlich neigt man dazu dem TE zu glauben, könnte ja jedem Passieren.


Aber leider ist es erfahrungsgemäß so das diese Leute dreck am stecken haben.
Auch wenn Sie so unschuldig tun.

*
Wie gesagt Blizzard hat Warden.
Damit sehen die ALLES was auf deinem Rechner vorgeht.
Irgendwie müßig sich dann noch zu verteidigen wenn die Einlick in ALLES haben.
*

Darussios du glaubst wirklich jede geschichte was?
Wenn ich mit dir ne Stunde allein bin und dich vollgequatscht hab glaubste mir sogar das ich der kaiser von china bin.

Und sei vorsichtig was du jetzt Postest sonst komm ich auch mitm Anwalt !


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. August 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Damit können die jeden Prozess auf deinem PC sehen.



nö können sie nicht. nur das was in zusammenhang mit wow passiert. ok...


----------



## Dodelik (11. August 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> nö können sie nicht. nur das was in zusammenhang mit wow passiert. ok...



Nein die können alles sehen.

Warden hat zugriff auf alle Systemressourcen.

Das erlaubt man BLizzard wenn man WoW startet.

Is einer von diesen lästigen langen texten den man mit Akzeptieren wegklicken muß.



Seit 2.X ist der Datenverkeht von Warden sogar verschlüsselt.
Dadruch kann man jetzt garnichtmehr nachvollziehen was Warden macht bzw. welche Daten gesammelt und versand werden.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. August 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Nein die können alles sehen.
> 
> Warden hat zugriff auf alle Systemressourcen.



hihi. jo, wenn du das sagst. du hast recht und ich habe meine ruhe.


----------



## Darussios (11. August 2008)

Dodelik schrieb:


> Blizzard hat ne Spyware die deinen Rechner untersucht.
> Die sehen genau was auf deinem Rechner lost ist.
> 
> Das zählt für mich mehr als die Geschichte von nem User.
> ...



Wie süß er kann Seinen Beitrag von vorhin nochmal schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich kann sehr wohl unterscheiden was in meinen Augen wahr ist und was nicht willst du etwa den Großteil der Community hier als dumm bezeichnen weil sie alle dem TE glauben wie ich?

Ausserdem sieht Blizzard mit Warden nicht alles auf deinem Rechner, das wäre nämlich ohne einen Durchsuchungsbeschluss nicht erlaubt weil dann müssten sie laut deiner Aussage mit Warden auch Dateien ankucken und Privatsachen. Ich zitiere mal Snif07 und den Allseits beliebten Ausspruch: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal Fresse halten.

Blizzard scannt mit Warden nur deinen RAM und den WoW Prozess. Wenn irgendein Prozess im RAM geladen ist, der auf WoW zugreift wird Alarm geschlagen. So Werden Bots und Hacks erkannt. Das kann aber durchaus auch schonmal ein Fehlalarm sein. Nobody is perfect. Das gilt auch für Programme. 
Die einzige Ausnahme in dieser Scanpraxis bilden hausübliche Addons wie Cartographer und all die anderen legalen Addons sie nutzen nämlich eine spezielle Schnittstelle in WoW die von Blizzard freigegeben wurde. Warden erkennt auch die Addons aber nicht als Alarm. Es meldet nur Programme die nicht über diese Addonschnittstelle zugreifen.

Mfg


----------



## Eckhexaule (11. August 2008)

ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht man kann warden blocken.
wenn man fit auf em pc ist kann man den sogar richtig verarschen.
soviel zu dem thema.

warden ist nicht das größte. es gibt definitiv besseres.
also hör auf damit.


----------



## Karius (11. August 2008)

Ela_77 schrieb:


> Ja, ist "FSK" ... habe ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn sie einen Account bannen müssen sie dafür Gründe vorweisen. Das wäre sonst Willkür. Ist schließlich auch ein Vertrag und da wir nicht in einer Bananenrepublik leben ist es dein gutes Recht das nicht einfach ohne Begründung schlucken zu wollen. 

Gerne möchte ich mal diejenigen sehen die hier so saudumm flamen wenn Ihnen einfach der Account zu gemacht wird. ^^
Dann können die sich ja ihr "Life getten" ....


----------



## Ekkiman (11. August 2008)

OMG....was hier wieder alles für ein Müll steht. 

@TE:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Du hast einen Abzockeranwalt erwischt. Ein guter Anwalt hätte dir erklärt, dass es sich bei einem Abonnement um einen zweiseitigen Vertrag handelt der von beiden Seiten jederzeit ohne Angabe von Gründen kündbar ist. Und ein Schreiben vom Anwalt mag vielleicht Oma Brömmelmann aus dem 2.OG einschüchtern, aber doch keinen multinationalen Konzern. Von daher spar dir die Kohle.

Und wer hier schreibt es müsste ja irgendwelche Begründungen geben, da man ansonsten ja totaler Willkür ausgeliefert sei, der möge sich doch mal überlegen welcher Willkür man ausgeliefert sei, wenn man erstmal eine Begründung haben müsste den Vertrag zu kündigen, die dann auch akzeptiert wird.


----------



## Shadowfly (11. August 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> OMG....was hier wieder alles für ein Müll steht.
> 
> @TE:
> 
> ...




OMG ich kann nur sagen 

OMG....was hier wieder alles für ein Müll steht. 

Das Gilt auch für dich hättest du dir mal ein bisschen mehr Mühe beim lesen des "Mülls gegeben aber klarer Fall von Selfowned


----------



## Ekkiman (11. August 2008)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Das Gilt auch für dich hättest du dir mal ein bisschen mehr Mühe beim lesen des "Mülls gegeben aber klarer Fall von Selfowned



Willst du das noch verifizieren oder einfach als plumpe Antwort im Raum stehen lassen?


----------



## Manimal der Zerfleischer (11. August 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> OMG....was hier wieder alles für ein Müll steht.
> 
> @TE:
> 
> ...



Kann mir irgendwer mal sagen was das mitdem multinationalen konzern soll oder wieviel anwälte die beschäftigen. In deutschland sind auch multinationale Konzerne an Gesetze gebunden, und viele wichtige Entscheidungen wurden von einem einzigen anwalt erstritten. Und schaut euch an wie oft Konzern, die multinational sind verlieren oder in Vergleiche gezwungen werden, zb Verischerungen.

Zum Thema AGB nicht alle AGBs sind immer voll wirksam, um genau zu sein sind wahrscheinlcih die meisten AGBs in Deutschland teilweise net wirksam weil sie gegen das Benachteiligungsverbot des BGB verstossen.

UNd nun zu Blizzard: Ich habe einen Vertrag mit Blizzard, wo ich meine Gebühren zahle und auch das speil gekauft habe, nach §433 BGB hat Blizzard den Vertrag zu erfüllen und zwar indem es mir eine Mangelfreie Spielmöglichkeit bietet. So diese Mängel sind aber vorhanden, zb. Disconnects, Fehler im Spiel (Bosse werden zurückgesetzt etc). Also rein theoretisch könnte jeder von uns Blizzard auf mängelfreiheit nach dem deutschen BGB verklagen da jeder von uns das spiel in Deutschland gekauft hat und somit die deutschen gewährleistungsrechte gelten. lasst euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen, zumindest die intelligenteren...


----------



## Shadowfly (11. August 2008)

Ekkiman schrieb:


> Willst du das noch verifizieren oder einfach als plumpe Antwort im Raum stehen lassen?




Hättest du dir die Post etwas genauer durchgelesen hättest du gesehen das die Kosten von der Rechtschutzversicherung übernommen werden und das sie den Anwalt gut kenn. 

Aber naja passiert halt wenn man nur ein Paar Post liest und nicht alle

MFG Shadowfly


----------



## x.Ne0n (11. August 2008)

Ela_77 schrieb:


> Vielelicht hatte schon mal jemand so einen Fall und möchte das ein oder andere dazu beitragen..



Also ich hatte so ein Vorfall auch erst vor kurzem.

Mir wurde auch ein Programm von drittanwender "nachgewiesen", wobei ich sagen muss, dass nach 2 Jahren mit den WoW Addons und nach ca. 1 Jahr ohne installieren von irgendwelchen Programmen, plötzlich illegale Software hab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja kurz nach dem Sachverhalt hab ich dann noch im Briefkasten Post bekommen in der Gold war.
Naja GM angeschrieben, der meinte dann zu mir, dass das Illegal und gegen die AGB von Blizz ist etc. pp.
Interessiert hat es ihm nichtmal, dass ich das nicht gekauft habe.
Mein Charname ist auf unserem Server öffters vorhanden mit abwandlungen etc.


Nach einer Woche Account Ban, oh wunder, hat sich das ganze geregelt nach Druck von mir...


WÜnsche dir alles gute in der Hoffnung, dass du bald wieder den Acc. hast.
Wenn nicht, dann würde ich ein anderes MMO spielen und nicht mehr zu Blizz gehen.


----------



## Smoleface (11. August 2008)

Tut mir Leid, wenn ich so frech antworte (n muss).

Aber hast du echt nichts gescheiteres zu tun um aus PRINZIP deinen Anwalt einzuschalten und so zu stressen?


PS: ICh kenne mich in der Jura nicht aus, aber kommt es für den Typen nicht teurer raus wenn der den Anwalt damit beschäftigt als sich direkt nen neuen Acc bei ebay zu kaufen ò,_,Ó ?

PPS: Bei 15 Seiten habe ich nur Post 1 gelsen. /flameon?^^


----------



## Dodelik (11. August 2008)

Eckhexaule schrieb:


> ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht man kann warden blocken.
> wenn man fit auf em pc ist kann man den sogar richtig verarschen.
> soviel zu dem thema.
> 
> ...



Ahso und als nächstes erklärst du uns bestimmt wie man nen Virus findet der bei jedem systemstart seine struktur ändert und wie man den Datenverkehr von nem Virus verbietet / ausliest dessen namen man nichtmal kennt.

Ok vielleicht gibts Leute die das können aber das ist mit sicherheit nicht die Regel und alles andere als einfach.





Manimal schrieb:


> UNd nun zu Blizzard: Ich habe einen Vertrag mit Blizzard, wo ich meine Gebühren zahle und auch das speil gekauft habe, nach §433 BGB hat Blizzard den Vertrag zu erfüllen und zwar indem es mir eine Mangelfreie Spielmöglichkeit bietet. So diese Mängel sind aber vorhanden, zb. Disconnects, Fehler im Spiel (Bosse werden zurückgesetzt etc). Also rein theoretisch könnte jeder von uns Blizzard auf mängelfreiheit nach dem deutschen BGB verklagen da jeder von uns das spiel in Deutschland gekauft hat und somit die deutschen gewährleistungsrechte gelten. lasst euch das mal durch den Kopf gehen, zumindest die intelligenteren...




Die werden sich in den AGBs mit sicherheit schön aus allem rausreden was für die zum probleme werden könnte.
Und jeder der WoW spielt akzeptiert das vor spielbeginn.


Leider sind diese Themen noch nie vor Gerichten verhandelt worden.

Das is wohl eher das Problem.
Das es bisher noch keine vergleichbaren fälle gab auf die man sich berufen könnte.

Vielleicht sollte man aus dem Grund dem TE ermutigen weiterzumachen.


----------



## Zsaphira (12. August 2008)

@ Dodelik

Es heißt immer noch AGB als Abkürzung Einzahl wie Mehrzahl.
Desweiteren haben die AGB von Blizzard nur Bestand wenn sie, wie
es glaub ich hier schon mehrmals erwähnt wurde, nach deutschem
Recht verfasst worden sind.


----------



## Scremo (12. August 2008)

1er =)

ne spaß bei seite ööm .. der acc deines 9 jährigen sohnes? villt hat er sich von einer seite ein addon runtergeladen das mit etwas verseut war ? virus ? drittanbieter sachen? ... hast du deinen PC nach trojanern und vieren gecheckt? du sagtest du hattest kurz vorher einen hackvorfall.. 

finde ich gut das mit dem anwalt, das musst du nämlich nicht mit dir machen lassen

allerdings..

das ist das spiel von Blizz und der acc deines sohnes(dein acc oder wie auch immer) ist im prinzieb, nur geliehen .. accs und software sind geistiges eigentum von blizz und wennd ie meinen deinen acc sperren zu müssen dan hast du kein recht darauf zu erfahren warum bzw kein recht auf informationen, über dein sexualleben fragt dich auch keiner aus ^^ .. (ok blödes beispiel aber ich übertreibe gerne, bitte nicht falsch verstehen) 

weil .. eig sperren sie nicht deinen acc .. sondern "ihren" acc .. und dagegen kannst du nichts machen .. leider... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich hoffe aber trotzdem das du das wiederhinbekommst,  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg

andré  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

